# News - Half-Life 2: Deutschlands erster Test



## Administrator (25. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,335480


----------



## HKDLordReaper (25. Oktober 2004)

Juhu, eine Vorschau zu Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. Wird mal Zeit für ein paar Infos, worüber wir uns dann jahrelang freuen können, bis es erscheint.   

Freu mich auch schon auf den CS Test, v.a. die Clankommentare. Den HL2-Test les ich wahrscheinlich nicht, um möglichst wenig Spoiler im Vorfeld über das Spiel (Story, Locations, etc.) zu bekommen und es voll geniessen zu können.   

MfG


----------



## matt2000deluxe (25. Oktober 2004)

Langsam aber sicher beginn ich zu sabbern wenn ich HalfLife2 höre...    
Ob Abonenten die PCGames wohl heute schon haben? Muss ich gleich mal zum Briefkasten rennen...


----------



## Buesel (25. Oktober 2004)

ja haben sie 
schöner test, nur leider gibts auf der dvd keine neuen szenen zu sehen!


----------



## blue_screen (25. Oktober 2004)

Buesel am 25.10.2004 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ja haben sie
> schöner test, nur leider gibts auf der dvd keine neuen szenen zu sehen!


Und "die höchste Wertung aller Zeiten"?

97?

98?

...?


----------



## Elzy (25. Oktober 2004)

matt2000deluxe am 25.10.2004 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam aber sicher beginn ich zu sabbern wenn ich HalfLife2 höre...
> Ob Abonenten die PCGames wohl heute schon haben? Muss ich gleich mal zum Briefkasten rennen...



Ja, haben sie..

@Lord Reaper... naja, eine Seite mit den bekannten Bildern (Daedroth, Ritter auf Pferd, ältere Frau) und für den Fan eigentlich wenig Neues.


----------



## mastersam (25. Oktober 2004)

Sabber, Sabber   ich liebe es. 
Half Life 2  
CS S   
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3   
NBA Live 2005   
GTR  

Ich glaube das wird die beste PC Games seit Jahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich liebe mein leben.  

Au revoir


----------



## Buesel (25. Oktober 2004)

> Und "die höchste Wertung aller Zeiten"?



weiß ich nicht. hat auf jeden fall die 96 punkte gekriegt, wie angekündigt!
"klare referenz"!


----------



## matt2000deluxe (25. Oktober 2004)

Buesel am 25.10.2004 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ja haben sie
> schöner test, nur leider gibts auf der dvd keine neuen szenen zu sehen!


   Wenn die heute nichtmehr kommt, dann muss der Postbote dran glauben!!!  


Spoiler



Ich hasse die Post.... echt!


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Wie auch eingangs im Artikel beschrieben, wird nun "endlich" HL2 rauskommen. Für die einen bedeutet das "Endlich kann ich es spielen" für andere wahrscheinlich "Endlich hört der ganze Hype bald auf".

An den vielen Forumseinträgen kann man auf jeden Fall sehen, dass das Thema fast jeden Gamer irgendwie beschäftigt, ob nun positiv oder negativ.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich "noch" auf das Spiel - sollte es genau so ein Mix aus Action, Adventure, Strategy mit aktueller Grafik sein wie der erste Teil zu seiner Zeit, denke ich schon das uns da ein ganz großer Must-Have-Titel ins Haus steht.

Viele beschweren sich schon im Vorfeld über die Steam-Registrierung - sicher toll ist es nicht, aber hat das was mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun ???
Klar es ist ein hartes Brot, für einige ein schlichtweg unüberwindbares (so lange man legal bleibt) Hindernis, aber auch diese Gamer werden eine Möglichkeit finden, das Game zuspielen, wenn sie es wirklich wollen.

Und seien wir Fans doch mal ehrlich:
Sind wir nicht froh um jeden der das Spiel nicht haben will ??? So bekommen wir es jeden Falls pünktlich. 

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass es schon viele Spiele gab, die entweder eine gute Grafik haben, oder gute Shooter sind oder gute Rätsel haben oder oder oder... HL2 jedoch, soll alles zusammen in einem Game vereinen.
Wenn dies wirklich wahr sein sollte, dann erfüllt mir HL2 schon vorzeitig einen meiner größten Wünsche für die Game-Szene.

Nun denn, warten wir es ab, was nützen all die Spekulationen, im Endeffekt kann man sich nur ein ordentliches Urteil darüber erlauben, wenn man es schlussendlich selbst auf der Platte hat...
Allen die sich drauf freuen, drücke ich die Daumen, für alle anderen hoffe ich, dass das Spiel so gut sein wird, dass sie nie wieder etwas davon hören müssen, weil wir Fans alle sprachlos vor Glück sind.


----------



## Schnatz (25. Oktober 2004)

Buesel am 25.10.2004 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ja haben sie
> schöner test, nur leider gibts auf der dvd keine neuen szenen zu sehen!


Hmm also ich durchforste grad meine DVD bis ins Detail finde aber weder den Pfad mit "vor ort" (und HL2 :/) weder den "Newsflash" noch "neu im Laden" und hab schon beide Seiten durchgesucht?! 

Bei mir git es nur 6 videos die in der Beschreibung in der PC Games als "Trailer"stehen 

ansonsten nur:

Demos 
Videos (da sind nur die 6 Trailer drin?!) 
Patches
Treiber
Tools
Specials
Screenshots
Vollversionen
Online Clients

auf der 2. Seite ist nur Vollversion und Online Clients...


WO IS DER REST DER VIDEOS?!?!?!?


----------



## jamesmckenna (25. Oktober 2004)

Das die Wertung das wohl 99% ist wird man nach der News auch ohne PCgames wissen.

Der höchste Test war 98% für Strike Commander.

Wenn man nun bedenkt, daß Perfektion nich möglich ist (auch wenn Adidas was anderes behauptet  ) und man die 100% nicht vergeben will, dann bleibt ja nicht mehr viel Auswahl.


----------



## lowwriter (25. Oktober 2004)

Die PCG kommt schon am DIenstag??? Sonst doch erst Mittwoch???
Na hoffentlich stimmt das... ich kanns nämlich kaum noch abwarten


----------



## blue_screen (25. Oktober 2004)

jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Wertung das wohl 99% ist wird man nach der News auch ohne PCgames wissen.
> 
> Der höchste Test war 98% für Strike Commander.
> 
> Wenn man nun bedenkt, daß Perfektion nich möglich ist (auch wenn Adidas was anderes behauptet  ) und man die 100% nicht vergeben will, dann bleibt ja nicht mehr viel Auswahl.


99%!?

Wow!

Dann ist wohl eine neue Best Of - Liste (neben dem Einkaufsführer) fällig, die beste Wertungen zeigt, die die PC-Games vergeben hat.

Na wenn das kein Verbesserungsvorschlag für das PC-Games-Heft ist   

Grüsse


----------



## lowwriter (25. Oktober 2004)

blue_screen am 25.10.2004 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihr glaubt das jetzt nicht wirklich?
Die Wertung ist 96%... nicht 99%, was ihr da geschrieben habt sieht nämlich sehr ernst gemeint aus (da ohne smilie!)!!!


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. Oktober 2004)

blue_screen am 25.10.2004 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... angekündigt warenja 96%
vielleicht kann ja jmd, der die pcg schon hat, für klarheit sorgen


----------



## MADEMAN (25. Oktober 2004)

Da HL2 bald erscheint und der ganze Hype damit hoffentlich vorbei ist kann endlich auch Vampire 2 erscheinen. *freu*


----------



## Elzy (25. Oktober 2004)

docsnyder08 am 25.10.2004 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> blue_screen am 25.10.2004 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sechsundneunzig Prozent ist definitiv die richtige Wertung, nicht neunundneunzig!


----------



## gliderpilot (25. Oktober 2004)

docsnyder08 am 25.10.2004 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... angekündigt warenja 96%
> vielleicht kann ja jmd, der die pcg schon hat, für klarheit sorgen



96% -> und ich hab den Test gerade vor mir liegen


----------



## jamesmckenna (25. Oktober 2004)

Mag sein das sie nur 96% vergeben haben.

Leider ist dann dieses nicht die höchste Wertung die vergeben wurde.


Vielleicht nochmal im Archiv nachschauen liebe PCgames.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand 3% für die Steam-Aktivierung abgezogen 

Aber seien wir doch ehrlich, 96% bekommt man auch nicht alle Tage zu sehen / lesen.

Finde nur komisch warum die News nicht die Wertung erhält. Klar wahrscheinlich will man so die Heft-Verkäufe steigen, aber es war doch eh klar, dass die Zahlen hier auftauchen...

Aber so weht immerhin ein mysteriöses Lüftchen über dem ganzen - ist ja schließlich bald Halloween 

Aber bei all dem Prozent-Wirr-Warr - was steht denn zu den Hardware Empfehlungen drin ???


----------



## blue_screen (25. Oktober 2004)

jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein das sie nur 96% vergeben haben.
> 
> Leider ist dann dieses nicht die höchste Wertung die vergeben wurde.
> 
> ...


Es kann sein, dass PC-Games die Wertung für den Wing Comander (ich weiss nicht mehr welcher Teil) abgewertet hat


----------



## Renner404 (25. Oktober 2004)

Finde ich übertrieben. 96% sind zu viel. Ich hab das Gefühl, hier hat der Hype über Professionalität gesiegt.

93%, klar, das wäre drin. Aber 96%? Wie hat sich dieses Spiel denn das verdient? Strike Commander und 98%, die müssen besoffen gewesen sein.


----------



## LaFlow (25. Oktober 2004)

jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein das sie nur 96% vergeben haben.
> 
> Leider ist dann dieses nicht die höchste Wertung die vergeben wurde.
> 
> ...



nur "96%"   
ach verdammt,bei der klasse des spiels sehe ich mich geradezu genötigt,das spiel doch zu kaufen


----------



## lowwriter (25. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 25.10.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich übertrieben. 96% sind zu viel. Ich hab das Gefühl, hier hat der Hype über Professionalität gesiegt.
> 
> 93%, klar, das wäre drin. Aber 96%? Wie hat sich dieses Spiel denn das verdient?




Ähm... du hast das Game natürlich schon gespielt und kannst daher sagen, welche Wertung gerechtfertigt ist...
Du weißt überhaupt nicht wie gut das Game ist, du hast es noch NIE gespielt (in seiner jetzigen Form), daher kannst du auch nicht beurteilen wie gut oder schlecht es ist!

MFG lowwriter


----------



## silencer1 (25. Oktober 2004)

"Wie schon bei Doom 3 ist auch dieser Exklusiv-Termin das Ergebnis langjähriger Beziehungen zu den weltbesten Studios wie id Software, Blizzard oder eben Valve. "

Was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## Alex1811 (25. Oktober 2004)

silencer1 am 25.10.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wie schon bei Doom 3 ist auch dieser Exklusiv-Termin das Ergebnis langjähriger Beziehungen zu den weltbesten Studios wie id Software, Blizzard oder eben Valve. "
> 
> Was soll man dazu sagen?



naja, bei doom³war die wertung ja jetz net soo hoch im vergleich zu half  life 2, also 90 oder so müssten das gewsen sein.

also sind 96 % echt geil --> außerdem ist PCGames net so bestechlich wie andere Magazine ...

EDIT: denk ich mal


----------



## quintus2 (25. Oktober 2004)

silencer1 am 25.10.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wie schon bei Doom 3 ist auch dieser Exklusiv-Termin das Ergebnis langjähriger Beziehungen zu den weltbesten Studios wie id Software, Blizzard oder eben Valve. "
> 
> Was soll man dazu sagen?



Denkst du, dass das renomierteste Pc Magazin in Deutschland sich dadurch einen totalen fehltritt in der Wertung leistet ?[/quote]


----------



## Renner404 (25. Oktober 2004)

silencer1 am 25.10.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wie schon bei Doom 3 ist auch dieser Exklusiv-Termin das Ergebnis langjähriger Beziehungen zu den weltbesten Studios wie id Software, Blizzard oder eben Valve. "
> 
> Was soll man dazu sagen?



Gute Beziehungen, eh?
Nein, ich züchtige mich. Ich werde keine unhaltbaren Theorien über die 96% Wertung und Beziehungen aufstellen.

Nebenbei, ich hab das Game nicht gekauft. Onlineregistrierung, bei denen hakt was!
Aber ich hab es bei jemand anderem gespielt, der eine Art Steam geradezu liebt...
Und ich finde immernoch 96% sind zu viel. Was macht dieses Spiel so viel besser als Halo um ein Beispiel zu nennen?

_edit: Wer meinen Zynismus weiter oben nicht findet ist selber schuld_.


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. Oktober 2004)

jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein das sie nur 96% vergeben haben.
> 
> Leider ist dann dieses nicht die höchste Wertung die vergeben wurde.
> 
> ...


vielleicht solltest du das ganze erstmal checken, lieber james...
es ist nicht die rede von der höchsten wertung aller zeiten, sondern in den letzten 12 jahren...
weiss nicht, wann genau strike commander getestet worden ist, aber das kommt schon hin...
also bitte künftig etwas vorsichtiger, bevor du hier falsche wertungen nennst, wenn du es doch nicht genau weisst


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat ja jemand 3% für die Steam-Aktivierung abgezogen
> 
> Aber seien wir doch ehrlich, 96% bekommt man auch nicht alle Tage zu sehen / lesen.
> 
> ...


Zu der Hardware finde ich krass, dass die Leute mit ner 9600 XT erst ab nem 2500 MHz oder 2500+ mit minimalen Dateils flüssig spielen können.....
Ist ja schon ne Verarschung, ert legt man der Karte nen Gutschein für ein Spiel bei, dass man dann nicht mit den besten Einstellungen vernünftig spielen kann....


----------



## lowwriter (25. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 25.10.2004 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei, ich hab das Game nicht gekauft. Onlineregistrierung, bei denen hakt was!
> Aber ich hab es bei jemand anderem gespielt, der eine Art Steam geradezu liebt...
> Und ich finde immernoch 96% sind zu viel. Was macht dieses Spiel so viel besser als Halo um ein Beispiel zu nennen?
> 
> _edit: Wer meinen Zynismus weiter oben nicht findet ist selber schuld_.



Das Game ist noch nicht draussen, du kannst es noch garnicht gezockt haben!!! Warum lügst du hier rum und redest ein Game schlecht, welches du nicht gezockt hast?


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Hardware finde ich krass, dass die Leute mit ner 9600 XT erst ab nem 2500 MHz oder 2500+ mit minimalen Dateils flüssig spielen können.....
> Ist ja schon ne Verarschung, ert legt man der Karte nen Gutschein für ein Spiel bei, dass man dann nicht mit den besten Einstellungen vernünftig spielen kann....



Das ist echt schon krass, aber naja, als die 9600 XT rauskam, hatte ATI vielleicht noch mit einer früheren Veröffentlichung gerechnet.


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

lowwriter am 25.10.2004 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Renner404 am 25.10.2004 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hat er damals die illegale Beta gezockt .


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

lowwriter am 25.10.2004 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Renner404 am 25.10.2004 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hat er den ersten Teil gespielt


----------



## lowwriter (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich hat er den ersten Teil gespielt



lol, das könnte wirklich sein... die 2 neben HL ist ja leicht zu übersehen


----------



## Schisshase (25. Oktober 2004)

docsnyder08 am 25.10.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> jamesmckenna am 25.10.2004 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SC ist noch keine 12 Jahre alt. Es erschien 93.


----------



## docsnyder08 (25. Oktober 2004)

Schisshase am 25.10.2004 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 25.10.2004 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo, wenn der test in der 12/1992 war, kommt es also hin, gelle...?
aber wie gesagt, die genaue ausgabe kenne ich nitt...
und selbst wenn der test damals 3-6 monate später war....


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Schisshase am 25.10.2004 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Es erschien 93.



... und entzieht sich somit jedem realistischen Vergleich.


----------



## Atropa (25. Oktober 2004)

ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Hardware finde ich krass, dass die Leute mit ner 9600 XT erst ab nem 2500 MHz oder 2500+ mit minimalen Dateils flüssig spielen können.....


Steht das so in dem Test ? oder habe ich irgendwo was überlesen ?


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Atropa am 25.10.2004 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na hört mal - die 9600 XT ordnet sich weit unter der 9800 Pro ein, warum sollte es damit super spielbar sein? Meines Wissens wurde damals gesagt, das Spiel läuft ab 9800 Pro (und gutem Prozzi) auf vollen Details flüssig.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Atropa am 25.10.2004 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es auch recht happig, zumal die Mindestanforderung von Valve selbst wesentlich niedriger liegt. Klar hat man dann nicht alle Features, aber es geht ja hier um minimale Details bei flüssigem Ablauf.

Aber naja, bei Doom3 waren die Schreckensmeldungen auch übertrieben, das Game lief bei mir auch noch mit hohen Details akzeptabel.


----------



## Renner404 (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> lowwriter am 25.10.2004 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum werd immer *ich* verarscht?    
Natürlich weiss ich, Grafik und Story sind nicht fertig gewesen in der Beta, man hat aber schon einiges gesehen...
Und außerdem, wieso sollte HL2 so viel besser sein als Halo oder FarCry? Bessere Grafik als FarCry? Fehlanzeige.
Bessere Story als Halo? Weiss noch nicht, aber zu Halo wurden immerhin *einige gute Bücher *geschrieben. (Die ich nur empfehlen kann)
Also, mir reichts hier. Hab oft genug gesagt was meine Meinung ist.

PS: Man kann bei Spielen mit großem Hype-Faktor nur nach seiner eigenen Meinung gehen, weder nach der von Spielezeitschriften, noch nach der von einsamen Zockern. In diesem Sinne, bis die Tage.


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

guckt mal auf www.hlportal.de


----------



## mastersam (25. Oktober 2004)

Seid ihr scheiße???  
Bei den ersten Benchmarks lief HL2 auf ner 9800Pro
1280x1024/alle Dertails mit 46 Bildern flüssig.
Auf ner X800Xt lief es mit 129 Bilder.

Und jetzt kommt nicht und sagt das das Spiel auf ner 9600XT mit 2,5 Ghz
nur auf min. Details ruckelfrei läuft.  

Mein System:

P4 2,8 Ghz
Asus P4C800 Deluxe
1024 Mbyte Corsair TwinX
Hercules 9800 Pro
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS

Mit dem System läuft es auf 1280x1024/alle Details ohne FSAA oder AF
betsimmt ruckelfrei!!! 

Ich meine wenn ihr solche Schwachköpfe seit und das glaubt was irgendwelche Zeitschriften schreiben dann seid ihr selbst schuld.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 25.10.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werd immer *ich* verarscht?
> Natürlich weiss ich, Grafik und Story sind nicht fertig gewesen in der Beta, man hat aber schon einiges gesehen...
> Und außerdem, wieso sollte HL2 so viel besser sein als Halo oder FarCry? Bessere Grafik als FarCry? Fehlanzeige.
> Bessere Story als Halo? Weiss noch nicht, aber zu Halo wurden immerhin *einige gute Bücher *geschrieben. (Die ich nur empfehlen kann)
> ...



Sorry wenn ich dich in deinem tiefsten Inneren verletzt haben sollten  ...

... aber wenn du direkt geschrieben hättest, dass es sich dabei um einen Beta-Test gehandelt hat, wärest du wahrscheinlich nicht gleich gesteinigt worden. Also immer ruhig Blut  

Und apropos Halo: Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, und ich freu mich deshalb narrisch auf Halo2, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt auch gesteinigt, als XBOX Gamer hat man es unter PC-Gamern auch nicht immer leicht


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

mastersam am 25.10.2004 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich meine wenn ihr solche Schwachköpfe seit und das glaubt was irgendwelche Zeitschriften schreiben dann seid ihr selbst schuld.



Seit  wann wird seid mit "t" geschrieben?     Ruuuuuuuuuuhig!!!!!
Sorry - btt. 

Guckt doch endlich mal auf hlportal.de - die News von 13.01 Uhr, heute. 
Die Sache mit der Hardware löst sich da vielleicht auch....


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

mastersam am 25.10.2004 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr scheiße???
> Bei den ersten Benchmarks lief HL2 auf ner 9800Pro
> 1280x1024/alle Dertails mit 46 Bildern flüssig.
> Auf ner X800Xt lief es mit 129 Bilder.
> ...



Hey, Hey, also der Schwachkopf mußt wohl du selbst sein, oder hast du schon mal einen Haufen Scheisse Zeitschriften lesen sehen ???

Bleib mal auf dem Teppich und wirf nicht mit Beleidigungen um dich.
Wir sind ja an deinen Erfahrungen interessiert, aber bitte mit etwas mehr Niveau vortragen.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mastersam am 25.10.2004 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kopiere es doch schnell mal rüber, dann braucht man nicht immer hin und her springen...


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mastersam am 25.10.2004 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört auf Euch zu kloppen und guckt auf hlportal.de in die News von heute, 13.01 Uhr!  


Ich will es nicht kopieren.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

Atropa am 25.10.2004 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf Seite 89, Leistungscheck, da hab ich das her, scheint ja ziemliche Wellen geschlagen zu haben, mein Post


----------



## silencer1 (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Renner404 am 25.10.2004 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso?  Die X-Box ist doch ein PC, nur wollen Konsolenspieler das nicht einsehen.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört auf Euch zu kloppen und guckt auf hlportal.de in die News von heute, 13.01 Uhr!
> 
> 
> Ich will es nicht kopieren.



Oh (Regen)Gott alles muß man selber machen 

Also anbei "as seen on" : http://www.hlportal.de/?site=news&do=shownews&news_id=2230 

*************************************
Soeben habe ich die ersten Infos aus dem PC-Games Test zu Half-Life 2 bekommen.

Zunächst die Zusammenfassung der negativen und positiven Punkte:

Technik:

+Herausragende Physikengine 
+ Superrealistische Aussenreale 
+ Unmengen an Details in Innenräumen 
+ Gestochen scharfe Texturen 
+ Läuft selbst in hohen Auflösungen flüssig
Atmosphäre:

+ Menschliche Figurengestik und Mimik 
+ Gewaltige 5.1 Soundeffekte 
+ Areale wirken extrem realistisch 
+ Bemerkenswerte detailverliebtheit 
- Schwer zu durchschauende Story
Spieldesign:

+ Jeder Level spielt sich grundlegend anders 
+ Hervorragend designte schauplätze 
+ Nachvollziehbare künstliche Intelligenz 
+ Physik beeinflusst den Spielablauf 
+ Großer Umfang, Spannung bis zuletzt
Multiplayer:

+ Zeitloses Spielprinzip 
+ Sinnvoll desingte karten 
+ Schöne neue grafikeffekte 
- Detailprobleme (blockierende Objekte) 
- Enthält nicht alle CS Karten
Dann noch die Kommentare zum Verlauf der Motivations-Kurve:

Zitat:
Abschnitt 1: Die erste Spielstunde ist abwechslungsreicher als das gesamte Doom³: Man rutscht von einem gescripteten Ereignis ins nächste, durchatmen ist bei der Grafikpracht fast unmöglich.

2. Abschnitt: Mit dem Jet-tski über malerische flüsse rauschen... wenn da nur nicht die Helikopter wären, die von oben Minen werfen. Das ist spannend wie ein Actionfilm.

3. Abschnitt: Beinnahe unfassbar, dass Half-life 2 die konstant atemberaubende Qualität ohne Durchhänger beibehält. Immer geschieht was neues.

4. Abschnitt: Als auch zum Schluß der Spielablauf variiert, wird klar: Hhalf Life 2 ist von Anfang bis Ende reich an genialen Ideen.

Ich denke ich muß nichts weiter dazu schreiben, die Auszüge sind ausdrucksvoll genug.

Update:

Und schon sickern die nächsten Informationen durch, neueste Fakten:

Es gibt viele, coole, neue Screenshots im Heft 
Es wurde eine Woche lang getestet 
keine neuen Videoszenen, nur eine ins Deutsche übersetzt - alles lippensynchron 
Mehrspielerwertung CS 90% 
Viele Hintergrundinfos
[quote#1='PC-Games:'] Sechs Jahre Entwicklungszeit und deutlich spürbar in jedem Bit und Byte: Noch nie kratzte ein Computerspiel so nahe an der Grenze der Perfektion wie HL²
Zitat:
Original von Redakteur H. Lehnhardt:

HL² deklassiert die Action- Konkurrenz und definiert das Action- Genre neu.

Zitat:
Original von Redakteur D. Gooding:

Was ich hier für knapp 50 Euro bekomme, ist an Qualität nicht zu überbieten.

Zitat:
Original von Redakteur T. Weiss:

Der beste Shooter, seit es Shooter gibt: mit mächtigem Abstand zur Referenz
*************************************** 

Aber das nur als Appetizer schließlich freuen die Jungs von www.hlportal.de auch über euren Besuch.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

mastersam am 25.10.2004 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr scheiße???
> Bei den ersten Benchmarks lief HL2 auf ner 9800Pro
> 1280x1024/alle Dertails mit 46 Bildern flüssig.
> Auf ner X800Xt lief es mit 129 Bilder.
> ...


Also erstmal danke für die nette Kritik an meinem Post!
Ich habe mich auf eine 9600 Pro/XT bezogen, nicht auf eine (zweifellos sehr viel bessere) 9800 Pro, wie du sie hast.
Auf deinem Sys wird das Game ruckelfrei laufen (nicht verhunztes Windows vorrausgesetzt  ), laut Leistungscheck.
So, und bitte das nächste mal etwas freundlicher, ich mach dich ja auch nicht gleich runter, nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin als du!
EDIT: Ach ja, da ich das Spiel hier (noch) nicht zu Hause hab, und du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, muss ich mich auf das verlassen, was ich hier grad vor mir liegen habe.


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also anbei "as seen on" : http://www.hlportal.de/?site=news&do=shownews&news_id=2230
> 
> *************************************
> Soeben habe ich die ersten Infos aus dem PC-Games Test zu Half-Life 2 bekommen.
> ...



Ist das heftig?    Oder ist das heftig?  
Am besten gefällt mir aber das MINUS für die "schwer zu durchschauende Story". Das übersetze ich mal mit "anspruchsvoll". Endlich - es wäre schön.  Hatte angenommen, für ne gute Story müsste ich auf Gothic 3 warten.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das heftig?    Oder ist das heftig?
> Am besten gefällt mir aber das MINUS für die "schwer zu durchschauende Story". Das übersetze ich mal mit "anspruchsvoll". Endlich - es wäre schön.  Hatte angenommen, für ne gute Story müsste ich auf Gothic 3 warten.



Also ich würde eher sagen das es heftig ist 

Den Minus Punkt würde ich genauso interpretieren wie du. 
Welche Sprachausgeb wurde denn getestet ??? Vielleicht lag es ja auch an der Englischen Sprach-Ausgabe.

Aber egal, dann ist man wenigstens gezwungen so richtig in die Spielwelt einzutauchen.

Oh man, mir läuft der Sabber schon aus dem Maul, und es ist noch sooooooooooo lang, puuh


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, bezieht sich der Punkt "Lippensynchron" auf die deutsche Fassung, was ihn tatsächlich zu einem besonderen Punkt machen würde. Es soll ja auch ein gameplay-movie (deutsche Version) mit auf der DVD sein.  Ich geh kaputt - wünschte, ich hätte die pcgames abonniert. So muss ich auf den Kiosk warten. Schwierigschwierigschwierig....


----------



## Mike89 (25. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab ne 9600xt und en 2600+ und ich kann cs source vollkommen flüssig spielen bei vollen details. und im stresstest hab ich immer so um die 60fps. ich danke half-life 2 wird dann au net viel schlechter laufen.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, bezieht sich der Punkt "Lippensynchron" auf die deutsche Fassung, was ihn tatsächlich zu einem besonderen Punkt machen würde. Es soll ja auch ein gameplay-movie (deutsche Version) mit auf der DVD sein.  Ich geh kaputt - wünschte, ich hätte die pcgames abonniert. So muss ich auf den Kiosk warten. Schwierigschwierigschwierig....



Na wenn es stimmt was sie schreiben, dann kommt die 12/04 ja schon morgen und nicht erst am Mittwoch - immerhin ein kleiner Trost.

Aber dann dauert es bis zum Spiel immer noch solange. Und ich habe auch noch die "Collectors Edition" bestellt, die eventuell erst Anfang Dezember ausgeliefert wird   *heul*
Naja aber ich denke das Warten lohnt sich    Hoffe dass ich überhaupt noch eine abbekomme.   

Dann schlaf ich jede Nacht in meinem neuen Half-Life2 T-Shirt (ok langsam sollte ich mal wieder runter kommen)


----------



## benni1113 (25. Oktober 2004)

16. november.....verdammt, da werd ich noch ein paar anti-depri tabletten brauchen!


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Mike89 am 25.10.2004 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab ne 9600xt und en 2600+ und ich kann cs source vollkommen flüssig spielen bei vollen details. und im stresstest hab ich immer so um die 60fps. ich danke half-life 2 wird dann au net viel schlechter laufen.



Na dass klingt doch nicht schlecht, hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

benni1113 am 25.10.2004 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 16. november.....verdammt, da werd ich noch ein paar anti-depri tabletten brauchen!



Und am 16. November spielen "Machine Head" in der LiveMusicHall in Köln, ich glaube das wird ein Feiertag !!! Aber das nur am Rande


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mike89 am 25.10.2004 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa, auf meinem Rechner (2600+, 1,5 G RAM, 9500 Pro) läuft CS auch flüssig  freu mich schon auf HL2, gut, dass mein Mitbewohner mir seinen Gutschein abgetreten hat


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Ahämmm, hust. Nur mal so am Rande: 
hlfallout.com hat wohl mit der pcgames verhandelt, ob sie die Ausgabe in der Community posten dürfen. pcgames hat zugesagt und da gibt es diesen Thread hier: http://www.hlfallout.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13355 

*whooooooot*  Die Zeitung kauf ich morgen trotzdem, liebe Redakteure.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dass klingt doch nicht schlecht, hoffen wir das Beste.


Joa, auf meinem Rechner (2600+, 1,5 G RAM, 9500 Pro) läuft CS auch flüssig  freu mich schon auf HL2, gut, dass mein Mitbewohner mir seinen Gutschein abgetreten hat  [/quote]

Na wenn alles stimmt was man über HL2 schreibt, dann kann sich dein Mitbewohner aber tierisch ärgern ...


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahämmm, hust. Nur mal so am Rande:
> hlfallout.com hat wohl mit der pcgames verhandelt, ob sie die Ausgabe in der Community posten dürfen. pcgames hat zugesagt und da gibt es diesen Thread hier: http://www.hlfallout.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13355
> 
> *whooooooot*  Die Zeitung kauf ich morgen trotzdem, liebe Redakteure.



Die original Zeitung muss schon sein, denn man will doch später seinen Ur-Enkeln mal beweisen, "dabei gewesen" zu sein


----------



## MrCow (25. Oktober 2004)

Aehm ich will euch ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen aber die 96% die die PCG hier vergeben hat sind nicht Bestechungsfrei!!!!!!!!    Wir ihr euch alle denken könnt hat die PCG einen Exklusiv Vertrag mit Valve abgeschlossen(Wird ja auch x-tra angepriesen mit "erster Test Deutschlands!")Das ist schon mal der erste Punkt wo ihr schon alle denken könntet was Valve im gegenzug verlangt hat?!? GENAU die 96%!!!! Und Gestern stand genau das auf  dieser Seite: 

Ich hätte das schon gestern ins forum gepostet aber wollt erst auf die PCG von heute warten ob das wirklich stimmmt:       http://www.pexgames.com/news/1098471458.html 

Wenn ihr euch das jetzt durch gelesen habt werdert ihr euch bestimmt  denken das da nix schlimmes steht! Und warum? Weil die PCG das hat ändern hat lassen das ihr Ruf nich in gefahr Gerät! Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, würde es der PCG was ausmachen wenn das nicht wirklich so wäre? Würde die PCG das Exklusiv recht nur bekommen weil sie so gut mit Valve befreundet sind? Also ich glaub nicht daran!

Mag ja sein das HL² ein hammer spiel ist aber für mich sind die 96% stink und einfach erkauft! Mag ja sein das das Spiel eine 93 vielleicht  auch eine 94 verdient hat aber 96% sind für mich schlicht und einfach Betrug nur um schneller als andre Zeitschriften zu sein!

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin selber begeisteter PCG Leser und auch Abonnent aber das entäuscht mich wirklich.Ich ertwarte nich von der PCG die schnellste zu sein sondern ein wirklich gewissenhaftes Urteil zu fällen und sich nicht von den großen Spiele-Fimern kaufen zu lassen! 

Schämt euch!


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

MrCow am 25.10.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm ich will euch ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen aber die 96% die die PCG hier vergeben hat sind nicht Bestechungsfrei!!!!!!!!    Wir ihr euch alle denken könnt hat die PCG einen Exklusiv Vertrag mit Valve abgeschlossen(Wird ja auch x-tra angepriesen mit "erster Test Deutschlands!")Das ist schon mal der erste Punkt wo ihr schon alle denken könntet was Valve im gegenzug verlangt hat?!? GENAU die 96%!!!! Und Gestern stand genau das auf  dieser Seite:
> 
> Ich hätte das schon gestern ins forum gepostet aber wollt erst auf die PCG von heute warten ob das wirklich stimmmt:       http://www.pexgames.com/news/1098471458.html
> 
> ...



Nun ja, beweisen wird man hier eh nix können. Letztendlich kann sich jeder nur selbst ab dem 16. Nov. ein Urteil bilden. Und dann wird es für den einen vielleicht 50%    oder für den anderen eventuell auch 100%    sein.

Ausserdem werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass jede Wertung über 90% als gekauft dargestellt würde  :-o 
Sicher ich war nicht dabei, ich arbeite auch nicht bei PCG, ich kenne da noch nicht mal einen, aber hey hier geht es "nur" um ein Spiel. Fährt man da wirklich schon solche Mafia-Methoden ??? Ich hoffe nicht.

Wie gesagt, die Leute die das Spiel interessiert werden es sich kaufen ob 75%, 85% oder 96% - hauptsache man kommt am Ende auf 100%-Spielspass


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

MrCow am 25.10.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm ich will euch ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen aber die 96% die die PCG hier vergeben hat sind nicht Bestechungsfrei!!!!!!!!    Wir ihr euch alle denken könnt hat die PCG einen Exklusiv Vertrag mit Valve abgeschlossen(Wird ja auch x-tra angepriesen mit "erster Test Deutschlands!")Das ist schon mal der erste Punkt wo ihr schon alle denken könntet was Valve im gegenzug verlangt hat?!? GENAU die 96%!!!!
> 
> Schämt euch!



Zu diesem Unsinn fällt mir nix mehr ein. Klar, alle Zeitschriften, die bislang veröffentlicht haben, wurden bestochen.    Kinder, informiert Euch doch bitte mal, wie die Arbeit in Redaktionen wirklich  vor sich geht und was Exklusivartikel heißt.  Und lasst diese haltlosen Bestechungs-Vorwürfe. Sollte mal an einem etwas dran sein, scheut Euch nicht, die Zeitschrift beim Presserat anzuzeigen, der macht den Hahn dann ganz schnell dicht. Aber einfach solche Behauptungen als die Wahrheit zu verkünden....  
 

Mal sehen was die Gamestar schreibt... ah, lasst mich raten: Wenn es was Gutes ist, wurden die auch bestochen, wie alle Magazine aus Holland, UK, Amiland, Tschechien oder wo HL2 noch überall grandios abgeräumt hat.


----------



## Deus_1 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
da ich das Heft trotz Abo noch nicht habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob vielleicht etwas darüber steht, wie HF2 mit einer Geforce 4 Ti 4200 läuft. Wenn ich hier höre, dass es mit einer 9600XT schon nicht vernünftig läuft kann ich es ja gleich vergessen...^^ Naja danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## AndyK (25. Oktober 2004)

eines vorweg : ich freue mich immer noch auf HL2, jedoch durch das ganze drumherum, den releasebeschiss und jetzt auch die zwangsverstreamung etwas weniger

was mir aber zu denken gibt, ist wieder dieser exklusiv-vorort-review-kack 

war es nicht die pc games, die i.m. Augen einer der grössten softwaregurken aller zeiten, namens unreal 2, in einem ähnlichen prozedere, bevor man es still und heimlich wieder abgewertet hat, eine 92 oder sogar 94% wertung verpasst hat?

wenn half life 2 "nur" 2, respektive 4 % besser sein sollte als unreal 2, dann kann ich auch dankend darauf verzichten, soviel mal zu langlebigkeit und aussagekraft der reviews


----------



## Vordack (25. Oktober 2004)

AndyK am 25.10.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> eines vorweg : ich freue mich immer noch auf HL2, jedoch durch das ganze drumherum, den releasebeschiss und jetzt auch die zwangsverstreamung etwas weniger
> 
> was mir aber zu denken gibt, ist wieder dieser exklusiv-vorort-review-kack
> 
> ...



Hehe, da ist was dran. So wie viele Games in der Vergangenheit bewertet wurden müßte es bald 115% und 125% Bewertungen geben damit wirklich gute Spiele auch wirklich entsprechend bewertet werden.

Abert trotzdem, ich freue mich auf Half Life 2, obwohl ich es wohl kaum spielen werde.


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Deus_1 am 25.10.2004 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> da ich das Heft trotz Abo noch nicht habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob vielleicht etwas darüber steht, wie HF2 mit einer Geforce 4 Ti 4200 läuft. Wenn ich hier höre, dass es mit einer 9600XT schon nicht vernünftig läuft kann ich es ja gleich vergessen...^^ Naja danke schonmal im vorraus



Ich glaube, Leistungsmäßig nehmen sich die Karten nicht allzu viel.  Deine Geforce verwendet DX 8.0 und ist damit etwas schnekller als die 9600er.  Kannste also gut zocken. Aber alle (schönen) Effekte wirste damit nicht zu sehen bekommen. Falls Du sowiso ans aufrüsten denkst: Die Geforce 6600 GT  ist auf dem Stand der Zeit und billig für einen Haufen Leistung. Alternativ ATIs Radeon X 700 XT.


----------



## MrCow (25. Oktober 2004)

> Zu diesem Unsinn fällt mir nix mehr ein. Klar, alle Zeitschriften, die bislang veröffentlicht haben, wurden bestochen.    Kinder, informiert Euch doch bitte mal, wie die Arbeit in Redaktionen wirklich  vor sich geht und was Exklusivartikel heißt.  Und lasst diese haltlosen Bestechungs-Vorwürfe. Sollte mal an einem etwas dran sein, scheut Euch nicht, die Zeitschrift beim Presserat anzuzeigen, der macht den Hahn dann ganz schnell dicht. Aber einfach solche Behauptungen als die Wahrheit zu verkünden....
> 
> 
> Mal sehen was die Gamestar schreibt... ah, lasst mich raten: Wenn es was Gutes ist, wurden die auch bestochen, wie alle Magazine aus Holland, UK, Amiland, Tschechien oder wo HL2 noch überall grandios abgeräumt hat.


 
Anscheinend hast du dir nicht durchgelesen was ich geschrieben habe! Es geht mir doch nicht draum das das Spiel nie im Leben 96% bekommen hätte.Ich meine doch bloß das du mir nicht erzählen kannst das die PCG das Interwiew und den Exclusiv Test einfach zum Spass von Valve als erste bekommen haben!
Was würde Valve das bringen???? Aber mit so einer Wertung sind ihnen schon mal einige käufe gesichert! gibt dir das nicht zu denken? Wenn Gamestar und co auch 96% geben dann is das auf jeden Fall  eher ohne vorbehalte als dieser S****** hier. Ich hab einfach keine Lust jeden Monat etwa 5€ auszugeben um dafür wirklich verarscht zu werden. ich will einfach nen ehrlichen Test haben und wenn er nen Monat später kommt...

Und das mit der Bestechung ist ja schon fas legitim! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich eine Menge Zeitschriften um den Exklusiv Artikel bei so einem Hype-Spiel wie HL² buhlen würden auch wenn sie ne verdammt hohe Wertung geben müssen....(erhöht ja die verkaufszahlen son Exklusiv HL² Test oder?!?)


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

Vordack am 25.10.2004 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Abert trotzdem, ich freue mich auf Half Life 2, obwohl ich es wohl kaum spielen werde.



Soviel zum Thema Logik.    
Wie sagte Marcel  Reich-Ranicky damals bei Wetter-Dass sich im Sessel windend zum frisch erschienenen Buch von Helge Schneider: "Mein Damen und Herren, ich könnte Ihnen empfehlen das Buch zu kaufen aber ich würde es nicht lesen."


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

AndyK am 25.10.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> eines vorweg : ich freue mich immer noch auf HL2, jedoch durch das ganze drumherum, den releasebeschiss und jetzt auch die zwangsverstreamung etwas weniger
> 
> was mir aber zu denken gibt, ist wieder dieser exklusiv-vorort-review-kack
> 
> ...



Und wenn schon, wenn man so schwarz sieht, dann zahlt wahrschlich die TV-Zeitung für den "Tip des Tages", der ADAC für das "Auto des Jahres", das Playgirl für das "Bunny des Jahres" und wer weiß, wen oder was der Typ bei McDonalds lecken muss, um "Mitarbeiter des Monats" zu werden.

Mir doch egal:

Der Film verkürzt mir trotzdem den Abend, einen Porsche würde ich auch gerne haben, vom Bunny ganz zu schweigen und der McRib der geilste Burger wo gibt. Warum sollte HL2 in dieser Liste fehlen ???

Seht nicht alles so schwarz, ab 16. November wissen wir alle mehr. Ich denke eine Gurke wird Gordon´s neues Abenteur bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Andre04 (25. Oktober 2004)

Die größte Frage: Nachdem DOOM 3 und HL 2 veröffentlicht wurden, über welches Game sollen wir jetzt streiten , das schon lange angekündigt ist und nich Veröffentlicht wird(ausser DN4EVER)????????????????


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

*freu* *freu* *herzinfaktkrieg* *freu* * *freu* *atemhol* *artikelnochmaldurchles*
*freu* *schrei* *freu* *zeitungsverkeufererschießumfrühertestleß* *FREU*


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

MrCow am 25.10.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend hast du dir nicht durchgelesen was ich geschrieben habe! Es geht mir doch nicht draum das das Spiel nie im Leben 96% bekommen hätte.Ich meine doch bloß das du mir nicht erzählen kannst das die PCG das Interwiew und den Exclusiv Test einfach zum Spass von Valve als erste bekommen haben!
> Was würde Valve das bringen???? Aber mit so einer Wertung sind ihnen schon mal einige käufe gesichert! gibt dir das nicht zu denken? Wenn Gamestar und co auch 96% geben dann is das auf jeden Fall  eher ohne vorbehalte als dieser S****** hier. Ich hab einfach keine Lust jeden Monat etwa 5€ auszugeben um dafür wirklich verarscht zu werden. ich will einfach nen ehrlichen Test haben und wenn er nen Monat später kommt...
> 
> Und das mit der Bestechung ist ja schon fas legitim! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich eine Menge Zeitschriften um den Exklusiv Artikel bei so einem Hype-Spiel wie HL² buhlen würden auch wenn sie ne verdammt hohe Wertung geben müssen....(erhöht ja die verkaufszahlen son Exklusiv HL² Test oder?!?)



Nur mal rein hypothetisch:

Vielleicht ist die PC-Games in good-old-Germany das größte Heft und wurde deshalb von Valve mit einem Exklusiv-Test beschenkt. Sicher, mit der starken Auflage erhofft sich Valve eine Gewinnsteigerung bzw. PCG einen stärkeren Absatz des Heftes, aber darum geht beim geldverdienen.
Ich würde das nicht so eng sehen - denn wenn dem so wäre, schätze ich dann hätte so mancher Gurken-Publisher einiges dafür bezahlt, um gute Bewertungen zubekommen.


----------



## Regengott01 (25. Oktober 2004)

MrCow am 25.10.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend hast du dir nicht durchgelesen was ich geschrieben habe! Es geht mir doch nicht draum das das Spiel nie im Leben 96% bekommen hätte.Ich meine doch bloß das du mir nicht erzählen kannst das die PCG das Interwiew und den Exclusiv Test einfach zum Spass von Valve als erste bekommen haben!
> Was würde Valve das bringen???? Aber mit so einer Wertung sind ihnen schon mal einige käufe gesichert! gibt dir das nicht zu denken? Wenn Gamestar und co auch 96% geben dann is das auf jeden Fall  eher ohne vorbehalte als dieser S****** hier. Ich hab einfach keine Lust jeden Monat etwa 5€ auszugeben um dafür wirklich verarscht zu werden. ich will einfach nen ehrlichen Test haben und wenn er nen Monat später kommt...
> 
> Und das mit der Bestechung ist ja schon fast legitim! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich eine Menge Zeitschriften um den Exklusiv Artikel bei so einem Hype-Spiel wie HL² buhlen würden auch wenn sie ne verdammt hohe Wertung geben müssen....(erhöht ja die verkaufszahlen son Exklusiv HL² Test oder?!?)



Vom widerholen Deiner Aussage wird sie weder logischer noch wahrer. Jetzt mal zur Info: 

Exklusiv-Artikel sind NORMAL, weil ein Magazin immer als erstes veröffentlichen muss - zwingend logisch, oder?  Exklusivartikel werden nur aus einem einzigen Grund gemacht: Sie sind über einen längeren Zeitraum vereinbart, weil das betreffende Magazin mehr redaktionellen Raum zur Verfügung stellt. Beispiel: 10 Seiten Platz im Heft statt drei, acht Bilder statt einem. Oder glaubste die können einfach ohne Rücksicht auf Platz drauf losschreiben??? 

Ist üblich - in jeder Branche über die geschrieben wird.  Wenn ich eine größere Meldung für "meine" Spezies mache,  frage ich in einer handvoll Fach-Redaktionen an, ob sie Platz und Lust auf eine größere Story haben. NATÜRLICH frage ich die mit der besten Auflage, die am besten die Zielgruppe des Artikels anspricht. 

Hab ich nur ne Otto-Normalgeschichte von vielleicht  40 zeilen, geht die Meldung per Post unkommentiert an alle Redaktionen meines Verteilers raus - und die nehmen die Story auf oder eben nicht. Ob die Stzory aufgenommen wurde, sagt mir dann Observer (Clippingdienst), schließlich kann ich nicht alle Zeitschriften lesen. 

Und dass sie die pcgames gefragt haben ist auch klar. Höhere Auflage und von den meisten Nutzern als das seriöseste deutsche Mag betrachtet.  Was die gaystar schreibt, interesseirt mich aber trotzdem brennend.


----------



## Deus_1 (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Deus_1 am 25.10.2004 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich denke auch, dass es einigermaßen laufen wird. Far Cry und Doom 3 liefen auch auf mittleren bis hohen Details recht akzeptabel. Mit der Grafikkarte werde ich zwar auf einige Effekte verzichten müssen, aber schlussendlich werden die Story und das Gameplay darüber entscheiden ob das Spiel Spaß macht und nicht nur ein Grafikblender ist


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Andre04 am 25.10.2004 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die größte Frage: Nachdem DOOM 3 und HL 2 veröffentlicht wurden, über welches Game sollen wir jetzt streiten , das schon lange angekündigt ist und nich Veröffentlicht wird(ausser DN4EVER)????????????????



Also wie wäre es mit folgenden Kandidaten:

Stalker
Quake 4
F.E.A.R.

Aber dann unter neuem Thread bitte...


----------



## MrCow (25. Oktober 2004)

> Und wenn schon, wenn man so schwarz sieht, dann zahlt wahrschlich die TV-Zeitung für den "Tip des Tages", der ADAC für das "Auto des Jahres", das Playgirl für das "Bunny des Jahres" und wer weiß, wen oder was der Typ bei McDonalds lecken muss, um "Mitarbeiter des Monats" zu werden.
> 
> Mir doch egal:
> 
> ...



Du hast ja recht! keiner sagt das HL² ein schlechtes Spiel wird! Nein im Gegenteil es wird sicher ein super Geiles Game das sich zu kaufen Lohnt (Auch wegen den Mods die kommen werden)Aber es geht doch auch darum das man Leute, die sich noch nicht sicher sind ob sies sich nun kaufen sollen(ich kaufs mir eh!   ), so hinters Licht führen! Naja so ist es halt einfach ned nur bei HL² ned nur bei der PCG ned nur in dieser Branche.....Wenn man nicht aufpast wird man halt beschissen egal wo das is! Naja ich freu mich trozdem auf HL² bis dahin zock ich Dawn of War(Das übrigens troz der "nur" 85 absolut zu empfehlen ist im MP *werbungmach*    )


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

warum eigentlich "deutschlandweit erster test"?
die pca hat auch den test im neuen heft.
*freu*


----------



## MrCow (25. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 25.10.2004 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MrCow am 25.10.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So weit ich weiß hat die Computerbild-Spiele die Höchste Auflage aller PC Spiele Zeitschriften!
 
Und so weit ich weiß hat die Gamestar auch weit höhere Verkaufszahlen also daran kanns wohl nicht liegen!Naja genug aufgeregt ändern kann man daran eh nichts....


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> warum eigentlich "deutschlandweit erster test"?
> die pca hat auch den test im neuen heft.
> *freu*



Vielleicht liegt es am Erscheinungsdatum der Zeitschrift. Wann kommt den die PC-Action raus ??? Wahrscheinlich ist die PCG deshalb auch schon ab morgen erhältlich.
Und ansonsten ist es wieder einfach nur eine Hingucker...


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber wenn die pcg ihren termin vorverlegt, dann tut das die pca meistens auch.
ist ja auch derselbe verein

naja egal *freu*  *freu* 

auch wenn warscheinlich nich der fall ist, aber geht die wertung bis 99% oder bis 100% ?


----------



## badboy_olli (25. Oktober 2004)

MrCow am 25.10.2004 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß hat die Computerbild-Spiele die Höchste Auflage aller PC Spiele Zeitschriften!
> 
> Und so weit ich weiß hat die Gamestar auch weit höhere Verkaufszahlen also daran kanns wohl nicht liegen!Naja genug aufgeregt ändern kann man daran eh nichts....



Zu Computerbildspiele:

1. es ist keine reines PC Spiele Mag
2. es hat eine ganz andere Zielgruppe!
3. das Wort "Bild" sagt schon alles aus, es ist kein Hochwertiges Magazin, die geben doch HL2 ne 3, weil man es nicht mit nem 3 Jahre alten ALDI PC  zocken kann.


zwischen Gamestar und PC Games, würde dann noch ne Chance von 50% bestehen.
Seit doch froh das "unsere" PCG den Test hat


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

MrCow am 25.10.2004 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß hat die Computerbild-Spiele die Höchste Auflage aller PC Spiele Zeitschriften!
> 
> Und so weit ich weiß hat die Gamestar auch weit höhere Verkaufszahlen also daran kanns wohl nicht liegen!Naja genug aufgeregt ändern kann man daran eh nichts....



Naja was man von der BILD-Artikeln halten muß, brauch ich jawohl nicht zusagen, die Gamestar kenn ich jetzt nicht so...

Vielleicht hat die PCG auch wirklich einiges dafür springen lassen um einen Exklusiv-Test zubekommen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Wertung deshalb positiver ausfällt. Naja vielleicht sollten wir Sam Fisher mal mit Nachforschungen beauftragen


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

badboy_olli am 25.10.2004 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MrCow am 25.10.2004 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt. das heft selbst kan man wegwerfen, aber die vollversionen sind einfach ma die besten(meistens), was für zahlungsunfähige penner wie mich ein guter vollpreis-spiel ersatz ist.
trotzdem muss man woll nich zu einem heft sagen, das für pach und demo
"spieleverbesserungsprogramm" und "probierversion" sagt.
eben axel-springer-verlag  .


----------



## ArcticWolf (25. Oktober 2004)

also mich interessiert der GTR Test ja viel mehr als der von HL2.
Aber nachdem Unreal2 so hoch bewertet wurde weis ich auch nciht mehr, habs zwar erst lange Zeit später gespielt, aber besser als HL1 mit 90% war es auf gar keinen Fall.
Will nich jemand die Wertung von GTR posten (werd mir die PCG morgen eh kaufen, will die Wertung aber jezz wissen


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> badboy_olli am 25.10.2004 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am geilsten finde ich den Grafiktest: stellt XY fps dar.
Ja toll, in welchem Spiel/Prog/Benchmark, mit welchen einstellungen?
Ist ja so, als wenn man sagt, das Auto fährt auch im 6. Gang  
Naja , vielleicht hab ichs ja nur verlesen, aber HL2 kann ich auf dem neuen Aldi Laptop doch sicherlich ganz gut zocken


----------



## Yikrazuul (25. Oktober 2004)

ArcticWolf am 25.10.2004 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> also mich interessiert der GTR Test ja viel mehr als der von HL2.
> Aber nachdem Unreal2 so hoch bewertet wurde weis ich auch nciht mehr, habs zwar erst lange Zeit später gespielt, aber besser als HL1 mit 90% war es auf gar keinen Fall.
> Will nich jemand die Wertung von GTR posten (werd mir die PCG morgen eh kaufen, will die Wertung aber jezz wissen



Mich interessiert, um wieviel Porzent sich die Redakteure von PCGames wieder täuschen, da Hype-Spiel (wie auch bei "Deus Ex" 2, Doom³, Restricted Area... to be continued).


----------



## silencer1 (25. Oktober 2004)

Da sehnt man sich richtig nach den alten Zeiten, als Spiele in der ASM und Power Play noch ehrlich bewertet wurden, weil es diesen Exklusiv-Schwachsinn noch nicht gab.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2004)

Der Test deckt mehr Punkte ab, als ich gerechnet habe. Zumindest den Screens nach macht das Game einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings ist der Hardware-Check IMO doch arg mißlungen. Wieso wird da für HL 2 ein CS Bench gemacht? Wäre wohl besser gewesen nix zu sagen. CS hat weder ansatzweise die Details vom SP Modus, dazu sind die SP Maps wohl größer, etc.
Irreführend ist für einige Kioskkäufer sicherlich auch, daß auf dem Heft steht:
Videospecial und außerdem + Valve-Interview.
Legt man die Disk ein, so stellt man fest, daß es lediglich 16 Minuten Interview sind, wobei es Szenen aus den alten Trailern zu sehen gibt, abgesehen von der einen kurzen Endsequenz mit deutscher Sprachausgabe. Da hätte man den Videoplatz auch etwas kappen können und dafür den anderen Games mehr Spielzeit geben können.


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

bei demos "desperados"? da is doch nich etwa das 3j. alte spellbound-spielgemeint, oder?


----------



## M27365 (25. Oktober 2004)

silencer1 am 25.10.2004 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sehnt man sich richtig nach den alten Zeiten, als Spiele in der ASM und Power Play noch ehrlich bewertet wurden, weil es diesen Exklusiv-Schwachsinn noch nicht gab.


Auch ich würde PC Games am liebsten kündigen, denn eigentlich ist PC Games sehr gut, aber HL 2 hat mich sehr enttäuscht. ABER: Ich kenn kein besseres Magazin, alles andere ist scheiße(z.B. Gamestar, Computerbildspiele, PC Action etc.)

AN PCGames: Klärt uns auf. Bitte! Seid ihr käuflich? War diese Wertung nicht gerechtfertigt? Seid ihr bestelchlich? Wenn das stimmt, dann macht in der nächsten Ausgabe ein großes Sorry und die wahre Wertung von HL2 hinnein. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Aber,natürlich kann die Wertung auch gerechtfertigt sein. Ich kenne HL2 nicht. Dann versprecht es auch und schwört darauf, denn sonst glaub ich das nicht. Ich denke viele Leser sind nun enttäuscht und werden PCGames nicht mehr kaufen und ihr werdet starke! Umsatzeinbussen haben.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> bei demos "desperados"? da is doch nich etwa das 3j. alte spellbound-spielgemeint, oder?


Doch, ich habs gerade mal ausprobiert. LOL


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

M27365 am 25.10.2004 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr käuflich?



müssen ja nicht gleich käuflich gewesen sein.
vielleicht ham sie sichs auch aus entäuschung schön geredet


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> bei demos "desperados"? da is doch nich etwa das 3j. alte spellbound-spielgemeint, oder?



Na warum wohl. 
Die ist doch bestimmt aufgefallen, daß extrem viel Werbung für ein neues Mag gemacht wird, welches - tada - Desperados als Vollversion hat. Noch Fragen?


----------



## newester (25. Oktober 2004)

Der HL² Test der PCG war soweit ich weiß ein Vor-Ort-Test der zwangsläufig unter Zeitdruck und Beobachtung von Valve stattfand. 

Darüber kann sich jetzt jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden.

BTW: Die Gamestar hat in der Ausgabe 10/04 angekündigt in Zukunft auf Vor-Ort-Tests zu verzichten bzw. keine Wertung mehr abzugeben. Eine Wertung wird in Zukunft nur abgegeben, wenn in den eigenen Räumlichkeiten ausgiebig getestet wurde. 

Dazu ein Gamestar-Zitat: "(...) beim Hersteller *fehlt der Dialog *mit den Gamestar-Kollegen. Und unser *Hardware-Labor*. Dafür drohen *Zeitdruck* und *Kontrolle* durch den Hersteller. (...). 

Eines kann man der Gamestar nicht absprechen, nämlich dass sie ehrlicher und transparenter wirkt als alle anderen PC-Spiele-Zeitschriften.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2004)

M27365 am 25.10.2004 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> AN PCGames: Klärt uns auf. Bitte! Seid ihr käuflich? War diese Wertung nicht gerechtfertigt? Seid ihr bestelchlich? Wenn das stimmt, dann macht in der nächsten Ausgabe ein großes Sorry und die wahre Wertung von HL2 hinnein. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht. *Aber,natürlich kann die Wertung auch gerechtfertigt sein. Ich kenne HL2 nicht.*


Jeder kann ja sagen bzw schreiben was er will, ABER hier im öffentlichen Forum solche direkten und vor allem haltlosen (DU hast die Vollversion noch nicht gespielt) Anschuldigungen zu machen ist arg daneben.



> Dann versprecht es auch und schwört darauf, denn sonst glaub ich das nicht. Ich denke viele Leser sind nun enttäuscht und werden PCGames nicht mehr kaufen und ihr werdet starke! Umsatzeinbussen haben.


Und wovon soll die Masse nun bitte enttäuscht sein? Keiner hat HL 2 bislang gespielt. Also bitte. Erst spielen, dann denken und danach posten.


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 25.10.2004 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is das dieses "geheimnisvolle" neue magazin, von dem die geschrieben haben
als christian müller gegangen ist und für ihn so ein pca-redakteur kam?


----------



## badboy_olli (25. Oktober 2004)

newester am 25.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Der HL² Test der PCG war soweit ich weiß ein Vor-Ort-Test der zwangsläufig unter Zeitdruck und Beobachtung von Valve stattfand.
> 
> Darüber kann sich jetzt jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden.
> 
> ...



Laut der aktuellen Ausgabe:

1. standen die 3 Redis nicht unter beobachtung
2. kein echter Zeitdruck (bedingung war sie konnten das Game durchzocken -> 3 Tage)

Nur was ich negativ fand, Sie konnten das Game nicht auf anderen PCs zocken als auf dem High End Rechner (3,2 GHz, 2 GB Ram, X800 XT)


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

newester am 25.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Der HL² Test der PCG war soweit ich weiß ein Vor-Ort-Test der zwangsläufig unter Zeitdruck und Beobachtung von Valve stattfand.
> 
> Darüber kann sich jetzt jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden.
> 
> ...


Also im neuen Heft steht, dass die PCG unter 3 Bedingungen getestet hat:
1. Genug Zeit, um das Game mindestens 1x durchzuzocken, 2. OHNE Beobachtung, 3. freie Screenshotwahl. 
PS: das hab ich jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis, find die Stelle grad nicht im Heft, kann vielleicht auch auf der DVD sein.
Aber die Redakteure waren nicht unter Zeitdruck und nicht unter Beobachtung.
EDIT: Habs grad gefunden:
1. Wir spielen das fertige Spiel
2. Die Zeit reicht, um HL2 mindestens einmal durchzuspielen
3. Wir sind beim Spielen unbeaufsichtigt.
Quelle: PCG 12/04 Seite 81, weißer Kasten


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

badboy_olli am 25.10.2004 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 25.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 tage sind aber definitiv zu wenig.
bei anderen spielen beschweren sie sich über nur eine woche!
und das mit diesem SFT-Heft nervt einfach- eine 3 jahre alte demo! was denken die eigentlich von uns?
les ich halt doch wieder computerbildspiele/gamestar/screenfun
und senke meinen iq damit auf unter 20 -dumm aber nicht käuflich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> is das dieses "geheimnisvolle" neue magazin, von dem die geschrieben haben
> als christian müller gegangen ist und für ihn so ein pca-redakteur kam?



Jup. Und dazu gibt es dann auch noch ein Interview, falls du wissen möchtest, wie du das Heft kaufen sollst, was daran so doll ist, etc.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2004)

ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im neuen Heft steht, dass die PCG unter 3 Bedingungen getestet hat:
> 1. Genug Zeit, um das Game mindestens 1x durchzuzocken, 2. OHNE Beobachtung, 3. freie Screenshotwahl.
> PS: das hab ich jetzt aus dem Gedächtnis, find die Stelle grad nicht im Heft, kann vielleicht auch auf der DVD sein.
> Aber die Redakteure waren nicht unter Zeitdruck und nicht unter Beobachtung.
> ...



Steht gleich am Anfang auf der Doppelseite ganz oben. Nur war es ja beispielsweise nicht erlaubt Videos zu machen vom Spiel, kein Hardwaretest, etc. Mal sehen, was man selbst am 16.11 sagen wird dazu.


----------



## newester (25. Oktober 2004)

ferrari2k am 25.10.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 25.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mit Beobachtung meinte ich sicherlich nicht, dass den Testern beim Spielen  zugesehen wurde. Man kann es aber auch wie die Gamestar es bei solchen Tests selbst eingesteht mit "Kontrolle" bezeichen, wobei man das nun auch nicht nur wortwörtlich nehmen sollte. Ich denke darunter kann sich jeder selbst etwas vorstellen. 

Was die Testzeit betrifft ist diese mit Sicherheit deutlich geringer ausgefallen als bei einem durchschnittlichen Test. 
3 Tagen, da soll sich auch jeder seine Meinung dazu bilden, aber nonstop werden sie es ja nicht gespielt haben.

Über Objektivität kann man sich ja streiten, aber dass diese unter solch "besonderen" Testbedingungen etwas mehr leidet, ist nicht zu vermeiden. Die Tatsache, dass nur ein Teil der Redaktion das Spiel testen konnte bzw. überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen hat, untermauert das ganze. Der Großteil der Redaktion muss sich somit auf das Urteil der anderen Redakteure verlassen.

Wie schon erwähnt es fehlte der Austausch mit der gesamten Redaktion, ersatzweise fand dieser aber höchstwarscheinlich mit Mitarbeitern von Valve statt.


----------



## ZZTop (25. Oktober 2004)

PCGames hat in diesem Test nicht mal erwähnt, dass man das Game online über Steam registrieren lassen muss? Ohne mich Leute. HL2 geht mir am Ar*** vorbei.


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Oktober 2004)

newester am 25.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu ein Gamestar-Zitat: "(...) beim Hersteller *fehlt der Dialog *mit den Gamestar-Kollegen.


Ich finde diese "geschützten" Vororttest vor allem wegen Hardwarebelange auch nicht gerade einen guten Trend und hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man da einfach nicht mitmacht und den Test stattdessen eben einen Monat später bringt, aber was den fehlenden Dialog mit den Kollegen betrifft übertreibt die Gamestar IMO ein wenig. 
Soweit ich weiß waren für den PC-Games Test Dirk Gooding, Thomas Weiss und Heinrich Lehnhardt vor Ort und zwei erfahrene Kollegen sollten für einen Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch eigentlich reichen. Ich nehme nicht an, dass das zuhause im Computec-Headquarter viel anders wäre.


----------



## newester (25. Oktober 2004)

ZZTop am 25.10.2004 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> PCGames hat in diesem Test nicht mal erwähnt, dass man das Game online über Steam registrieren lassen muss? Ohne mich Leute. HL2 geht mir am Ar*** vorbei.




Woher sollten die PCG-Redakteure das auch wissen?

Da bei Valve getestet wurde, entfiel selbst sowas banales wie die Installation des Spieles (in diesem Fall inkl. der Aktivierung). 

Wer weiß was die PCG noch alles beim Testen nicht mitbekommen hat bzw. was uns in der tatsächlichen Final-Version (sprich die im Handel erhältliche DVD) erwartet?

PS: Letzendlich wird man wohl auch nicht mal 100% wissen auf welchem System man getestet hat.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Oktober 2004)

KONNAITN am 25.10.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 25.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denke ich auch, wenn 3 Leute dabei sind dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer das der Test wirklich einigermaßen aufschlußreich geworden ist. Die Gamestar macht diese Wertungskonferenzen wo alle beteiligt sind ja auch nicht bei jedem Game, sondern nur bei großen Nummern, von daher haben auch die nicht die Kompetenz gepachtet. Im Bezug auf die Hardware wirds aber wohl eher Mutmaßungen geben, vor allem wenn nur auf einem High-End System gespielt wurde. 

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Gerücht geworden das HL² nur auf ATI-Karten im DX9-Modus läuft, während GeForce FX-Karten nur DX8 darstellen können?

Regards, eX!


----------



## derBob (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde,dass es mir relativ egal ist,ob ich das Spiel online registrieren muss oder nicht.Ich kaufe es ohnehin und wer sich über die Regelung aufregt kann nur ein Raubkopierer sein,der das Spiel somit nicht spielen kann.Danke euch Ä***en,dass ihr die Preise für Spiele hoch treibt!


----------



## Butterbemme (25. Oktober 2004)

derBob am 25.10.2004 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde,dass es mir relativ egal ist,ob ich das Spiel online registrieren muss oder nicht.Ich kaufe es ohnehin und wer sich über die Regelung aufregt kann nur ein Raubkopierer sein,der das Spiel somit nicht spielen kann.Danke euch Ä***en,dass ihr die Preise für Spiele hoch treibt!



Du vergisst die Leute ohne Internetanschluss. Klar, allzu viele sinds nich, aber einige eben doch.

@PCGames
Das Heft wird sicher klasse, freu mich schon auf morgen. Find das Titelbild aber leider nicht so gelungen. Gordon ist viel zu klein und haut sich mit nem unsichtbaren Monster. Da fänd ich so ein Bild wie ihr es mal auf einem Poster gebracht habt (Gordon mit Brechstange + das Mädel (Alyx?)) schön groß überm ganzen Cover besser. Aber es gibt schlimmeres 

HL2 Forever


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Wie ich lese regen sich sehr viel Gamer über die Testbedigungen auf, sicherlich nicht ganz unberechtigt. Aber seht es einmal aus der Sicht der Heft-Macher:
Da kommt eines der meist diskutierten Games der letzten Jahre auf den Markt, es ist in er aller Munde und vor allem in allen Magazinen. Da möchte doch nartülich jedes Heft die tollste, längtse und exklusivste Story haben.
Letztendlich geht es hier auch für PCG ums Geschäft. Wäre man selbstständig würde man doch auch versuchen, sein Produkt so schnell wie Möglich an den Markt zu bringen.

Klar 3 Tage sind nicht die Menge, aber wer weiß den schon, wie lange ein Game in der Redaktion gespielt wird. Immerhin hatten die 3 Redakteure die kopmpletten 3 Tage Zeit sich nur mit diesem einen Game auseinander zusetzten. Sie mußten nicht noch 12 andere Games testen, E-Mail schreiben, Telefonieren und den ganzen Büro-Krempel erlediegen, der "zu Hause" so anfällt.
Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass sie in der Redaktion nur ein Game komplett 2 Wochen lang testen. Da sind es eventuell 2-3 Studen (wenn es hochkommt) die man am Tag damit verbringt. Und irgendwann haben die auch mal Feierabend, bei aller liebe zum Job.

Also ich denke man kann es so drehen wie man möchte, ich entscheide mich für eine postive Sichtweise, weil ich mir sehr viel von dem Spiel erhoffe.


----------



## Elzy (25. Oktober 2004)

derBob am 25.10.2004 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde,dass es mir relativ egal ist,ob ich das Spiel online registrieren muss oder nicht.Ich kaufe es ohnehin und wer sich über die Regelung aufregt kann nur ein Raubkopierer sein,der das Spiel somit nicht spielen kann.Danke euch Ä***en,dass ihr die Preise für Spiele hoch treibt!



Ich rege mich über die Vertriebspolitik von Valve auf.
Soll ich Dir jetzt meine Auftragsbestätigung von Okaysoft über meine HL2-CE schicken? Kann ich gern tun! 

Ich werd die zwei Wochen zwischen dem Erscheinen der normalen HL2-Version und der HL2CE nutzen, um zu sehen ob es bei der Steam-Only-Aktivierung bleibt oder ob es einen (, wie auch immer gearteten) nonsteam-Weg gibt. Dann werd ich mich entscheiden, ob ich abbestelle oder nicht.

By the way: Glaubst Du ernsthaft, Spiele wären billiger, gäbe es die Raubkopierer nicht?


----------



## Butterbemme (25. Oktober 2004)

Kann dem nur beipflichten. "Exklusivtests" schlägt PCG ja nach wie vor aus. Und wenn man volle 3 Tage Zeit hat und obendrein mit 3 Personen da ist, kann man sich denke ich ein ganz gutes Bild vom Game machen.
Klar, wenn man nicht irgendwo euphorisch eine lange Reise nur für ein Spiel antritt und in den USA bei Valve höchstpersönlich sitzt und spielt und keinem Gabe die Hand geschüttelt hat und 10 Kollegen da sind wo eine negative Meinung zu HL2 wahrscheinlicher ist, ist man vielleicht einen Tick objektiver und es wären "nur" 94% oder 95% herausgekommen. Aber was solls, was ich möchte ist ein Riesentest den ich lese BEVOR ich mir das Spiel in 3 Wochen kaufen.
Also:    PC-Games


----------



## aniantheking (25. Oktober 2004)

*Für alle die die PCGames erst morgen/übermorgen kaufen können:*

die erste News


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Oktober 2004)

derBob am 25.10.2004 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde,dass es mir relativ egal ist,ob ich das Spiel online registrieren muss oder nicht.Ich kaufe es ohnehin und wer sich über die Regelung aufregt kann nur ein Raubkopierer sein,der das Spiel somit nicht spielen kann.Danke euch Ä***en,dass ihr die Preise für Spiele hoch treibt!


Natürlich, alles Raubkopierer was auch sonst? Die Raubkopierer kratzt das ganze wohl am wenigsten, denn eine Möglichkeit das ganze zu umgehen wird wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Aber vielleicht solltest du dir im Thread zu diesem Thema mal ein paar Meinungen derjenigen reinziehen, die das etwas anders sehen, bevor du hier solche Pauschalverurteilungen abläßt. 
Und Spiele waren in der Zeit vor edonkey etc. übrigens auch nicht billiger.


----------



## Elzy (25. Oktober 2004)

aniantheking am 25.10.2004 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *Für alle die die PCGames erst morgen/übermorgen kaufen können:*
> 
> 
> die erste News



Das würd ich an Deiner Stelle editieren!

EDIT: Ups Mist... geht ja nu gar nimmer... ich Idiot!


----------



## Neudi (25. Oktober 2004)

Ich seh da mit der Registrierung schon ein Problem, klärt mich auf wenn ihr das anders seht: 1. Es gibt einige Leute die auf ihrem Spiele PC kein Internet haben 2. Was ist wenn man es durch hat und weiterverticken will, der Käufer kann es dann doch nicht nochmal registrieren weil das ja mit dem Code schon geschehen ist, also kein HL² obwohl er es rechtmäßig erworben hat 3. die bräuchten tausende Server um diesem Ansturm im November stand zu halten. Und die Sache dass z.B. eine Geforce FX 5900 Ultra nur in DX 8.1 rendert ist sowieso eine riesen Frechheit, 500 € für ne Grafikkarte ausgegeben und dann kein DX 9, obwohl sie es leistungsmäßig voll drauf hätte ( siehe Far Cry ). Aber kann mir eigentlich alles egal sein, will es nicht weiterverkaufen, habe Internet und ne G 4 Ti 4600 d.h. so oder so DX 8.


----------



## Crash9 (25. Oktober 2004)

Jop, hab die gleiche Meinung...
aber eins kapier ich nicht, warum PCGAMES sagt: "Deutschlands erster Test"
PC Action hat wie Pc Games ebenfalls exklusiv test gehabt... und 
die haben "nur" 94 % übrigens gegeben


----------



## Gerry (25. Oktober 2004)

aniantheking am 25.10.2004 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *Für alle die die PCGames erst morgen/übermorgen kaufen können:*
> 
> die erste News



Das hat die PCGames doch NIE und NIMMER genehmigt (wird dort so behauptet).


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal eine kleine Wertungsübersicht gesichtet auf www.halflife.de

PC Zone 97% 
PC Gamer UK 96% 
PC Gameplay 90% 
PC Format 96% 
PC Gamer US 98% 
PC Games Addict 96% 
Score 97% 
PC Games 96% 
GMC 9/10 
SFT 1,0 
PC Action 94%

Macht eine Durchschnittswertung von 95,45 %   

Also soviele Magazine könne nicht falsch liegen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Valve die alle bestochen hat.

Direkter Link zur Übersicht:
http://hl2.gamigo.de/artikel.php?section=1&id=21


----------



## spassiger (25. Oktober 2004)

newester am 25.10.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß was die PCG noch alles beim Testen nicht mitbekommen hat bzw. was uns in der tatsächlichen Final-Version (sprich die im Handel erhältliche DVD) erwartet?


Eine der drei Bedingungen, die die PCGames an Valve gestellt hat, war, dass sie die Endversion zu sehen bekommen, die Mitte November käuflich (und wohl auch illegal  ) zu erhalten sein wird.


----------



## aniantheking (25. Oktober 2004)

Gerry am 25.10.2004 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> aniantheking am 25.10.2004 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im dazugehörigen threat steht, dass die mit der pcgames telefonischen kontakt gehabt hätten und die sache geklärt habn! bilder nur mit copyright! selbiges ist in der news ja auch enthalten + links zu pcgames.de

ich find der link gehört nur zensiert, wenn das von einem Redakteur gemacht wird und nicht von einem dahergelaufenen User, der meint Polizist spielen zu müssen.


----------



## Jay-Py (25. Oktober 2004)

Schaut doch mal bei nachstehendem Forumseintrag nach, hier gibt es noch ein Statement von Redakteur Thomas Weiss:

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=61&bid=12&tid=3153322&page=2


----------



## Kiro23 (25. Oktober 2004)

war die version denn überhaupt schon die gold version?
hl2 ist doch erst seit einer woche gold gemeldet.
dann kann pcgames doch eigentlich nicht die gold version getestet haben....


----------



## El_Cativo (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut doch mal bei nachstehendem Forumseintrag nach, hier gibt es noch ein Statement von Redakteur Thomas Weiss:
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&gid=61&bid=12&tid=3153322&page=2


Schade, dass sich Valve durch diesen Steam-Bödsinn soviel verbockt. sollte das Spiel sich nun tatsächlich als solch ein Wahnsinnsknüller erweisen, würde mich das nur umso mehr ärgern. Denn dann stünde einem Kauf von meiner Seite nix mehr im Weg. (ausser Bloodlines, was vorerst höchste Priorität genießt). Bitte Valve, kommt zur Besinnung und lasst den Registrierungs-Bulls**t sein.....


----------



## badboy_olli (25. Oktober 2004)

Crash9 am 25.10.2004 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, hab die gleiche Meinung...
> aber eins kapier ich nicht, warum PCGAMES sagt: "Deutschlands erster Test"
> PC Action hat wie Pc Games ebenfalls exklusiv test gehabt... und
> die haben "nur" 94 % übrigens gegeben



Computec war exklusiv bei valve, daher hat die PCA auch nen test drin.
(Quelle: aus den Videobericht von der PCG ab 18 DVD)


----------



## OllerR (25. Oktober 2004)

Kiro23 am 25.10.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> war die version denn überhaupt schon die gold version?
> hl2 ist doch erst seit einer woche gold gemeldet.
> dann kann pcgames doch eigentlich nicht die gold version getestet haben....



Valve hat den "Release Candidate" Schon Mitte September (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere) an Vivendi geschickt. Es kann also natürlich die Endversion gewesen sein.

Und außerdem: Was glaubst Du, wie stark sich ein Spiel in einem Monat noch verändern kann, wenn die Entwicklung 6 Jahre gedauert hat?

Und zu Allen, die sich über den "Exklusiv-Deal" beschweren: Die PC-Games Redakeure ließen sich durch die "zuvorkommende Behandlung" durch Valve höchstens freundlich stimmen. Das Magazin weiß ganz genau, dass es einen Ruf zu verlieren hat und hat seine Objektivität erst vor ein paar Monaten bewiesen, als sie den Test von "Battlefield: Vietnam" ABLEHNTEN, weil ihnen nicht genug Zeit dafür gegeben wurde und die Version spürbar unfertig war.

Und selbst, wenn man einen "Bestechungsbonus" von 5% abziehen würde, würden noch 91 bleiben. Das einzige, was mich mißtrauisch macht, ist dass offenbar ein Hardwaretest in der Ausgabe ist, obwohl keiner von den Redakteuren selbst gemacht werden durfte. Und dass uns Valve vor einem Jahr eindeutig belogen hat, was den Releasetermin betrifft, möchte ich auch lieber vergessen. (Man kann sich nicht um 1 Jahr statt 1 Monat "verschätzen"!)

Ich freue mich dennoch, dass es mal wieder ein Spiel gibt, dass die Redaktion so begeistert und kann es kaum erwarten das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## badboy_olli (25. Oktober 2004)

spassiger am 25.10.2004 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 25.10.2004 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja aber es war nichr die deutsche Final-Version, im Video Bericht auf der aktuellen ab 18 DVD sagt einer der Redis am Ende das die Deutsche Version noch nicht fertig sei.


----------



## Butterbemme (25. Oktober 2004)

aniantheking am 25.10.2004 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 25.10.2004 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stargazer (25. Oktober 2004)

Das Gerücht, dass HL2 nur ab 9600XT und 2,6 GHz auf minimalen Details läuft, überseh ich jetzt einfach mal........

Doom 3 und Far Cry liefen bei mir beide mit Standardauflösungen (800x600, 1024x76 und annehmbaren Detailgraden (mittel-hoch).
Das muss HL2 jetzt nur noch nachmachen, wenn nicht, lachen id und Crytech, nicht Valve (wie es angeblich im Test steht).

Aber warten wir es ab.........

(noch 3 Wochen.........  )


----------



## ralf-wiggum (25. Oktober 2004)

OllerR am 25.10.2004 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Valve hat den "Release Candidate" Schon Mitte September (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere) an Vivendi geschickt. Es kann also natürlich die Endversion gewesen sein.
> 
> Und außerdem: Was glaubst Du, wie stark sich ein Spiel in einem Monat noch verändern kann, wenn die Entwicklung 6 Jahre gedauert hat?
> 
> ...



außerdem berichtet www.halflife2.net seit wochen über andere europäische
magazine die auch selten unter 93% gegeben haben...
wenn valve sich die mühe gemacht hätte  alle zu bestechen(darunter auch pcgamerUK mit 98, dann hätten sie die wertungen doch schon wieder verdient...


----------



## aniantheking (25. Oktober 2004)

ralf-wiggum am 25.10.2004 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem berichtet www.halflife2.net seit wochen über andere europäische
> magazine die auch selten unter 93% gegeben haben...
> wenn valve sich die mühe gemacht hätte  alle zu bestechen(darunter auch pcgamerUK mit 98, dann hätten sie die wertungen doch schon wieder verdient...



irgendwie hat sich nach dem Black&White Desaster eine unheilbare Bestechungsparanoia hier in der PCGames Community verbreitet.


----------



## st4lker (25. Oktober 2004)

Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich für diejenigen, welche sich über die Art der Registrierung aufregen, nur ein *müdes* lächeln übrig.
In unserem Zeitalter, wo selbst die billigsten Komplettrechner nen integrietes 56k Modem haben, sollte es doch wirklich "fast" jedem irgendwie möglich sein HL² freizuschalten. Selbst wenn man über kein I-Net verfügt, dann wird eben flux die Festpaltte ausgebaut, bei nem Kumpel angestöpselt und *peng* -> freigeschaltet. Da gibt es sicher zig Möglichkeiten, sofern man denn den Willen hat.

Ausserdem was habt ihr alle erwartet? Dass Valve knappe 6 Jahre und warscheinlich Unsummen an "Moneten" in ein Game investiert und dann zuschaut , wie es bereits Tage VOR dem Release tausendfach über die Filesharingbörsen wandert? (Doom³ lässt grüßen...)

Will ja nicht klugscheisserisch wirken, aber das soetwas kommt, war mir eigentlich seit der Einführung von Steam bewusst. Leid tun mir nur die Wenigen, die wirklich über keinerlei Möglichkeit verfügen das Game via Netz freizuschalten.
Und glaubt mir, heutzutage kommt nahezu jeder irgendwie mal kurz ins Netz, sei es, wie bereits erwähnt, bei nem Freund oder sonst irgendwie...

Steam rockt meiner Mewinung nach ! ! ! Es läuft nun schon seit längerem absolut einwandfrei bei mir, connectet weitaus schneller zu Servern als so manch anderes Game, man muss sich nicht mehr ums patchen kümmern und versetzt den Raubkopierern über kurz oder lang *HOFFENTLICH* endlich mal den "verdienten" Schlag ins Gesicht...

so far... MFG St4lker


----------



## Freaky22 (25. Oktober 2004)

Neudi am 25.10.2004 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh da mit der Registrierung schon ein Problem, klärt mich auf wenn ihr das anders seht: 1. Es gibt einige Leute die auf ihrem Spiele PC kein Internet haben 2. Was ist wenn man es durch hat und weiterverticken will, der Käufer kann es dann doch nicht nochmal registrieren weil das ja mit dem Code schon geschehen ist, also kein HL² obwohl er es rechtmäßig erworben hat 3. die bräuchten tausende Server um diesem Ansturm im November stand zu halten. Und die Sache dass z.B. eine Geforce FX 5900 Ultra nur in DX 8.1 rendert ist sowieso eine riesen Frechheit, 500 € für ne Grafikkarte ausgegeben und dann kein DX 9, obwohl sie es leistungsmäßig voll drauf hätte ( siehe Far Cry ). Aber kann mir eigentlich alles egal sein, will es nicht weiterverkaufen, habe Internet und ne G 4 Ti 4600 d.h. so oder so DX 8.


Also das mit Steam das durften die CSler ja testen das sollte nu klappen. und das mit dem verticken da musst du halt auch deinen steamaccount mit verticken ganz einfach anders geht nicht. denn ohn HL2 kannst du auch kein css zoggn. das mit der karte wurde ja schon vor nem jahr damit begruendet das dann die gf fx zu langsam fuer das spiel ist da angeblich die implementierung und umesetzun von dx9 bei den nvidias anders oder schlechter is als die bei ati. ausserdem dumusst das game ja nit kaufen *g* oder die graka


----------



## B14CKD34TH (25. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

finde den Test und das Video auf DVD spitze. Ich kann immernoch nicht glauben, das es das beste Game ever ist (imoment zumindest). Das wird, ne lange Zeit, referenz sein. So ein Titel bekommt man nicht alle Tage und ich bin froh, das es nicht alzu Hardware-lastig ist. Ich mit meiner Schrottkiste kann es noch relativ gut zokken.

Frreu mich auf den 16. November


----------



## ferrari2k (25. Oktober 2004)

st4lker am 25.10.2004 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich für diejenigen, welche sich über die Art der Registrierung aufregen, nur ein *müdes* lächeln übrig.
> In unserem Zeitalter, wo selbst die billigsten Komplettrechner nen integrietes 56k Modem haben, sollte es doch wirklich "fast" jedem irgendwie möglich sein HL² freizuschalten. Selbst wenn man über kein I-Net verfügt, dann wird eben flux die Festpaltte ausgebaut, bei nem Kumpel angestöpselt und *peng* -> freigeschaltet. Da gibt es sicher zig Möglichkeiten, sofern man denn den Willen hat.
> 
> Ausserdem was habt ihr alle erwartet? Dass Valve knappe 6 Jahre und warscheinlich Unsummen an "Moneten" in ein Game investiert und dann zuschaut , wie es bereits Tage VOR dem Release tausendfach über die Filesharingbörsen wandert? (Doom³ lässt grüßen...)
> ...


Also ich weiß nicht, ich finde es nicht gut, für ein OFFLINE Spiel Internet zu benötigen. Was ist, wenn Valve mal Pleite geht, und man das Spiel in 3-4 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kann?
Und wenn du kein Internet hättest, würdest du jedesmal, wenn du dein Windows neu gemacht hast (= HL2 reinstalliert) mit deinem Rechner zu nem Kumpel rennen?
Und das mit Festplatte umtauschen ist auch nur so dahergesagt.
Es sei denn, dein Kumpel hat GENAU das gleiche System, sonst haut das nicht hin.
Oder würdest du ein installiertes Athlon System in einen Pentium Rechner kloppen?


----------



## Gerry (25. Oktober 2004)

aniantheking am 25.10.2004 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 25.10.2004 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Telefonisch Kontakt? *ROFL*
Mit wem denn!? 
Einfach mal das Oberstübchen einschalten: Wieso sollte die PCGames erlauben, dass ihr Exclusiv-Test, welcher diese Ausgabe zu einem Verkaufsrenner macht, kostenlos ins Netz gestellt wird?

Edit: Wie ich gerade sehe, wurden die Scans schon wieder offline genommen.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (25. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt man da wirklich schon solche Mafia-Methoden ???




geld regiert die welt.
wer das noch nicht begriffen hat, der tut mir leid.
ich vertraue nur meinem eigenen urteilsvermögen. und das wird frühestens am 16 november auf die probe gestellt.


----------



## Vash_X (25. Oktober 2004)

Wahnsinn dieser schöne Test. Ich glaube die 96% sind...vom schriftlichen Teil...berechtigt. Ich bin jetzt noch gespannter auf den 16.11. !

Auch der Test von Spellforce: Shadow of Phoenix hat mich begeistert. Das Spiel macht ja wirklich alles richtig. Schaun 'mer mal

Zu Oblivion...hoffentlich mal ein guter Elder Scrolls-Teil  

So um vom Hype ma' wieder runterzukommen, spiel ich erschtma ne Runde Blood-Rayne.


----------



## Kiro23 (25. Oktober 2004)

ja release candidates
davon wurden aber auch mehrere von vivendi beanstandet.
so das es am ende glaub ich 6 release candidates waren...
welche hat pcgames denn nun getestet?
und wie sollen sie hardware tests machen wenn nur ein pc bei valve steht...
alles recht misteriös


----------



## Butterbemme (26. Oktober 2004)

Weiß jemand ob die deutsche Version von HL2 auch das englische Sprachpaket beinhaltet? Immerhin kommts ja auf DVD. Denn vielleicht ist die deutsche Lokalisation wie so oft total für die Tonne, bzw. möcht ichs beim zweiten Durchspielen irgendwann sowieso im Original erleben. Außerdem will ich CS Source definitiv auf englisch spielen, da hab ich keinen Bock auf komische eingedeutsche Waffennamen oder am besten noch Sprachausgabe wie "Verstanden" anstatt "Affirmative" oder "Feuer im Loch" *gg*.


----------



## Ghost1871 (26. Oktober 2004)

Kann es sein, dass beim Leistungscheck für HL2 so einiges schief gegangen ist?
Warum ist HL2 auf einer Klasse 2 Graka bei 1280*1024 akzeptabel, bei Klasse 3 aber nicht? Und Klasse 1 Grakas sind laut Leistungscheck eh besser als meine 9600er XT, muss ich jetzt meine GeForce2 wieder einbauen???
Sieht so aus, als ob die Zeit ein wenig knapp geworden ist, oder???


----------



## Delta (26. Oktober 2004)

ich denke, daß die Klasse-2-Karten nur den DX7-Renderpfad nutzen und drum schneller sind, als Karten die zwar in eine höhere Klasse gehören, dafür aber auch aufwändigere DX8/9-Effekte darstellen müssen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann steht das aber auch irgendwo in dem Artikel.

Gruß, Delta


----------



## silencer1 (26. Oktober 2004)

Leddernilpferd am 25.10.2004 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jay-Py am 25.10.2004 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. So einen eigenartigen Test habe ich noch nie gelesen in den letzten 18 Jahren. Die Redakteursmeinungen sind das Letzte. Alles supertoll und ohne Mängel. So was kann es gar nicht geben. Außerdem finde ich es seltsam, daß man bei einem Test das Spiel nicht filmen darf. Warum denn? Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Hat man was zu verbergen? Sorry, aber das kommt mir mehr als komisch vor...


----------



## Ghost1871 (26. Oktober 2004)

Delta am 26.10.2004 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, daß die Klasse-2-Karten nur den DX7-Renderpfad nutzen und drum schneller sind, als Karten die zwar in eine höhere Klasse gehören, dafür aber auch aufwändigere DX8/9-Effekte darstellen müssen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann steht das aber auch irgendwo in dem Artikel.
> 
> Gruß, Delta


Na ja,
aber dann sollte man doch die Leistungsdaten unter ähnlichen Verhältnissen darstellen. Es ist ja schon ziemlich merkwürdig, dass ich mit einer GeForce 2 laut Leistungs-Check besser fahre als mit einer 9600er XT.

Klasse 1 und Klasse 4 haben scheinbar die gleichen Leistungswerte, die Karten dazwischen kommen rein von der Darstellung deutlich schlechter weg...


----------



## Jay-Py (26. Oktober 2004)

Immer noch wird die getestete Version in Frage gestellt, aber wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass der Test-Inhalt stimmt, ist es dann icht egal, ob es nur eine Beta, ein Release Kandidat oder die Finale Version war ???

Denn warum sollte Valve oder Vivendi noch etwas ändern, was bei den Testern einschlug wie eine Bombe ???

Klar ich kann es auch nicht so richtig glauben, dass es (am Spiel selbst - STEAM oder Hardware mal ausser acht gelassen) wirklich nix zu beanstanden gab. Warum ist es so unmöglich, dass ein Spiel nicht alle Wünsche eines Gamers erfüllen soll ???
Irgendwann ist halt mal das "erste Mal" und darüber sollten wir uns alle freuen.

Das es sicherlich noch ein paar Ungereimtheiten gibt, gerade was den Hardware-Sektor betrifft, das gebe ich ja zu.
Aber andererseits wurde bei "Doom3" ein riesen Bohai um die Hardware-Anforderungen gemacht und im Endeffekt lief es bei den meisten wesentlich besser als erwartet.
Warten wir also die nächste oder übernächste Ausgabe der PCG-Hardware, die wird sicherlich voll mit HL2-Benchmarks sein.
Und das ein Spiel mal die eine Hardware-Marke und mal die andere mehr anspricht/unterstüzt, das ist doch nix neues...

Wer sich halt nicht so sicher ist, muss ja nicht unbedingt direkt am 16. November in den Laden rennen uns sich das Game hohlen.


----------



## Gerry (26. Oktober 2004)

Delta am 26.10.2004 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, daß die Klasse-2-Karten nur den DX7-Renderpfad nutzen und drum schneller sind, als Karten die zwar in eine höhere Klasse gehören, dafür aber auch aufwändigere DX8/9-Effekte darstellen müssen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann steht das aber auch irgendwo in dem Artikel.
> 
> Gruß, Delta



that`s it!


----------



## Opa-Mensen (26. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, das hat mich ja echt umgehauen, 96% Wertung. Das ist ein Hammer.
Ich kann mich an nur eine 96% Wertung erinnern. Und die war 1985 für Tetris, getestet von der Powerplay, die damals noch als Beilage in der Happy Computer lag. * oh man bin ich alt (schluchz!)

Respekt an Valve! Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie sich es Spielt und ob mein Rechner wirklich ausreicht.


----------



## cybertom69 (26. Oktober 2004)

Half Life 2 schön und gut, aber wo bleibt der Test für Vampire Bloodlines?? Auf das Spiel freue ich mich fast noch mehr, und das soll auch im November rauskommen.


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

Schon den "Test" in der Gaystar gelesen? Sie haben  angeblich "dankend abgeleht" als es darum ging, HL2 zu testen, weil der Test nicht in den heiligen Redaktionshallen stattfinden durfte. Wenn ein Dutzend interationaler Magazine den Test in echt fetter SAusfüphrlichkeit ausführen können, frage ich mich, warum GS das nicht auch kann? Ich habe das Gefühl, GS ist richtig angepisst von Valve und führt jetzt seinen kleinen Feldzug. Für mich gleicht das langsam "HL2-Bashing".  Und das wichtigste: Als GS Leser fühle ich mich von den Typen besch*ssen, weil ein dermaßen fettes Spiel (bei Doom und Fracry oder Stalker wäre es das gleiche) doch wohl einen Test verdient hättte.  

Ich lese beide Zeitschriften (PCG und GS) seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig - aber wenn die GS HL2 weit vom Durchschnitt abweichend (10 Prozent) testen sollte, werde ich echt stinkig.


----------



## BlackPanther079 (26. Oktober 2004)

Seit Ihr eigentlich alle arbeitslos, dass Ihr soviel Zeit habt, den ganzen Tag nur zu meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern und mosern? Mich interessiert weder eine Meinung zu HL2 noch wie der Test der PCG entstanden ist. Denn ich werde am 16.11. meine eigene Meinung haben...


----------



## plutonium67 (26. Oktober 2004)

BlackPanther079 am 26.10.2004 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Ihr eigentlich alle arbeitslos, dass Ihr soviel Zeit habt, den ganzen Tag nur zu meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern, meckern und mosern? *Mich interessiert weder eine Meinung zu HL2 noch wie der Test der PCG entstanden ist.* Denn ich werde am 16.11. meine eigene Meinung haben...



Dann melde bitte Deinen Account ab und les nicht mehr in Foren. Oder bist Du etwa arbeitslos und hast Zeit?


----------



## cybertom69 (26. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon den "Test" in der Gaystar gelesen? Sie haben  angeblich "dankend abgeleht" als es darum ging, HL2 zu testen, weil der Test nicht in den heiligen Redaktionshallen stattfinden durfte. Wenn ein Dutzend interationaler Magazine den Test in echt fetter SAusfüphrlichkeit ausführen können, frage ich mich, warum GS das nicht auch kann? Ich habe das Gefühl, GS ist richtig angepisst von Valve und führt jetzt seinen kleinen Feldzug. Für mich gleicht das langsam "HL2-Bashing".  Und das wichtigste: Als GS Leser fühle ich mich von den Typen besch*ssen, weil ein dermaßen fettes Spiel (bei Doom und Fracry oder Stalker wäre es das gleiche) doch wohl einen Test verdient hättte.
> 
> Ich lese beide Zeitschriften (PCG und GS) seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig - aber wenn die GS HL2 weit vom Durchschnitt abweichend (10 Prozent) testen sollte, werde ich echt stinkig.



Jau Doom3 haben sie auch erst mit einmonatiger Verspätung getestet und jetzt das, ich frage mich wie sich ein Heft wie Gamestar das leisten kann. Kann ja auch sein dass sie überhaupt nicht eingeladen wurden, diese angeblichen Ausgeburten an Prinzipientreue.


----------



## Musashi (26. Oktober 2004)

Es gab schon einmal eine 96% Wertung und zwar zu Quake III Arena. 
Damals hatte sich die PCG aber nicht getraut, daß im Heft zu drucken (Indizierung war noch nicht ausgesprochen, aber es lag Nahe, dass es kommen würde) - also gab es eine Beilage zum Heft in der das Spiel getestet wurde.

Rekord also nicht aufgestellt, sondern nur eingestellt. 

Gruß


----------



## Wysky (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass Far Cry in dem Test so gut wie gar nicht erwähnt wurde. Nur einmal negativ von wegen Speichern und so. 
(Ich fand die Speicherfunktion bei Far Cry gut)
Gameplay-mäßig kann man die Spiele sowieso nicht vergleichen.
Aber doch technisch bzw.grafisch.
Haben muss natürlich alle (HL2, Far Cry, Doom)
Hoffentlich wird HL so gut wie im Test angepriesen.
Doom hat meiner Meinung nach versagt. (Langweilig)


----------



## Tyrael (26. Oktober 2004)

cybertom69 am 26.10.2004 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 09:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da es neben der GameStar noch einige andre deutsche Spielemagazine ohne HL2 - Test gibt ( O- Tone PCA: "Als einziges deutsches Verlagshaus durfte die C'Tec AG HL2 antesten...."), wurden wahrscheinlich auch nur Vertreter eines Verlages pro Land zugelassen - denn auch Valves gemühtlichen Hallen in Seatle sind nicht unendlich.....ausserdem hat die GS in den vergangenen Monaten ab und zu durch verfrühte Tests für negativ Schalgzeilen gesorgt - womöglich wollten sie nicht noch einen Griff ins Klo riskieren....  


Was aber jeden Leser irgendeines PC - Spielemagazins aufregt, ist diese Exklusivität, mit welcher jedes Heft irgendwann dick auf dem Cover wirbt - was meist zur folge hat, das die Käufer anderer Zeitschriften ein - zwei Monate auf näheres warten müssen .... 



			
				Wysky am 26.10.2004 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es seltsam, dass Far Cry in dem Test so gut wie gar nicht erwähnt wurde. Nur einmal negativ von wegen Speichern und so.
> ......




 PCG eben .... in der aktuellen PCA steht eine detaillierte Gegenüberstellung von FarCry, DoomDrei und HL² in punkto Grafik, KI, Waffen, Spielspass und Action / Story / Rätsel anteil .....


----------



## silencer1 (26. Oktober 2004)

Wysky am 26.10.2004 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es seltsam, dass Far Cry in dem Test so gut wie gar nicht erwähnt wurde. Nur einmal negativ von wegen Speichern und so.
> (Ich fand die Speicherfunktion bei Far Cry gut)
> Gameplay-mäßig kann man die Spiele sowieso nicht vergleichen.
> Aber doch technisch bzw.grafisch.
> ...



Far Cry war doch nur eine schöne Grafikdemo.


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2004)

silencer1 am 26.10.2004 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wysky am 26.10.2004 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich schon krass, D3 hat 94% bekommen und HL2 *nur* 2% mehr. So viel besser kann es dann gar nicht sein was?


----------



## spiderman0171 (26. Oktober 2004)

silencer1 am 26.10.2004 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wysky am 26.10.2004 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und was ist dann D3?? FarCry  is schon geil, ich zock es immer noch gerne


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2004)

Vordack am 26.10.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich schon krass, D3 hat 94% bekommen und HL2 *nur* 2% mehr. So viel besser kann es dann gar nicht sein was?



die wertungen waren auch immer masslos übertrieben. klar, die redakteure lassen sich halt selber ein wenig mitreissen vom hype, dagegen kann man vielleicht im moment des ersten tests nicht viel machen.
Far Cry und DOOM³ waren nett aussehende shooter, Far Cry mit tollen aussen-, DOOM³ mit hübschen innenarealen und schockeffekten. wirklich wegweisend war aber keins der beiden spiele, man hat damit halt eher engines präsentiert, wie das ja schon lange üblich ist.
wie soll man sowas nun werten? grafik annähernd 100%, spielspass aber vielleicht eher im 80er bereich. aber das ist alles viel zu subjektiv, als dass man es wirklich diskutieren könnte.


----------



## Leopard (26. Oktober 2004)

Musashi am 26.10.2004 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab schon einmal eine 96% Wertung und zwar zu Quake III Arena.
> Damals hatte sich die PCG aber nicht getraut, daß im Heft zu drucken (Indizierung war noch nicht ausgesprochen, aber es lag Nahe, dass es kommen würde) - also gab es eine Beilage zum Heft in der das Spiel getestet wurde.
> 
> Rekord also nicht aufgestellt, sondern nur eingestellt.
> ...



nein, es waren 95%....96% hat aber auf jeden fall Wing Commander III - Heart of the Tiger bekommen und ich glaube auch Strike Commander...aber den letzteren test hab ich nie gesehen...war vor meiner zeit...

somit lügt pcgames wenn sie behauptet, es sei die höchste wertung die sie je vergeben haben...


----------



## Kiro23 (26. Oktober 2004)

Leopard am 26.10.2004 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Musashi am 26.10.2004 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheinbar hyped die pcgames ordentlich mit...
naja wenn man sich die pcgames hp anguckt... wie soll man da noch unabhängig bleiben....
hatte strike commander nich sogar 98% ? oder waren 98% bei der grafik ?
weiß das ned mehr recht.
jo und q3 hatte 95% ... für son lahmes spiel...
hatte doom 3 wirklich 94% inner pcg ? hab ich schon wieder vergessen..


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

Leopard am 26.10.2004 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Musashi am 26.10.2004 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Strike Commander war die Wertungskonferenz damals so besoffen, dass sie das lieber verschwiegen haben! *lol* 

Nein im Ernst, das Spiel ist mehr als 12 Jahre alt und die Wertung war nie eine, die man irgendwie ernst nehmen konnte. Zumal die Games meines Erachtens damals sehr "euphorisch" getestet wurde, schließlich waren Spiele am PC was ziemlich neues.  Heut ist das schon was anderes.


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

Kiro23 am 26.10.2004 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte doom 3 wirklich 94% inner pcg ? hab ich schon wieder vergessen..



Nein. Es hatte 90.  Aber ist ja schnell hingebrabbelt, um Stunk zu machen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (26. Oktober 2004)

Genau lesen: "Denn die mit über 16 Seiten längste Test-Strecke in der Historie von PC Games endet mit der höchsten Wertung, die wir *in den vergangenen zwölf Jahren* vergeben haben"

Und Doom3 bekam 90% in der PC Games, FarCry 92%.


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

HLP-Andy am 26.10.2004 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau lesen: "Denn die mit über 16 Seiten längste Test-Strecke in der Historie von PC Games endet mit der höchsten Wertung, die wir *in den vergangenen zwölf Jahren* vergeben haben"
> 
> Und Doom3 bekam 90% in der PC Games, FarCry 92%.



Danke Andy - das war mir auch so im Gedächtnis. Genaues Lesen stört  einige Nutzer halt beim Bashing. Mist, jetzt wurde das auch noch überall gut getestet, was mosern wir denn jetzt bloß? Wir hatten doch gehofft, dass es schlecht werden würde.. 

So kommt mir das machmal vor hier.  Was das bringen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Alle die kein Interesse haben könnens doch im Regal lassen. Und alle die sich darauf freuen , werden erleichtert sein, dass es anscheinend so gut ist, bzw. noch besser als erwartet. Und die Erwartungen an dieses Spiel waren unmenschlich hoch.  

Am liebsten sind mir die "wartet ab, am 16ten teste ich das Spiel erst mal wirklich objektiv!!!"-Leute. Wer nicht rafft, dass eine Wertungskonferenz aus vielen Leuten, die sich im Detail mit Spielen auseinandersetzen objektiver ist als ein Nutzer (der nur Subjektiv sein kann, weil er nun mal eine Einzelperson ist) der könnte doch auch einfach mal ne Zeitung lesen oder fernsehen oder sich auf den Sportplatz abreagieren?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Am liebsten sind mir die "wartet ab, am 16ten teste ich das Spiel erst mal wirklich objektiv!!!"-Leute. Wer nicht rafft, dass eine Wertungskonferenz aus vielen Leuten, die sich im Detail mit Spielen auseinandersetzen objektiver ist als ein Nutzer (der nur Subjektiv sein kann, weil er nun mal eine Einzelperson ist) der könnte doch auch einfach mal ne Zeitung lesen oder fernsehen oder sich auf den Sportplatz abreagieren?


Eine Wertung kann nie objektiv sein.  Auch keine Wertungskonferenz.
Du solltest auch eines nicht vergessen. Es ist eine Sache ein Game beim Hersteller in einer "netten Umgebung" zu spielen bzw. in der Redaktion und dazu einen Test zu schreiben, aber eine ganze andere Sache ist es, wenn man dafür etwa 50€ bezahlt hat und dann vor dem eigenen Rechner sitzt.
Jeder wird sicherlich andere Kriterien haben, wonach er ein Spiel beurteilt, was man gut findet, etc. Aber schau dir doch mal Doom 3 an. Wunderbare Wertungen, allerdings hat das Spiel die Spielergemeinschaft auch recht stark gespalten. Da gehen die Meinungen auch extrem weit auseinander.


----------



## Jay-Py (26. Oktober 2004)

Die erste Bewertung spiegelt doch schlussendlich nur die Meinung eines kleinen Personenkreises wieder.
Sicherlich Doom3 war nicht sehr innovativ, aber mir hat es trotzdem super Spass gemacht. Ich würde dem Game ebenfalls eine 90% Wertung geben.

Jetzt kommen die ersten und regen sich auf, dass HL2 nur ein paar Pünktchen mehr bekommen hat. Was wäre denn gewesen wenn man HL2 mit 99-100% bewertet hätte, um sich noch wesentlcih mehr von Doom3 abzuheben. Bei der aktuellen Wertung ist doch schon die halbe Community aus dem Häuschen. Vielleicht hat sich deshalb auch niemand getraut in der Wertung noch höher zu gehen.

Jeder stellt doch auch seine Bewertung unter ganz anderen Gesichtspunkten zusammen. Für den einen ist die Grafik sehr wichtig, für andere Innovationen, die Story oder das Gameplay. Mir fiel es zum Beispiel wieder sehr schwer nach Doom3 ein anderes Game zuspielen, da ich doch von der Grafikpracht sehr verwöhnt war. (Und im Moment spiele ich Deus EX 1 - ein Titel der auch wer weiß wie hoch gelobt worden ist, bei dem ich euch aber jetzt auch eine nicht alt zu knappe Mengel-Liste aufstellen könnte)

Gehen wir mal davon aus das die Bewertung objektiv entstanden ist:
Die PCG-Redakteure testen eine Menge Games im Jahr und nun ist da eines gekommen, dass selbst die "Berufsspieler" noch/wieder begeistern kann.

Also ich bin mehr als nur gespannt, was HL2 denn im Endeffekt bei mir auslösen wird.


----------



## decoy (26. Oktober 2004)

Jay-Py am 26.10.2004 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste Bewertung spiegelt doch schlussendlich nur die Meinung eines kleinen Personenkreises wieder.
> Sicherlich Doom3 war nicht sehr innovativ, aber mir hat es trotzdem super Spass gemacht. Ich würde dem Game ebenfalls eine 90% Wertung geben.
> 
> Jetzt kommen die ersten und regen sich auf, dass HL2 nur ein paar Pünktchen mehr bekommen hat. Was wäre denn gewesen wenn man HL2 mit 99-100% bewertet hätte, um sich noch wesentlcih mehr von Doom3 abzuheben. Bei der aktuellen Wertung ist doch schon die halbe Community aus dem Häuschen. Vielleicht hat sich deshalb auch niemand getraut in der Wertung noch höher zu gehen.
> ...



Also mit 96 % hebt es sich schon DEUTLICH von Doom 3 ab. Und auch von Farcry. Ich will ja nicht sagen ich habs gewusst und auch gepostet, ist aber so   

Auf jeden Fall bin ich weiterhin von Doom 3 solange entäuscht, wie keine guten Mods rauskommen. Bei Half Life 2 krieg ich fürs gleiche Geld Hl2, Hl1 Source, CS Source und DoD Source. Wie will da Doom3 mit einer spärlichen Kack Kampange mithalten? Is ja wohl lächerlich. Maximal zweimal wiederspielbar wobei ich den Nightmare Modus mit dem Leben verlieren elendig schlecht fand. Da lieber einfach härtere Gegner weniger Munition usw.

Auf jeden Fall war Doom3 ein Nachmittagsnack, Farcry ein Wochenfüller und Half Life 2 (schon alleine wegen DoD Source und CS Source) eine Langzeitbeschäftigung.

Danke und Prost


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 26.10.2004 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Recht. Aber eine Wertungskonferenz kommt meines Erachtens wesentlich objektiver ans Game heran. Der Unterschied zwischen Doom 3 und HL2 ist der, das es bei HL2 eine Gruppe zu geben scheint, die VOR ERscheinen des Spiels mächtig schlechte Stimmung gegen das Spiel machen, weil Ihnen der "Hype" auf den Zeiger geht. Bei DOOM waren die Leute HINTERHER enttäuscht! Was ich verständlicher finde, weil man das Spiel da ja dann schon gespielt hat. 

Sicher, ein Hype kann zur Verzerrung des Bildes führen - aber meines Erachtens nur insofern, dass man vielleicht zuviel vom Spiel erwartet und dann in ein tiefes Loch fällt. Wenn jetzt aber in mehreren Ländern  die FACHmagazine einhellig gute Wertungen geben, sollte man sich doch eigentlich freuen, weil die Chance steigt, demnächst wieder mal was gutes zu spielen zu haben.  

Ich hab mich auch auf Doom gefreut, ebenso auf Farcry. Bei beiden war ich später in einigen Bereichen enttäuscht (Doom = Langeweile und Eintönigkeit und fehlen einer KI, bei Farcry fand ich nur schade, dass die Story nahezu gefehlt hat). Ich meine aber trotzdem, dass es beides überdurchschnittlich gute Spiele bleiben. 

Wenn HL2 besser wird, müssten sich doch eigentlich alle Shooter-Fans freuen? Das ist, als wenn ein Biertrinker schon vor dem probieren meckern würde, wenn ein neues, vielleicht besseres Bier auf den Markt kommt - nur weil er Becks-Fan ist.


----------



## Opa-Mensen (26. Oktober 2004)

96% hin und her. Ich denke die Gs wird nicht soweit davon weg liegen. Auch wenn sie nicht nach Seattle fahren durften. 

Sicherlich macht die Atmosphare beim Test ne menge aus, ein zufriedener Redakteur testet sicherlich um 1 bis 2 %-Punkte besser. Aber andererseits sind das auch Profis , die ganzen tag nichts anderes machen.  Und es testeten ja auch 3 leute und nicht einer, gelle?

Also warten wir mal ab und testen selber, oder?!

Grüße

vom Opa


----------



## Wysky (26. Oktober 2004)

Far Cry war doch nur eine schöne Grafikdemo. [/quote]
und was ist dann D3?? FarCry  is schon geil, ich zock es immer noch gerne [/quote]
Farcry war die Überraschung des Jahres 2003.
Ich vermute das nur deshalb HL2 und Doom plötzlich so weit verschoben wurden. Das hat die Messlatte erst mal hoch gesetzt.
Wäre sonst möglicherweise peinlich geworden. 
(Doom ohne echte Außenlevels => immernoch peinlich)
Und wer FarCry ohne Cheats in dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt hat, der weiß weiß was drin steckt.
Lächerlich sind die Leute, die in der leichtesten Stufe durchs Game rennen,
wohlmöglich mit Cheats und Komplettlösung und dann meckern, es wäre zu kurz und langweilig. 
(Vermute ich manchmal auch bei Spieletestern - bezieht sich nicht auf diesen Test)


----------



## Wysky (26. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, die ersten 3 Zeilen sind Zitate


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

Wysky am 26.10.2004 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich sind die Leute, die in der leichtesten Stufe durchs Game rennen,
> wohlmöglich mit Cheats und Komplettlösung und dann meckern, es wäre zu kurz und langweilig. (Vermute ich manchmal auch bei Spieletestern - bezieht sich nicht auf diesen Test)



  

Das glaube ich allerdings auch - und muss ehrlich sagen, für manche Games wird das nicht mal groß anders gehen. In einer  Woche Testzeit Rome mal eben durchzocken.     Nicht alle Redakteure werden die Ober-Gamer-Monster sein.


----------



## Opa-Mensen (26. Oktober 2004)

Wysky am 26.10.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, die ersten 3 Zeilen sind Zitate



seh ich auch so. ich fand Far Cry um längen besser als D3. D3 wird schnell langweilig . Far Cray bietet deutlich mehr abwechslung im gameplay und leveldesgn. 
D3 ist hingegen eine zugegebennermaßen spannende tech demo. Aber es wurde sehr viel potential verschenkt.


----------



## Eki82 (26. Oktober 2004)

HEY! Ich hab ne Idee  

Wie wärs den wenn wir die besten Spiele Magazine nehmen (also 3), die Bewertungen zusammen addieren und durch 3 teilen  

 Dann habt ihr wahrscheinlich die realistigste (wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) Bewertung der Welt !


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

Eki82 am 26.10.2004 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HEY! Ich hab ne Idee
> 
> Wie wärs den wenn wir die besten Spiele Magazine nehmen (also 3), die Bewertungen zusammen addieren und durch 3 teilen
> 
> Dann habt ihr wahrscheinlich die realistigste (wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) Bewertung der Welt !



Na ach - was meinste warum ich hier so oft palavere, dass HL2 in inzwischen 11 internationalen Fachmags Wertungen über 90 Prozent bezogen hat.    

Das wird die Zweifler nicht davon abbringen zu behaupten, das Game sei scheiße ohne es gespielt zu haben: 

PC Gamer (UK) / PC Games Addict (AU)	Issue #141 (November)	  96%
PC Gameplay (NL)	Issue #103 (October)	                                        90%
PC Format (UK/SL)	Issue #167 (November)	                                     96%
PC Zone (UK)	Issue #148 (December)	                                                 97%
PC Gamer (US)	Issue #130 (December)	                                              98%
GMC (IT)	?	                                                                                           9/10
SCORE (CZ)	Issue #129 (October)	                                                     97%
PC Games (DE)	November	                                                                  96%
EDGE (UK)	Issue #143 (December)	                                                 10/10
SPT (DE)	Issue #101 (December)	                                                   93.5%
PC Action (DE)	November	                                                                       94%

Review Stats

Mean	95.23%
Median	96%
Mode	96%

Reviews Counted	11


----------



## M0tze00 (26. Oktober 2004)

Zu eurem und meinem bedauern ist HALF-LIFE 2 nur auf English fertig.
Die Deutsche Syncronisation wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Den ersten Deutschen trailer gibts im Mag von der PCGames.


Also nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

M0tze00 am 26.10.2004 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu eurem und meinem bedauern ist HALF-LIFE 2 nur auf English fertig.
> Die Deutsche Syncronisation wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Den ersten Deutschen trailer gibts im Mag von der PCGames.
> 
> Also nicht zu früh freuen.



Says who? Quelle der Info? 
Soweit ich weiß, sollte die Lokalisation mit dem Preload 7 kommen


----------



## Der_Tucker (26. Oktober 2004)

Tja, ich sehe es anders! Für mich hat Far Cry  zwar mehr Potential, und eigentlich ist es insgesamt betrachtet wohl auch besser als Doom3, aber:
Ich habe beim Spielen von Far Cry irgendwann für kurze Zeit nicht mehr so viel Lust gehabt, sprich ich musste mich eine ganze Zeit lang "zwingen", das Spiel zu spielen. Gut, dass ich es getan habe, da es wirklich ein hervorragendes Spiel ist. 
Bei Doom3 hingegen hat mich das nicht sehr abwechslungsreiche Leveldesign überhaupt nicht gestört, da es schlicht und ergreifend spanndend war! Doom3 habe ich infolge dessen ohne Unterbrechung durchgespielt. Ich Nachhinein bin ich also für mich (!) zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Doom3 mehr Spielspass bietet als Far Cry. 

Dies ist meine Meinung und viele haben dieselbe! Viele andere sehen Far Cry vorne. Na und!  Es sind beides sehr gute und unterhaltsame Spiele. Es ist daher m.E. langsam nicht mehr sinnvoll darüber zu debattieren, welches Spiel besser ist. Das führt zu nichts, da man sich über Geschmack und Spielspass (und darauf kommt es letztendlich an) bekanntlich streiten kann  

Ich freue mich schon auf Half-Life 2 und ich werde mir keinerlei Gedanken darüber machen, welches Spiel wohl evtl. mit einem Prozentpunkt mehr oder wenger bewertet werden müsste.  

Gruß

Der Tucker


----------



## M0tze00 (26. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> M0tze00 am 26.10.2004 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer die PCGames 12/04 sein eigen nennt und denn Half-Life 2 Special angeguckt hat, der wies es, das es auf deutsch noch nicht fertig ist.

Quelle: PCGames DVD


----------



## Regengott01 (26. Oktober 2004)

M0tze00 am 26.10.2004 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, hab ich was überlesen heute früh? Naja - als Faktum würde ich die Aussage dann auch noch nicht ansehen. Die DVD ist sicher schon vor ein paar Wochen ins Presswerk gegangen. Die Infos im Heft sind ja auch nie tagesaktuell.  Ich bin also weiter guter Hoffnung, dass die Sprachdateien - sofern man will - mit dem Preload 7 rüberkommen.


----------



## Mephisto18m (26. Oktober 2004)

hmm - also ich werds wohl auf englisch spielen. Finde die Stimmen echt grausam gestelzt - zumindest das, was ich auf der DVD gesehen habe.


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (26. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 26.10.2004 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eki82 am 26.10.2004 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wusste ich's doch: Half-Life 2 ist ein Scheißspiel


----------



## spassiger (26. Oktober 2004)

Der_Tucker am 26.10.2004 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist meine Meinung und viele haben dieselbe! Viele andere sehen Far Cry vorne. Na und!  Es sind beides sehr gute und unterhaltsame Spiele. Es ist daher m.E. langsam nicht mehr sinnvoll darüber zu debattieren, welches Spiel besser ist. Das führt zu nichts, da man sich über Geschmack und Spielspass (und darauf kommt es letztendlich an) bekanntlich streiten kann


Sehr richtig, aber schließlich macht's ja Spaß, sich gegenseitig auf 20 Thread-Seiten die Köpfe einzuschlagen, was besser ist...


----------



## Quintus (26. Oktober 2004)

Also da shats gebracht ich war voller Erwartungen, leg die DVD ein und dann so was!

Bis auf die paar netten Pix vom Gabe war ja wohl nix neues,die Videos kannte man schon aus den vorherigen Berichten.
Ok,man drufte nicht selbst filmen,aber dann wäre warten wie die anderen Magazine besser gewesen.So ist da snix halben und nix ganzes und Benches konnt eman deshalb wieder nur mit dem CSS Stresstest machen


----------



## Milos (26. Oktober 2004)

Was für Anforderungen hat den HL2?
Mein System:

P4 2,53Ghz
512MB DDr-RAm
Radeon 9000 64MB DDR-RAM

Und?Laufts auf mittlere Einstellungen?


----------



## ReDsPiKe (26. Oktober 2004)

was ich schreiben wollte, wurde schon erwähnt....


----------



## FoLa (27. Oktober 2004)

Also ich lach mich grad tot!
Ihr von pcgames seid ja so toll, dass ihr euch von Valve verarschen lasst!
Da wart ich lieber auf den Test von Gamestar, die das fertige Spiel ohne Einfluss von Valve (wegen Vororttest) testet! Ich habt scho bei doom III und spellforce zu hohe wertungen gegeben (90 hätten beide spiele nicht verdient wegen elementaren Schwächen).
Deshalb wird diese Wertung von 96% wahrscheinlich auch zu gehypt sein!
Testet besser und lasst euch net immer von der Grafik blenden sondern schaut auch aufs Gameplay!


----------



## quintus2 (27. Oktober 2004)

FoLa am 27.10.2004 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich lach mich grad tot!
> Ihr von pcgames seid ja so toll, dass ihr euch von Valve verarschen lasst!
> Da wart ich lieber auf den Test von Gamestar, die das fertige Spiel ohne Einfluss von Valve (wegen Vororttest) testet! Ich habt scho bei doom III und spellforce zu hohe wertungen gegeben (90 hätten beide spiele nicht verdient wegen elementaren Schwächen).
> Deshalb wird diese Wertung von 96% wahrscheinlich auch zu gehypt sein!
> Testet besser und lasst euch net immer von der Grafik blenden sondern schaut auch aufs Gameplay!



Ahjo, du hast ja schon das Spielst gespielt    [/quote]


----------



## decoy (27. Oktober 2004)

quintus2 am 27.10.2004 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 27.10.2004 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]

Wieso im Grunde hat er ja recht!


----------



## amigaone (27. Oktober 2004)

Genau! Grafik ist nicht alles!!!!!!
Und Spellforce läuft bei mir heute noch nicht richtig, alleine das müsste schon jede menge Punkte kosten!


----------



## syntech (27. Oktober 2004)

Tja, die PC Games ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war. 

Ein Kiddie-gerechter Hype folgt dem anderen, und wer zuwenig Werbung schaltet wird erst gar nicht gross erwaehnt. Offensichtlich will die PC Games nicht mehr objektiv informieren, sondern so viel Kohle wie nur moeglich machen - und wenns sein muss, mit weggelassenen oder falschen Fakten. Aber Hauptsache in der naechsten Ausgabe gibts wieder ne zweiseitige Werbung. *kotz*

Egal wie viel Mist die Gamestar verzapft, sie scheinen wenigstens nicht wie alle anderen auf den Hypezug aufzuspringen, was sie dadurch durchaus glaubwuerdiger macht.

Naja, wenns so weiter geht werd ich mein Abo nicht verlaengern und meine Infos in Zukunft kostenlos aus dem Netz holen. Muss halt ne andere Zeitschrift als Klolektuere herhalten.


----------



## Sphinx2k (27. Oktober 2004)

Finde ich wirklich ziemlich albern den Test. 
Das Spiel hat keinen Multiplayer, für nen 3D Shooter schon mal ein unding. CSource ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, und es ist nett das es beigelegt wird, aber es ist eben doch kein Multiplayer von HL2.
Die Problematik das man nicht um Steam herum kommt, selbst wenn man es im Laden erwirbt wird auch nicht angesprochen. Das leute ohne Internet überhaupt nicht Spielen können auch nicht.

Anhand von CSource zu bewerten ob HL2 auch auf normalen Pcs gut Spielbar ist halte ich auf für et was gewagt. Von den Videos her, sieht mir HL2 mal um längen detailierter aus als CSource Levels.


----------



## deus_ex_mk (27. Oktober 2004)

Sphinx2k am 27.10.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich wirklich ziemlich albern den Test.
> Das Spiel hat keinen Multiplayer, für nen 3D Shooter schon mal ein unding. CSource ist ein eigenständiges Spiel, und es ist nett das es beigelegt wird, aber es ist eben doch kein Multiplayer von HL2.
> Die Problematik das man nicht um Steam herum kommt, selbst wenn man es im Laden erwirbt wird auch nicht angesprochen. Das leute ohne Internet überhaupt nicht Spielen können auch nicht.
> 
> Anhand von CSource zu bewerten ob HL2 auch auf normalen Pcs gut Spielbar ist halte ich auf für et was gewagt. Von den Videos her, sieht mir HL2 mal um längen detailierter aus als CSource Levels.



Ich geb dir absolut recht.
Kein Multiplayer != >90%
Internetverbindung notwending != >90%

Auch die Performance mit CSource ist nicht vergleichbar da hier die Texturenqualtität und Plygonenn Anzahl höstens der Hälfte von HL2 entspricht.

Ich lach mich jetzt schon über die Leute kaputt die über Doom3 geweint haben  wegen max. 4 Spieler im MP (habe nen Server für 10 Player auf linux laufen). Hier haben se gar keinen MP (und weh will schon ständig CSource spielen)

Eines ist klar. HL2 nicht mehr als 90%


----------



## badboy_olli (27. Oktober 2004)

falls es jemanden interessiert und es noch nicht gepostet wurde:

Laut der Gamestar, wurden Sie auch eingeladen, nur da sie ja keine vororttests mehr machen gibts kein test.
Da frag ich mich dann wurde wohl doch nicht ein Verlagshaus pro Land angesprochen?!
Oder IDG wurde vor der Computec angelabert, was mich allerdings wundert, da es ja von computec 3 zeitschriften SFT, PCG, PCA)  gibt wo es den test drin gibt, daher eigentlicj mehr leser ansprechen sollte...


----------



## sterd (27. Oktober 2004)

ich geb dir auch voll und ganz recht... Aber eins ist auch sicher : Half-Life 2 wird ein hammer Solo spiel!

PS: Finde die Antworten von Half-Life vernatikern, die keine Kritik am Spiel vertragen können einfach nur lächerlich... Das Spiel wird USK 18... also dürfen die das sowieso nicht spielen...


----------



## ThePerfection (27. Oktober 2004)

@deus_ex_mk
Super mit deinen 90%...dann soltest du wenigstens angeben wieviel du Games wie Doom3 oder FarCry im Vergelich dazugeben würdest.
Wenn du die 96% auf 90% abwertest...würde es ja genauso gut sein wie Doom3 von der PCG wertung her..und das wäre lächerlich...
aber wegen dem MP..ich bekomme wenigstens fürs gleiche Geld en sehr gutes CS (vll moentan noch nicht perfekt), was man sicherlich auch als Einzelspiel verkaufen könnte. Der Doom-MP is doch nicht mehr als en schnell gebasteler Mod...

@Syntech und zu den PCG-Kritikern ala Ich kündige mein ABO^^...kann die PCG doch en scheiss interessieren, wenn se deine/eure 55€ fürs nächste ABO verliert aber mit dieser ausgabe am kiosk 20.000 Exemplare mehr verkauft und neue Stammkunden gewinnt, egal ob Kiosk, Abo oder Web-Präsenz.
Die GS würds genauso machen, hat genauso exclusiv-tests herangeschafft...aber diesmal PECH, aber sie wird bestimmt nicht in der heutigen Ausgabe schreiben, tut uns leid..wir sind looser und konnten uns nicht gegen die PCG behaupten, sondern man schweigt es tot oder holt ne ausrede her wie Keine Vorabtests, denn wir verkaufen uns so gut, dass wir das locker einstecken können. Und wenn jetzt einer meint, die GS wäre aber viel kritischer gewesen, die hätte 'nur' 90% vergeben, solte mal daran denken, dass solch eine hohe Wertung wie 96% doch viel besser Ausgaben verkaufen lässt. Viele fragen sich doch eher am Kiosk oder sonstwo..wie so ne exorbitante Note zustande kommt..bei 85%..jo heutige durchschnittsware...zieh ich mie vll die tage mal in emule und teste es...auf unbeschränkte zeit^^.

So das wars erstmal...und jetzt macht mich fertig! marsch, marsch!


----------



## syntech (27. Oktober 2004)

ThePerfection am 27.10.2004 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> @Syntech und zu den PCG-Kritikern ala Ich kündige mein ABO^^...kann die PCG doch en scheiss interessieren, wenn se deine/eure 55€ fürs nächste ABO verliert aber mit dieser ausgabe am kiosk 20.000 Exemplare mehr verkauft und neue Stammkunden gewinnt, egal ob Kiosk, Abo oder Web-Präsenz



Denkst du mir ist nicht klar dass die PCG das keinen Deut juckt ob die einen Abnonnenten mehr oder wengier haben? Beleidige bitte nicht meine Ingelligenz. Mir gehts einzig und allein darum, WEM ICH MEIN Geld in den Rachen schiebe, nicht dass ich der PCG eins auswische (die vertun es sich mit den Lesern eh von allein, da muss ich nicht nachhelfen).


----------



## FoLa (27. Oktober 2004)

Zu Half Life 2 geb ich erst ne persönliche Wertung, wenn ich das Spiel durchgespielt hab!
Farcry bekommt von mir 92%
Doom III 87% wegen nicht gerade kluger KI und grafik find ich das Spiel auch schlechter als bei fc(sry, aber fc hat einfach geniale außenlevel)
Natürlich hat doom III die Horrorelemente wie noch nie zuvor!das ist der große pluspunkt und mir hat das spiel auch spaß gemacht, aber trotzdem punktabzüge wegen manchen längen zum beispiel auch!
Ich möchte HL2 mit diesen beiden Spielen vergleichen (man hätte auch splinter cell, max payne, ut und so dazunehmen können, aber derzeit sind diese Spiele im Vergleich)
Und um Farcry zu schlagen gehört einiges dazu!
Ich bin optimistisch, ich werd mir das Spiel sicher kaufen, weil es vielversprechend ausschaut!
Aber meiner Meinung fand ich es sehr kindisch von pcg zu sagen: 
Hehe, wir sind das erste deutsche Magazin, das Half life 2 getestet hat! TOLL!
Mich interessiert es ein scheißdreck, wer es als erster testet, ich will nur ne kaufempfehlung und nen objektiven Beitrag und den kann man sicher net bei nem Vororttest bei den PR-Managern gewinnen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2004)

deus_ex_mk am 27.10.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Multiplayer != >90%


Da MP und SP Wertung getrennt sind kann man so nicht argumentieren, zumindest bei der PCG. Beim "persönlichen" Eindruck ist es natürlich etwas anders.



> Internetverbindung notwending != >90%


Ist sicherlich nicht schön.l Aber gehören solche Sachen in die Wertung, oder nicht viel mehr - wie z.B. auch Infos über Probleme mit Kopierschutzsystemen - in einen entsprechenden Info /Warn-Kasten?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2004)

badboy_olli am 27.10.2004 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> falls es jemanden interessiert und es noch nicht gepostet wurde:
> 
> Laut der Gamestar, wurden Sie auch eingeladen, nur da sie ja keine vororttests mehr machen gibts kein test.
> Da frag ich mich dann wurde wohl doch nicht ein Verlagshaus pro Land angesprochen?!
> Oder IDG wurde vor der Computec angelabert, was mich allerdings wundert, da es ja von computec 3 zeitschriften SFT, PCG, PCA)  gibt wo es den test drin gibt, daher eigentlicj mehr leser ansprechen sollte...



Also das nur Computec eingeladen wurde glaube ich nicht. Würde es eher damit vergleichen, wo PCG im IMO April etwa das "Special" im Heft hatte, was man auch nur unter Aufsicht bei Valve machen durfte und da hatte die GS auch nix im Heft groß gebracht, obwohl sie auch da waren bzw. die Möglichkeit dazu hatten.


----------



## syntech (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn die Ansichten der Leute bez. Steam/internet eh schon so krass auseinand gehen, sollte es der PCG, wo sie doch so objektiv und Kundenorientiert sind, doch eine entsprechende Bemerkung Wert sein. Da das offenbar nicht gemacht wurde, kann sich jeder selbst einen Reim ueber den Grad der "Objektivitaet" machen.

Und Steam ist nicht erst seit einer Woche ein Thema. Aber da muss die PCG halt mal ueber den Redaktionsraum-Tellerrand hinaus blicken und in den entsprechenden Spiele-Foren UND Newsgroups mitlesen (dann wuessten sie was den Spielern tatsaechlich/auch Wichtig ist). *nur mal so als Tipp*


----------



## quintus2 (27. Oktober 2004)

syntech am 27.10.2004 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, wenn die Ansichten der Leute bez. Steam/internet eh schon so krass auseinand gehen, sollte es der PCG, wo sie doch so objektiv und Kundenorientiert sind, doch eine entsprechende Bemerkung Wert sein. Da das offenbar nicht gemacht wurde, kann sich jeder selbst einen Reim ueber den Grad der "Objektivitaet" machen.
> 
> Und Steam ist nicht erst seit einer Woche ein Thema. Aber da muss die PCG halt mal ueber den Redaktionsraum-Tellerrand hinaus blicken und in den entsprechenden Spiele-Foren UND Newsgroups mitlesen (dann wuessten sie was den Spielern tatsaechlich/auch Wichtig ist). *nur mal so als Tipp*



Wer Steam hat und cs 1.6 spielt weiß, dass sich steam gegenüber vor 1 1/2 Jahren sehr verbessert hat und es kaum noch Probleme damit gibt.
Steam ist schon längst nichtmehr verbugt.[/quote]


----------



## deus_ex_mk (27. Oktober 2004)

ThePerfection am 27.10.2004 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> @deus_ex_mk
> Super mit deinen 90%...dann soltest du wenigstens angeben wieviel du Games wie Doom3 oder FarCry im Vergelich dazugeben würdest.
> Wenn du die 96% auf 90% abwertest...würde es ja genauso gut sein wie Doom3 von der PCG wertung her..und das wäre lächerlich...
> aber wegen dem MP..ich bekomme wenigstens fürs gleiche Geld en sehr gutes CS (vll moentan noch nicht perfekt), was man sicherlich auch als Einzelspiel verkaufen könnte. Der Doom-MP is doch nicht mehr als en schnell gebasteler Mod...



1. Du sagst MP von Doom3 ist ein schnell gebastelter Mod. Gleichzeitig sagst du das CS noch nicht perfekt ist. Wo ist da der Unterschied. Ich hab nen Linux Server für doom3 mit 10 Spielern laufen. Und der läuft echt stabil.
In Doom3 habe ich 4 Spiel Modi im MP, in HL2 eigentlich gar keien bzw. 1 (CS)

2. Wieso gleiches Geld. HL2 kostet bei MM 49.99 und Doom3 39.99. 

3. Von mir gibt es schon mal 5% Abzug wegen der Steam Regestrierung und der Voraussetzung eines Internetzuganges. Einfach nur lächerlich. 
Das muss ich Steam installieren extra für HL2? Nein Danke.

Die Redakteure haben das halt nicht so gesehen. Ich schon.


----------



## syntech (27. Oktober 2004)

quintus2 am 27.10.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Steam hat und cs 1.6 spielt weiß, dass sich steam gegenüber vor 1 1/2 Jahren sehr verbessert hat und es kaum noch Probleme damit gibt.
> Steam ist schon längst nichtmehr verbugt.


 [/quote]

Es geht nicht um die Bugs, sondern die Moeglichkeiten die Steam Valve ueber meine Daten/Rechner gibt. Und daran hat sich seit eh und jeh nichts geaendert.

Steam ist fuer Valve der sprichwoertliche  Fuss in der Tuer zu meinem PC. Und ich habe ein Problem damit, dass Valve, wann immer sie lustig sind, mein HL2 einfach so abdrehen koennen (wie z.B. die WON Server). Oder meine Daten, die sie nichts angehen. Oder keine Patches mehr von anderen Quellen d/l koennen (ich lege die alle gesondert auf meiner Plattte ab). Und jedesmal neu installieren alles wieder neu runterladen aus dem Netz (ich habe keine Flatrate). Oder in einem halben Jahr kostet jeder Patch ploetzlich was, wer nicht zahlt bekommt keinen, etc. etc. etc. Ne danke, darauf kann ich verzichten - auch wenn HL2 noch so gut sein sollte, Steam will ich nicht auf meinem Rechner haben. Zuviel Macht die ich Valve nicht geben will.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2004)

syntech am 27.10.2004 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, wenn die Ansichten der Leute bez. Steam/internet eh schon so krass auseinand gehen, sollte es der PCG, wo sie doch so objektiv und Kundenorientiert sind, doch eine entsprechende Bemerkung Wert sein. Da das offenbar nicht gemacht wurde, kann sich jeder selbst einen Reim ueber den Grad der "Objektivitaet" machen.
> 
> Und Steam ist nicht erst seit einer Woche ein Thema. Aber da muss die PCG halt mal ueber den Redaktionsraum-Tellerrand hinaus blicken und in den entsprechenden Spiele-Foren UND Newsgroups mitlesen (dann wuessten sie was den Spielern tatsaechlich/auch Wichtig ist). *nur mal so als Tipp*



Hast sicherlich Recht. Das ist ein Thema was durchaus auch beachtet werden sollte und dann nicht nur in einen kleinen Nebensatz irgendwo in den News im Heft. Aber gibt es das bei den Mags eigentlich noch, daß im Interesse des Kunden gehandelt wird?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2004)

syntech am 27.10.2004 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> quintus2 am 27.10.2004 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht um die Bugs, sondern die Moeglichkeiten die Steam Valve ueber meine Daten/Rechner gibt. Und daran hat sich seit eh und jeh nichts geaendert.

Steam ist fuer Valve der sprichwoertliche  Fuss in der Tuer zu meinem PC. Und ich habe ein Problem damit, dass Valve, wann immer sie lustig sind, mein HL2 einfach so abdrehen koennen (wie z.B. die WON Server). Oder meine Daten, die sie nichts angehen. Oder keine Patches mehr von anderen Quellen d/l koennen (ich lege die alle gesondert auf meiner Plattte ab). Und jedesmal neu installieren alles wieder neu runterladen aus dem Netz (ich habe keine Flatrate). Oder in einem halben Jahr kostet jeder Patch ploetzlich was, wer nicht zahlt bekommt keinen, etc. etc. etc. Ne danke, darauf kann ich verzichten - auch wenn HL2 noch so gut sein sollte, Steam will ich nicht auf meinem Rechner haben. Zuviel Macht die ich Valve nicht geben will. [/quote]

Du hast bei der Aufzählung sogar noch eine Sache vergessen. Wird sicherlich nicht alle interessieren, aber wie sieht es in X Jahren aus? Ja klar gibt es dann andere, modernere Games, etc. Aber alle Käufer von HL 2 haben z.Z. keinerlei Garantie, daß sie ihr Spiel auch in 2 oder mehr Jahren noch spielen können. Das ein Hersteller Konkurs anmeldet, aufgekauft wird, etc. ist ja nun nichts Besonderes. Hat schon viele getroffen und wird sicherlich weitergehen. Man muß sich ja nur mal ansehen, wie schwer es stellenweise ist einen alten Patch, Mod, etc. zu bekommen. Und ich zumindest lege auch 5 oder mehr Jahre später noch mal ein älteres Game rein und spiele es. Nur in der derzeitigen Form muß man ja damit rechnen, daß einem von dem ein oder den andern Tag diese Möglichkeit genommen wird.


----------



## Elzy (27. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2004 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> syntech am 27.10.2004 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast bei der Aufzählung sogar noch eine Sache vergessen. Wird sicherlich nicht alle interessieren, aber wie sieht es in X Jahren aus? Ja klar gibt es dann andere, modernere Games, etc. Aber alle Käufer von HL 2 haben z.Z. keinerlei Garantie, daß sie ihr Spiel auch in 2 oder mehr Jahren noch spielen können. Das ein Hersteller Konkurs anmeldet, aufgekauft wird, etc. ist ja nun nichts Besonderes. Hat schon viele getroffen und wird sicherlich weitergehen. Man muß sich ja nur mal ansehen, wie schwer es stellenweise ist einen alten Patch, Mod, etc. zu bekommen. Und ich zumindest lege auch 5 oder mehr Jahre später noch mal ein älteres Game rein und spiele es. Nur in der derzeitigen Form muß man ja damit rechnen, daß einem von dem ein oder den andern Tag diese Möglichkeit genommen wird. [/quote]

Zusätzlich sollte man sich mal vorstellen, was passiert, wenn andere Publisher hier nachziehen und jeder seine eigene Plattform durchsetzen möchte. Ich will ja hier keine orwellschen Zukunftsvisionen wie den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber habt ihr ernsthaft Lust darauf, euch überall einen Account anzulegen und Daten preiszugeben, von denen ihr nicht wisst, was mit ihnen geschieht? Ist Steam im Sinne des Kunden?

Aber ich find das gut, dass ich scheinbar hier ja nicht der einzige bin, der so denkt. Mittlerweile muss man sich ja als Raubkopierer und eMulenutzer schimpfen lassen, wenn man dieser Methode kritisch gegenüber steht und hinterfragt.


----------



## syntech (27. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2004 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast bei der Aufzählung sogar noch eine Sache vergessen. Wird sicherlich nicht alle interessieren, aber wie sieht es in X Jahren aus? Ja klar gibt es dann andere, modernere Games, etc. Aber alle Käufer von HL 2 haben z.Z. keinerlei Garantie, daß sie ihr Spiel auch in 2 oder mehr Jahren noch spielen können. Das ein Hersteller Konkurs anmeldet, aufgekauft wird, etc. ist ja nun nichts Besonderes. Hat schon viele getroffen und wird sicherlich weitergehen. Man muß sich ja nur mal ansehen, wie schwer es stellenweise ist einen alten Patch, Mod, etc. zu bekommen. Und ich zumindest lege auch 5 oder mehr Jahre später noch mal ein älteres Game rein und spiele es. Nur in der derzeitigen Form muß man ja damit rechnen, daß einem von dem ein oder den andern Tag diese Möglichkeit genommen wird.



Ne, hab ich nicht vergessen. Hab ich gemeint als ich schriebe, Valve kann (mit Absicht oder Unabsichtlich durch Konkurs, etc.) Steam jederzeit abdrehen so wie sie grad lustig sind und dann geht gar nix mehr.

Im uebrigen kann man sagen "This hits the Nali on the head" 

Und ja, ich spiel auch gerne wieder mal ziemlich alte Games. Jetzt gerade mal Deus Ex 1, Unreal, Alice, Wizrdry 8, System Shock 2 und Thief 2. Je nachdem wozu ich gerade Lust habe. Ab und zu ne Partie CS haett mir auch gefallen, geht aber nicht mehr.

Ein Punkt den ich aber noch gar nicht angesprochen habe, ist die Lizenz von Steam. Nachdem was ich von der englischen Lizenz gelesen habe, hat Valve alle Macht der Welt zu tun und lassen was sie wollen. Einzige Option fuer den Kunden: bei nichtgefallen von Steam- oder Lizenzaenderungen den Steam Account aufloesen (und damit alle Spiele unspielbar machen?!). Mich wuerde dabei der Aspekt auf DE/AT bezogen interessieren. Und inwieweit Valve das ueberhaupt juckt. (Ich denke Steam ist sowieso nur dazu da um Geld damit zu machen, also rechne ich damit, dass alles mal Geld kostet, vl auch Patches). Aber wegen einem 50,- EUR Game klagen? Oder den Account aufloesen und dann geht gar nix mehr (was an STeam haengt)? Alles sehr sehr undurchsichtig... 

Hierzu gibts interessante Infos: (auf englisch aus einer NG)


Attention: Valve Software

Several years ago I was a happy gamer and exploring Half-Life on a Pentium II 400 in a big full-tower server case, and I was simply amazed at the game. The graphics were incredible and exciting and the gameplay was fantastic; all of this by a little-known company.

Your development team is now known as a common name around the globe. The Half-Life mods have spawned hundreds of thousand of Counterstrike addicts along with Day of Defeat, and everyone is eagerly awaiting the release of Half-Life 2. Well: not quite everyone.

I am writing this because I feel that you have the right to know and understand why I plan on keeping my fifty dollars to myself rather than purchasing your game. My reasoning is quite simple really, and involves one word: Steam.

I have several reasons for disliking Steam enough to refuse to purchase another Valve/VUG title, please bear with me as I try to cover all of them in hopes that you will change how the system works.

1) When I purchased Half-Life in 1998, I agreed to the contract inside the box (EULA) and never agreed to a forced changing of that contract. When the WON system died and you forced Steam onto your user base, many do not realize that they were also forced to agree to Steams EULA in order to retain functionality of a game they had already purchased under a contract earlier. Now if I want to play Half-Life online, I am forced to agree to a contract (Steam) that I do not agree to. Your company has stolen functionality from a game that I have already paid for.

Section 2.A of the Steam EULA states that:

License Terms.
Steam and your Subscription(s) require the installation of the Steam client and the automatic download of software, other content and updates thereto onto your computer (“Steam Software”). You may not use Steam Software for any purpose other than the permitted access to Steam and your Subscriptions. You understand that Steam may automatically update, pre-load, create new versions or otherwise enhance the Steam Software and accordingly, the system requirements to use the Steam Software may change over time.

In essence you are stating that I agree to your downloading of material onto my PC that I have no control over. If I refuse this section of the EULA, I cannot play any of my Valve software online, despite having paid for it under a previous contract. I for one refuse to have any software on my machine auto-update or auto-download content without manually doing so myself because, quite simply, my PC is my property and nobody has a right to install things without my express permission and full control over such installations.

2) Section 3.F of the Steam EULA states:

F. Third Party Sites.
Steam may provide links to other third party sites. Some of these sites may charge separate fees, which are not included in any Subscription or other fees that you may pay to Valve. Steam may also provide access to third-party vendors, who provide content, goods and/or services on Steam or the Internet. Any separate charges or obligations you incur in your dealings with these third parties are your responsibility.

So here we have a clause stating that despite my original purchase being ad-free and not directing my computer to third-party sites that I do not initiate a connection to myself (as Half-Life did not include ads or web links, merely a master server list), that I will have ads and links directed to me which I have no interest in receiving.

3) One of my more favourite sections in the EULA (section  state:

VALVE DOES NOT GUARANTEE CONTINOUS, ERROR-FREE, VIRUS-FREE OR SECURE OPERATION AND ACCESS TO STEAM, THE STEAM SOFTWARE, YOUR ACCOUNT AND YOUR SUBSCRIPTIONS(S). YOU ASSUME THE ENTIRE RISK WITH RESPECT TO THE PERFORMANCE AND RESULTS OF THE STEAM SOFTWARE IN CONNECTION WITH YOUR HARDWARE.

This is an interesting statement when you combine it with item number one. It is stated that I agree and understand Steam will auto-update and auto-download content onto my PC, but in this disclaimer of liability you state that Steam is not guaranteed to be virus-free or secure. So Steam could conceivably auto-download virus and Trojan files if I agree to this EULA that you would attempt to claim no responsibility for. Or my other option is to refuse the Steam EULA and render portions of products I had already paid for, useless and void of functionality that I originally had without Steam. The rest of section 8 goes on to state that you are not responsible or liable for any damages if I am unable to access my account or subscriptions, but once again, those subscriptions are games I have already paid for and agreed to previous contracts not involving Steam.

4) Section 10 of the Steam EULA and Section 11 will be dealt individually despite their close relationship:

10. AMENDMENTS TO THIS AGREEMENT
Valve may amend this Agreement at any time in its sole discretion. As a Subscriber, you agree that Valve may amend the terms of this Agreement. If Valve amends the Agreement, such amendment shall be effective thirty (30) days after posting the new amended Agreement on Steam. You agree to review the Agreement periodically to become aware of such amendments. You can view the Agreement at any time at http://www.steampowered.com/. Your failure to cancel your Account thirty (30) days after an amended Agreement is posted on Steam will mean that you accept all such amendments. If you don’t agree to the amendments or to any of the terms in this Agreement, your only remedy is to cancel your Account or a particular Subscription.

This section states that Valve may change this agreement without my consent and I am forced to conform to the changes, or I must cancel my account and/or subscription. This is not how contract law works. A contract is only valid if there is a meeting of the minds on both sides. I refuse to agree to a contract that states the terms may be changed to anything the other party wants and my only remedy is to cancel, when canceling takes games I have paid for previously and renders them partially non-functional.

5) Section 11 of the EULA, subsections B through C:

…In the event that your Account or a particular Subscription is terminated or cancelled by Valve for a violation of this Agreement or improper or illegal activity, no refund, including any Subscription fees, will be granted.

C. Termination by Valve.
1. In the case of a recurring payment Subscription (e.g., a monthly subscription), in the event that Valve terminates or cancels your Account or a particular Subscription for convenience, Valve may, but is not obligated to, provide a prorated refund of any prepaid Subscription fees paid to Valve.

2. In the case of a one-time purchase of a product license (e.g., purchase of a single game) from Valve, Valve may choose to terminate or cancel your Subscription in its entirety or may terminate or cancel only a portion of the Subscription (e.g., access to the software via Steam) and Valve may, but is not obligated to, provide access (for a limited period of time) to the download of a stand-alone version of the software and content associated with such one-time purchase.

Item B states that no refunds will be given for cancellation due to a violation of this agreement (fine), illegal activity (fine), or improper activity (not fine). Improper activity as determined by whom?

Section C has two glaringly obvious issues, one in each of the subsections. In item 1, if a subscription or account is terminated “for convenience,” prepaid usage of that account or subscription is not a guaranteed refund for the time not used due to no fault of the user. How can you expect people to agree to a contract that says you can cancel their accounts and keep their money when they did not get what they paid for? The second issue with section C is in item number 2: my subscription or account can be terminated by Valve at any time, and I am not promised the ability to still own the game(s) I paid for?

That is called theft. Nobody in their right mind would give someone $50 for a game to download over the internet while signing away their rights to use, own, or operate that software without your permission and access to a proprietary system such as Steam. It is inconceivable that you would include this statement in your EULA and assume that you can get away with allowing the download of a retail game (which cannot be burned onto a CD as an image), and then decide that if you cancel their account, the customers $50 worth of downloaded content that is subsequently rendered useless is not valid for a hard-copy of the game that can be played without Steam.

I for one refuse to play any games, or use any software, that requires Steam. I re


----------



## Quintus (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn man mit dem Test gewartete hätte,dann hätten die den *richtigen* Half-Life² Bench machen können und auch mit verschiedenen Systen Konfigurationen testen können.
Und ne besseres Viedeo für die DVD wär auch drin gewesen,bis auf die Interviews war das echt  

Und allgemein wäre ohne HL2 und die drei Seiten Werbung von dieser STFMagazin ,oder wie das heisst, auch nicht  dicker als die letzten.


----------



## Manhatten (27. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2004 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast bei der Aufzählung sogar noch eine Sache vergessen. Wird sicherlich nicht alle interessieren, aber wie sieht es in X Jahren aus? Ja klar gibt es dann andere, modernere Games, etc. Aber alle Käufer von HL 2 haben z.Z. keinerlei Garantie, daß sie ihr Spiel auch in 2 oder mehr Jahren noch spielen können. Das ein Hersteller Konkurs anmeldet, aufgekauft wird, etc. ist ja nun nichts Besonderes. Hat schon viele getroffen und wird sicherlich weitergehen. Man muß sich ja nur mal ansehen, wie schwer es stellenweise ist einen alten Patch, Mod, etc. zu bekommen. Und ich zumindest lege auch 5 oder mehr Jahre später noch mal ein älteres Game rein und spiele es. Nur in der derzeitigen Form muß man ja damit rechnen, daß einem von dem ein oder den andern Tag diese Möglichkeit genommen wird.



Dazu habe ich jetzt doch noch mal eine Frage. So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, kaufe ich mir HL2 im Laden, installiere es, schalte es frei bei Steam und kann es danach offline spielen. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann kann ich doch auch Steam wieder deinstallieren oder nicht? Finde die Aktivierung zwar auch eine Frechheit, aber danach muss ich mich doch nicht wieder mit Steam abgeben. Bei den Leuten, die das Game über Steam beziehen ist das natürlich etwas anderes, aber letztendlich muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was er tut. Außerdem vermute ich mal, dass nach spätestens zwei Tagen ein Non-Aktivierungs-Patch im Net kursieren wird. Und wenn ich im Laden 50 Euro für das Spiel hingelegt habe, dann habe ich sicherlich auch keine Skrupel, diesen Patch zu benutzen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2004)

Manhatten am 27.10.2004 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu habe ich jetzt doch noch mal eine Frage. So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, kaufe ich mir HL2 im Laden, installiere es, schalte es frei bei Steam und kann es danach offline spielen. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann kann ich doch auch Steam wieder deinstallieren oder nicht?


So wurde es gesagt von Valve.



> Finde die Aktivierung zwar auch eine Frechheit, aber danach muss ich mich doch nicht wieder mit Steam abgeben.


Wenn du keine Neuinstallation machst und auch nicht im MP spielen willst dann nicht. Man muß aber noch abwarten wie es mit Mods aussehen wird. Gibt es die vielleicht auch nur über Steam?



> Bei den Leuten, die das Game über Steam beziehen ist das natürlich etwas anderes, aber letztendlich muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was er tut.


Das ist klar.



> Außerdem vermute ich mal, dass nach spätestens zwei Tagen ein Non-Aktivierungs-Patch im Net kursieren wird. Und wenn ich im Laden 50 Euro für das Spiel hingelegt habe, dann habe ich sicherlich auch keine Skrupel, diesen Patch zu benutzen!


Gebe dir zwar Recht, nur das kann es ja irgendwie auch nicht sein.


----------



## syntech (27. Oktober 2004)

Manhatten am 27.10.2004 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu habe ich jetzt doch noch mal eine Frage. So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, kaufe ich mir HL2 im Laden, installiere es, schalte es frei bei Steam und kann es danach offline spielen. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Dann kann ich doch auch Steam wieder deinstallieren oder nicht? Finde die Aktivierung zwar auch eine Frechheit, aber danach muss ich mich doch nicht wieder mit Steam abgeben. Bei den Leuten, die das Game über Steam beziehen ist das natürlich etwas anderes, aber letztendlich muss ja jeder selbst wissen, was er tut. Außerdem vermute ich mal, dass nach spätestens zwei Tagen ein Non-Aktivierungs-Patch im Net kursieren wird. Und wenn ich im Laden 50 Euro für das Spiel hingelegt habe, dann habe ich sicherlich auch keine Skrupel, diesen Patch zu benutzen!




Ich vermute, wenn du Steam deinstallierst, 
- wird HL2 nicht funktionieren (CS sowieso nicht) 
- und Patches wirds dann wohl auch nicht spielen, da die wohl nur per Stream vertrieben werden

Und wenn ich mir Die Sims 2 anschaue, da funktioniert wegen dem nocd Crack angeblich auch die Haelfte nicht. Also verlassen wuerde ich mich nicht darauf, dass das alles so einfach werden wird.

EDIT: Ich verwende ab und zu TROTZ Originale nocd Cracks, weil sonst z.B. mein originales Far Cry GAR NICHT funktionieren wuerde (Kapierschtuz sei dank!) Also bitte keine Meldungen von wegen Raubkopierer. Ich habe schon mehr Geld fuer Software ausgegeben in meinem Leben, als so manch einer hier (da geht sich sicher locker ein neues Moped aus - oder drei oder vier).


----------



## AndyK (27. Oktober 2004)

zum thema gamestar

naja, deren neue ideologie mal in ehren, aber vielleicht wurden sie gar nicht eingeladen und  geben das nur nicht gerne zu 
waren sie es nicht, die mit ID soft mächtig ärger hatten, als sie unerlaubterweise screens abphotographiert hatten und öffentlich gemacht haben, obwohl es nicht erlaubt war ?
hatte OD ihnen von da an nicht jeden support vorenthalten ?


----------



## davidian2000 (27. Oktober 2004)

AndyK am 27.10.2004 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, deren neue ideologie mal in ehren, aber vielleicht wurden sie gar nicht eingeladen und  geben das nur nicht gerne zu



so neu ist diese ideologie überhaupt nicht. wenn du regelmäßig die GS lesen würdes *ggg*, dann wären die entsprechenden hinweise auf diese vortest-verweigerung dir bereits früher aufgefallen.

ich find das übrigens voll okay.


----------



## Butterbemme (28. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2004 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast bei der Aufzählung sogar noch eine Sache vergessen. Wird sicherlich nicht alle interessieren, aber wie sieht es in X Jahren aus? Ja klar gibt es dann andere, modernere Games, etc. Aber alle Käufer von HL 2 haben z.Z. keinerlei Garantie, daß sie ihr Spiel auch in 2 oder mehr Jahren noch spielen können. Das ein Hersteller Konkurs anmeldet, aufgekauft wird, etc. ist ja nun nichts Besonderes. Hat schon viele getroffen und wird sicherlich weitergehen. Man muß sich ja nur mal ansehen, wie schwer es stellenweise ist einen alten Patch, Mod, etc. zu bekommen. Und ich zumindest lege auch 5 oder mehr Jahre später noch mal ein älteres Game rein und spiele es. Nur in der derzeitigen Form muß man ja damit rechnen, daß einem von dem ein oder den andern Tag diese Möglichkeit genommen wird.



Das Argument hab ich jetzt schon so oft gelesen.....
sag niemals nie, aber es ist doch mit annähernder Sicherheit davon auszugehen, dass valve bei seinem Ableben nicht einfach von der Bildfläche verschwindet und das wars.... die Rechte an Valves Spielen, was zufällig bisher das enorm erfolgreiche Half-Life(2) war, werden mit sicherheit von ner anderen Firma gekauft, die vergammeln schon nicht. Und ich bin mir sicher dass sich der Käufer um Steam kümmern wird oder Valve findet irgend eine andere Möglichkeit die Spiele verfügbar zu halten. Ich halte es für fast ausgeschlossen dass ein paar Millionen Half-Life 2 - Käufer in ein paar jahren ihr Spiel nicht mehr spielen können....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Oktober 2004)

Butterbemme am 28.10.2004 05:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument hab ich jetzt schon so oft gelesen.....
> sag niemals nie, aber es ist doch mit annähernder Sicherheit davon auszugehen, dass valve bei seinem Ableben nicht einfach von der Bildfläche verschwindet und das wars.... die Rechte an Valves Spielen, was zufällig bisher das enorm erfolgreiche Half-Life(2) war, werden mit sicherheit von ner anderen Firma gekauft, die vergammeln schon nicht. Und ich bin mir sicher dass sich der Käufer um Steam kümmern wird oder Valve findet irgend eine andere Möglichkeit die Spiele verfügbar zu halten. Ich halte es für fast ausgeschlossen dass ein paar Millionen Half-Life 2 - Käufer in ein paar jahren ihr Spiel nicht mehr spielen können....



Ich glaube kaum, daß du oder auch nur irgend jemand anders in die Zukunft schauen kann. Wie schnell sich die Dinge heutzutage ändern können, wie leicht z.B. ein EA etwas aufkauft, etc. ist ja nun sicherlich nicht neu. Schön wenn du es für ausgeschlossen hältst, ich aber nicht. Auch sollte man nie vergessen, daß die Hersteller die ganzen Games nicht nur einfach aus Spaß an der Sache machen, sondern da stehen wirtschaftliche Interessen hinter.
Patches gibt es oft kaum noch, MS nimmt ja auch Downloads zu Win95 vom Netz beispielsweise und wer weiß mit welchen Betriebssystemen man in 5 Jahren überhaupt noch HL 2 spielen kann. Mag sicherlich vielleicht stellenweise etwas arg übertrieben sein, nur man kann ja nicht wissen, wie es sein wird. Noch heute kann ich meine Games wie z.B. Prince of Persia aus dem Jahre 1990 spielen. Mal sehen, wie lange das mit HL 2 gehen wird.
UND außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um HL 2, sondern generell bei einer entsprechenden reinen onlinevermarktung darum, wie lange man die Games dann überhaupt nutzen kann. Wird ja vermutlich nicht so sein, daß andere Hersteller nicht auch versuchen etwas Ähnliches wie Steam zu entwicklen in den nächsten Jahren, etc.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Oktober 2004)

davidian2000 am 27.10.2004 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> AndyK am 27.10.2004 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann zwar sicherlich immer meckern, aber so schlecht finde ich es auch nicht, wenn da solche festen Richtlinien für einen Test gemacht wurden. Sehr schön auch, wenn sie dann nicht immer wieder Ausnahmen machen und das durchziehen.


----------



## Regengott01 (28. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 28.10.2004 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann zwar sicherlich immer meckern, aber so schlecht finde ich es auch nicht, wenn da solche festen Richtlinien für einen Test gemacht wurden. Sehr schön auch, wenn sie dann nicht immer wieder Ausnahmen machen und das durchziehen.



Ich seh's sehr differenziert. Einerseits kann ich das Argument der gamestar verstehen, unter "Laborbedingungen" testen zu wollen. Grundsätzlich find ich das gut und besser als sich an einen 3,2 GHZ Rechner mit 2GB Ram und Highend-Graka zu setzen, nur um es auf 1600 x 1200 spielen zu lassen. Soweit ok. 

Andererseits kann ich Spielehersteller verstehen, die saulange an einem Game gebastelt haben und nicht wollen, dass es "missbräuchlich" getestet wird - die gamestar hat in ihren heiligen Hallen in der Vergangenheit ganz schön viel Mist verzapft. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, dass sie den Test in der bestmöglichen Athmo wollen (funktionierender Rechner, notfalls Hilfe für Fragen, ansonsten Silence und viel Zeit). Einen Goldrohling von HL2 hätte ich ebenso NIEMALS vor Release rausgegeben, wo die anderen noch im Presswerk sind.  Das  kann ich auch verstehen. 

Das wichtigste aber: Ich glaube der ganestar nicht dass sie dankend abgeleht haben. Es hat nur ein deutsches Mag eine Einladung bekommen.  Das war offensichtlich nicht die Redaktion von gamestar.  Also glaube ich, dass sie jetzt mit  auf den Bashing-Train aufspringen - und uns belügen. Ich hab mir übrigens die Zeitschrift das erste Mal seit sehr langer Zeit nicht gekauft. Die Community hat ein Recht auf Tests - die schieben lieber Arroganz und soprechen sich auch noch selbst die Fähigkeit ab, auch außer Haus wahrheitsgemäß und weitgehend objektiv testen zu können.


----------



## Renner404 (28. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 28.10.2004 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.10.2004 08:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist alles schwachsinnig. Hättest du dir genug Zeit genommen ein wenig (nur ein klitzekleines wenig, fast schon eine Winzigkeit) dich zu informieren, dann wüsstest du, die GameStar macht schon seit Jahren keine Vor-Ort-Tests mehr. Sie hat also nicht damit erst vor 2 Wochen abgefangen, nur um dich belügen zu können. Factum ist: Sie hat sogar schon einige andere Einladungen ausgeschlagen. Außerdem ist aus Hause GS noch keine Spielefassung verschwunden, wo du das her hast ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## silencer1 (28. Oktober 2004)

Das was die GameStar macht, ist mir auch lieber. Die PC-Games lobt Half-Life 2 über alles, es gibt kein neues Videomaterial. Nur bla, bla, bla. Das warte ich lieber auf den GameStar test. Die PC-Games hat ja vor Ort nicht mal unter verschiedenen Hardwarebedingungen testen lassen, man hat sich lieber kaufen lassen!


----------



## circaboy (28. Oktober 2004)

An irgendwen der hier gesagt hat dass die Gamestar keine Vor Ort Tests mehr macht : die Gamestar hat erst ungefähr vor 3 Monaten antschieden dass man keine Vor Ort Tests machen wird, ohne Ausnahme. Ich sage nur UT04 .... War ein Vor Ort Test.


----------



## UUCrashOverwrite (28. Oktober 2004)

ich weiß net was ihr alle gegen 96% habt. wenn es ein spiel verdient, soll man es auch so bewerten. fertig aus. spielt erst mal selber, dann könnt ihr ruhig kritisieren.

zur gamestar gebe ich mal keinen kommentar ab... so eine zeitung würdige ich damit nicht.


----------



## silencer1 (28. Oktober 2004)

Nichts gegen 96%, Zelda hat schon mal 98% bekommen, aber diese übertriebene Schleimerei macht das ganze schon irgendwie unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Regengott01 (28. Oktober 2004)

Renner404 am 28.10.2004 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Regengott01 am 28.10.2004 09:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß garnicht, warum Du Dich so aufkekst? Ich habe NICHTS von dem was Du schreibst behauptet, kannst Du nicht lesen oder was?  Erstens habe ich gesagt, dass ich die labormäßigen Redaktionstests gut finde - ich weiß, dass die nicht erst seit gestern so testen, Du Brot. 

Zweitens - ich habe nur die Vermutung geäußert, dass sie bei der Aussage gelogen haben, sie hätten "dankend abgelehnt" weil ich glaube, dass sie überhaupt nicht gefragt wurden. 

Drittens habe ich nie behauptet, es sei mal eine Spielefassung im Hause GS verschwunden - sondern lediglich gesagt, dass ich verstehen kann, wenn man SO wertvolle Software vor Release generell nicht aus dem Hause gibt. Zu Dir fällt mir ja echt nix mehr ein.  Erst lesen lernen, dann dabei konzentrieren und dann denken. Vorher nicht posten!


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (28. Oktober 2004)

Juhu! Bald kommt Half-Life2!Oh,nein, ich brauch ne Internetverbindung! Aber 96%? Naja, wenn das Spiel nun so fehlerlos ist, sollte es auch eine bessere Bewertung kriegen... Schließlich schreiben die ja, dass das Spiel abwechselungsreich ist, die Grafik, die KI und die Physik sollen auch überragend sein... also warum nicht 100% oder 99%, ich glaube kaum dass in der nächsten Zeit ein besserer Ego-Shooter rauskommt...


----------



## vollpappe (28. Oktober 2004)

Dieses Spiel ist die Mutter aller Spiele !!
Das wird am ersten Tag weggehen wie heiße Semmel, da heißt es Schule schwänzen und ab in die City. Werde morgen um 7h schon vor dem Laden warten bis der endlich aufmacht. 

96 Prozent - mehr muss ich nicht sagen. Ich liebe das Leben !!


----------



## Renner404 (28. Oktober 2004)

vollpappe am 28.10.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Spiel ist die Mutter aller Spiele !!
> Das wird am ersten Tag weggehen wie heiße Semmel, da heißt es Schule schwänzen und ab in die City. Werde morgen um 7h schon vor dem Laden warten bis der endlich aufmacht.
> 
> 96 Prozent - mehr muss ich nicht sagen. Ich liebe das Leben !!



Erst mal kann das Spiel nicht die Mutter aller Spiele sein, da es nicht vor den anderen Spielen geschrieben wurde, es ist also bestenfalls ein Urenkel.
Und dann noch folgendes: Ich hoffe es war ein Scherz, als du sgtest, du würdest die Schule ausfallen lassen. Das ist unverantwortbar. Es ist immerhin nur ein Spiel.


----------



## silencer1 (28. Oktober 2004)

vollpappe am 28.10.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Spiel ist die Mutter aller Spiele !!
> Das wird am ersten Tag weggehen wie heiße Semmel, da heißt es Schule schwänzen und ab in die City. Werde morgen um 7h schon vor dem Laden warten bis der endlich aufmacht.
> 
> 96 Prozent - mehr muss ich nicht sagen. Ich liebe das Leben !!



Klar, Shooter sind ja wichtiger als Schule.


----------



## deus_ex_mk (28. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 28.10.2004 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu! Bald kommt Half-Life2!Oh,nein, ich brauch ne Internetverbindung! Aber 96%? Naja, wenn das Spiel nun so fehlerlos ist, sollte es auch eine bessere Bewertung kriegen... Schließlich schreiben die ja, dass das Spiel abwechselungsreich ist, die Grafik, die KI und die Physik sollen auch überragend sein... also warum nicht 100% oder 99%, ich glaube kaum dass in der nächsten Zeit ein besserer Ego-Shooter rauskommt...



Ganz Ruhig Kind.
Wenn ihr erst mal HL2 durch habt wird es endlich wieder ruhig um den Scheiss.


----------



## deus_ex_mk (28. Oktober 2004)

vollpappe am 28.10.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Spiel ist die Mutter aller Spiele !!
> Das wird am ersten Tag weggehen wie heiße Semmel, da heißt es Schule schwänzen und ab in die City. Werde morgen um 7h schon vor dem Laden warten bis der endlich aufmacht.
> 
> 96 Prozent - mehr muss ich nicht sagen. Ich liebe das Leben !!



Du hast wahrscheinlich schon öfter die Schule wegen einem Spiel geschwänzt so dumm wie du rüber kommst.   

Wenn alle HL2 Spieler so dumm sind wie du dann ist es kein Wunder das es 96% bekommen hat. Die können nämlich alle nicht zählen...


----------



## Stargazer (28. Oktober 2004)

deus_ex_mk am 28.10.2004 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> vollpappe am 28.10.2004 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Regengott01 (28. Oktober 2004)

Stargazer am 28.10.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> deus_ex_mk am 28.10.2004 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Anmacherei hier liest, kommt man zur Vermutung, dass sich die Menschheit irgendwann demnächst selbst ausrotten muss.  Anscheinend ist vielen sowohl der Sinn für Ironie als auch jeglicher Humor abhanden gekommen.  Man sollte die Rubrik von "Community" (Gemeinschaft) in etwas klingendes analog zu "Frustschieberhaufen" umbenennen, damit neue Mitglieder gleich wissen, was hier abgeht.


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (28. Oktober 2004)

Man kann es nie allen gerecht machen. Aber ich habe das Bedürfnis hier mal zu schreiben was ich an dem Half-Life²-Test nicht ganz gelungen gefunden habe:

Die ersten Spielminuten werden sehr genau beschrieben. Aber dann verliert sich dieser Detailreichtum plötzlich im Nichts und es werden "nur" vereinzelte Szenen beschrieben. Es ist sehr gut, wenn man nicht viel über so eine spannende Story, wie sie Half-Life² laut Test haben wird, verrät. Nur ich vermisse Gründe, warum dieses spiel jetzt soo genial ist. Es wird erzählt wie toll die Physik in den ersten Spielminuten ist (Spielplatz und die Schaukel) oder wie genial die Grafik in den ersten Minuten wirkt und wie schön die Figuren Animiert sind als man zum ERSTEN Mal Dr. Kleiner und sein Team trifft.
Doch spätere Szenen vermissen diesen Detailreichtum und wirken so erwähnt, als wären sie nur anhand von Videomaterial und Demolevels "getestet" worden. Es herrscht kein Zusammenhang mehr und komischerweise wird die Schlacht in City17 nur auf Bildern gezeigt  aber nicht gesagt wie es sich jetzt wirklich spielt wenn man selbst dabei ist. Sagen, dass diese Szene unglaublich sind, kann ich auch anhand des E3-Videos. Liest sich wie eine Preview - nur schon mit Wertung.

Wenn ich so ein angeblich geniales Spiel wie Half-Life² teste, dann möchte ich das doch dem Leser auch näher bringen WAS denn da so genial ist. Doch wird der spätere Verlauf nur noch lapidar abgehandelt. Die Motivationskurve ist stets konstant - nur wieso ? Ich als Leser muss mich nun auf Schlagworten wie "Physik", "Grafik", "bestes Spiel" verlassen und nicht auf einem Erfahrungsbericht der mir diese Stellen näher bringt.


----------



## deus_ex_mk (28. Oktober 2004)

> Wenn man die Anmacherei hier liest, kommt man zur Vermutung, dass sich die Menschheit irgendwann demnächst selbst ausrotten muss.



Diese Erkenntnis ist nicht neu. Das wird sie in der Zukunft eh irgendwann.


----------



## Renner404 (28. Oktober 2004)

deus_ex_mk am 28.10.2004 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn man die Anmacherei hier liest, kommt man zur Vermutung, dass sich die Menschheit irgendwann demnächst selbst ausrotten muss.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Erkenntnis ist nicht neu. Das wird sie in der Zukunft eh irgendwann.



Und sie schreiben immernoch    .
Ich finde Half Life 2 wär der "King of the Hill" wäre es nicht von Valve...


----------



## silencer1 (28. Oktober 2004)

Kennt noch jemand den Test zu Bladerunner? Da wurde auch maßlos übertrieben, von wegen super KI. Dabei war es nur ein stinknormales Adventure und kurz noch dazu.


----------



## Butterbemme (28. Oktober 2004)

Weiß jemand ob die deutsche version von HL2 wirklich NUR das deutsche Sprachpaket beinhalet? Auf DVD wär ja genug Platz. Oder kann ich vielleicht über Steam die englischen Dateien runterladen? Denn beim zweiten Durchspielen würde ich das Game schon ganz gern im Original genießen, Counter-Strike Source sowieso nur englisch bitte.


----------



## syntech (28. Oktober 2004)

JeanBaptisteBounford am 28.10.2004 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann es nie allen gerecht machen. Aber ich habe das Bedürfnis hier mal zu schreiben was ich an dem Half-Life²-Test nicht ganz gelungen gefunden habe:
> 
> Die ersten Spielminuten werden sehr genau beschrieben. Aber dann verliert sich dieser Detailreichtum plötzlich im Nichts und es werden "nur" vereinzelte Szenen beschrieben. Es ist sehr gut, wenn man nicht viel über so eine spannende Story, wie sie Half-Life² laut Test haben wird, verrät. Nur ich vermisse Gründe, warum dieses spiel jetzt soo genial ist. Es wird erzählt wie toll die Physik in den ersten Spielminuten ist (Spielplatz und die Schaukel) oder wie genial die Grafik in den ersten Minuten wirkt und wie schön die Figuren Animiert sind als man zum ERSTEN Mal Dr. Kleiner und sein Team trifft.
> Doch spätere Szenen vermissen diesen Detailreichtum und wirken so erwähnt, als wären sie nur anhand von Videomaterial und Demolevels "getestet" worden. Es herrscht kein Zusammenhang mehr und komischerweise wird die Schlacht in City17 nur auf Bildern gezeigt  aber nicht gesagt wie es sich jetzt wirklich spielt wenn man selbst dabei ist. Sagen, dass diese Szene unglaublich sind, kann ich auch anhand des E3-Videos. Liest sich wie eine Preview - nur schon mit Wertung.
> ...



Good points, Mate. Aber offenbar haben deine Fragen niemanden zu interessieren (sonst haette man sie ja beantwortet). Stattdessen friss lieber was dir vorgesetzt wird und geh ja am 16. November Half-Life 2 kaufen, marsch, marsch!

Genau so hoert sich diese Preview an.

Tja, never trust the hype. 

Und die PCG verfaellt wie schon bei Black & White in stereotypes Hypen bis zum geht-nicht-mehr. Ganz schlechter Plan.


----------



## silencer1 (28. Oktober 2004)

Don't believe the hype!


----------



## deus_ex_mk (28. Oktober 2004)

syntech am 28.10.2004 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> JeanBaptisteBounford am 28.10.2004 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich geb auch absolut recht. Mehr als kaufen, kaufen, kaufen, steht da im Test nicht drin.
Die PC-Games hat schon Viele Spiele gehypte, mit fetten Wertungen beschenkt und ein halbes jahr nach Release geschrieben, das das Spiel die hohen Erwartungen "damals" nicht erfüllen konnte und weist dann die Fehler auf.
Ich setzt schon lange nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Tests aus Zeitschriften. Denn heute kann man den Medien, egal in welcher Form, einfach nicht mehr blind vertrauen. 
Oder wollte ihr Britney Spears hören nur weil auf VIVA ständig von ihr berichtet wird.
Die PCGames ist schon lange dabei die BILD-Zeitung der Computerspiel Zeitschriften zu werden.
Allein schon die Ausagen auf der Titel Seite. Einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (28. Oktober 2004)

deus_ex_mk am 28.10.2004 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> syntech am 28.10.2004 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe kein Problem damit das man sagt wenn ein Spiel gut ist. Und bei so einem 96 % Spiel kann man das auch öfters im Test sagen. Aber mir fehlen im Test BEISPIELE die diese Genialität hinterlegen. Darum geht es.


----------



## silencer1 (28. Oktober 2004)

Keine Zeitschrift hypet so wie die PC-Games. Hauptsache man hat als erste Zeitschrift den Test, lästert über die Konkurrenz und erscheint immer früher als die Konkurrenz. Am lächerlichsten waren ja vor einem Jahr die Begründung eine Woche früher zu erscheinen "zum wohle der Leser". Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie nervt es mich Monat für Monat mehr.


----------



## Dragonhunter_03 (28. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ihr euch immer mehr über die PC Games aufregt, solltet ihr mal eins bedenken: 
Niemand zwingt euch, sie zu kaufen.
Schon irgendwie leicht schizophren einerseits über die Zeitschrift abzulästern (dazu noch auf ihrer Homepage), sie andererseits aber Monat für Monat zu kaufen...nich böse gemeint, is mir nur aufgefallen. Hab nix dagegen, seine Meinung zu äußern, nur man kann es auch übertreiben.

Genauso solltet ihr bedenken, dass der Hype eher von Valve ausging, die meisten Zeitschriften nur mitgezogen haben. 
Noch hat das Game wohl keiner von uns gespielt, wer weiß also ob die 96% gerechtfertigt sind oder nich? Wohl niemand von uns.
Trotzdem zicken sich hier einige gegenseitig an, als wüssten sie es besser.

Schon komisch was so ein Spiel alles anrichten kann


----------



## Butterbemme (28. Oktober 2004)

An meine Vorredner: 
Was hackt ihr denn so auf der PCG rum, kann eure Standpunkte nicht ganz verstehen. Ob der Vor-Ort-Test nun objektiv / kritisch genug war oder nicht, es ist DAS Spiel des Jahres, zumindest was das Interesse der Spielergemeinde betrifft. Und nur weil PCG die Möglichkeit hat, das Spiel als fast einzige deutsche Redaktion zu testen und diese Wahnsinnsgelegenheit wahrnimmt, hypen sie gnadenlos? Es mag sein dass die PCG einige Games etwas zu hoch bewertet hat (FarCry, Doom3, Unreal2). Es sind definitiv alles Top-Games, ob nun 91% oder 89% gerechtfertigt sind, ist einfach mal Geschmackssache, darüber kann man nicht streiten. Ich finde die PCG kritisch genug, Spielegurken bekommen ihre verdiente schlechte Wertung.
Vor allem weiß ich nicht welche Beispiele für die Genialität des Spieles noch gesucht werden, die 16 Seiten sind doch voll mit Beispielen. Es steht eben nicht nur da "Physik und Atmosphäre sind toll" sondern es werden ettliche Szenen beschrieben was man so mit der Physik anstellen kann und warum man sofort ins Spiel gesaugt wird atmo-technisch. Und WARUM lese ich hier ständig "die PCG ist nicht kritisch, die sagen ja nur dass das Spiel toll ist, wo ist die kritik"?? Meine Fresse, ihr habt das Game nicht gespielt, fast alle weltweit bekannten Tests liegen bei irgendwo 95%. Haltet ihr es für so unmöglich dass es einfach mal nichts zu meckern gibt? Übrigens sind einige kleinere Mini-Mankos im Test drin, einfach mal lesen.



> Die ersten Spielminuten werden sehr genau beschrieben. Aber dann verliert sich dieser Detailreichtum plötzlich im Nichts und es werden "nur" vereinzelte Szenen beschrieben. Es ist sehr gut, wenn man nicht viel über so eine spannende Story, wie sie Half-Life² laut Test haben wird, verrät. Nur ich vermisse Gründe, warum dieses spiel jetzt soo genial ist. Es wird erzählt wie toll die Physik in den ersten Spielminuten ist (Spielplatz und die Schaukel) oder wie genial die Grafik in den ersten Minuten wirkt und wie schön die Figuren Animiert sind als man zum ERSTEN Mal Dr. Kleiner und sein Team trifft.
> Doch spätere Szenen vermissen diesen Detailreichtum und wirken so erwähnt, als wären sie nur anhand von Videomaterial und Demolevels "getestet" worden.



Hää? Ist das der erste Spieletest den du liest? Es ist eine BEWERTUNG des Spieles, kein Roman der dir erzählt was in den 20 Spielstunden passiert. Es ist absolut gebräuchlicher Schreibstil, zuerst einen Einstieg in die Atmosphäre des Spiels zu finden indem man detailliert beschreibt, und dann noch einige Highlights zu nennen. Möchtest du einen 40-Seiten-test der dir jede Szene so genau beschreibt wie den Anfang? Da brauchst du das Spiel auch nichtmehr zocken weil du alles kennst


----------



## syntech (28. Oktober 2004)

Dragonhunter_03 am 28.10.2004 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso solltet ihr bedenken, dass der Hype eher von Valve ausging, die meisten Zeitschriften nur mitgezogen haben.



Und Valve hat die PC Games konkret wie gezwungen auf den Hype-Zug aufzuspringen?



			
				Dragonhunter_03 am 28.10.2004 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch hat das Game wohl keiner von uns gespielt, wer weiß also ob die 96% gerechtfertigt sind oder nich? Wohl niemand von uns.
> Trotzdem zicken sich hier einige gegenseitig an, als wüssten sie es besser.
> 
> Schon komisch was so ein Spiel alles anrichten kann



Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass der Artikel deswegen als Hype kritisiert wird, weil auf essentielle Fragen nicht eingegangen wird, die fuer Spieler aber sehr wohl interessant sind! Vielleicht bist du ja ein Mensch der alles unreflektiert schluckt was ihm vorgesetzt wird, aber es gibt auch Leute die wollen wissen, was unter dieser auf hochglanz polierten Oberflaeche ist.

Das Spiel soll das Beste sein wo gibbet. Schoen. Aber WARUM wird uns nicht gesagt. Darum -> Hype. Heisse Luft um nichts. Kein Inhalt, keine Substanz. Dir mag das egal sein, mir (und anderen) nicht.


----------



## Regengott01 (28. Oktober 2004)

syntech am 28.10.2004 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dragonhunter_03 am 28.10.2004 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Mann...Die pcgames hat IN MEINEN AUGEN schon viel zu viel verraten - die ganzen Story-Spoilers hätten nicht sein müssen. Ergo: Für mich zuviel, für andere zu wenig. Einen Hype identifiziert man, sobald viele Leute über etwas reden und die Medien voll drauf einsteigen. Das passiert bei JEDEM guten Spiel wieder und das seit Ewigkeiten. Diejenigen, die denken, nur um dieses Game würde ein "Hype" gemacht, haben wahrscheinlich bei vergangenen noch in den Windeln gelegen.  Was'n mit Halo2? Da bretzeln die Medien uns in den nächsten Wochen sogar mit Fernsehwewrbung zu - aber warum aufregen? Niemand wird zum hinschauen gezwungen, alle die's interessiert lechzen nach jeder neuen Info und wenn es nur ein stupider Spot ist. 

Was ist daran neu? Warum nicht einfach warten, spielen oder sein lassen und wenns nicht interessiert die Fresse halten?


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (28. Oktober 2004)

Butterbemme am 28.10.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> An meine Vorredner:
> Was hackt ihr denn so auf der PCG rum, kann eure Standpunkte nicht ganz verstehen. Ob der Vor-Ort-Test nun objektiv / kritisch genug war oder nicht, es ist DAS Spiel des Jahres, zumindest was das Interesse der Spielergemeinde betrifft. Und nur weil PCG die Möglichkeit hat, das Spiel als fast einzige deutsche Redaktion zu testen und diese Wahnsinnsgelegenheit wahrnimmt, hypen sie gnadenlos? Es mag sein dass die PCG einige Games etwas zu hoch bewertet hat (FarCry, Doom3, Unreal2). Es sind definitiv alles Top-Games, ob nun 91% oder 89% gerechtfertigt sind, ist einfach mal Geschmackssache, darüber kann man nicht streiten. Ich finde die PCG kritisch genug, Spielegurken bekommen ihre verdiente schlechte Wertung.
> Vor allem weiß ich nicht welche Beispiele für die Genialität des Spieles noch gesucht werden, die 16 Seiten sind doch voll mit Beispielen. Es steht eben nicht nur da "Physik und Atmosphäre sind toll" sondern es werden ettliche Szenen beschrieben was man so mit der Physik anstellen kann und warum man sofort ins Spiel gesaugt wird atmo-technisch. Und WARUM lese ich hier ständig "die PCG ist nicht kritisch, die sagen ja nur dass das Spiel toll ist, wo ist die kritik"?? Meine Fresse, ihr habt das Game nicht gespielt, fast alle weltweit bekannten Tests liegen bei irgendwo 95%. Haltet ihr es für so unmöglich dass es einfach mal nichts zu meckern gibt? Übrigens sind einige kleinere Mini-Mankos im Test drin, einfach mal lesen.
> 
> ...



Es wird in diesem Test in regelmäßigen Abständen eingestreut wie Genial dieses Spiel doch ist, was für eine geniale Story, was für wundervolle Missionen, wie glaubwürdig doch die Charaktere wirken u.s.w. 
Doch leider werden nur die ersten 10 Minuten von Half-Life² dazu benutzt, um diese "Lobespunkte" zu demostrieren. Der Rest sind alles beschriebene Szenen die man schon von Videos kennt. Wenn das Spiel ~20 Stunden hat, kann man doch auch ein bisschen mehr schreiben als über die ersten Minuten, oder ?
Außerdem hätte mich interessiert WIE sich diese Mission mit den Striders und den KI-Leuten spielt. Aber stattdessen gibt es nur ein Bild der Szenemit der Unterschrift "...Wegfindung ist vorbildlich".


----------



## gideon (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,

fand den test ja ganz nett. Aber irgendwie blieb bei allem übermut ein detail aussen vor: Wie ist denn die deutsche synchro gelungen?!? Kein wort über die leistung der sprecher etc... Oder habe ich das vor lauter vorfreude überlesen?!?

MfG

Gideon


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (28. Oktober 2004)

gideon am 28.10.2004 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> fand den test ja ganz nett. Aber irgendwie blieb bei allem übermut ein detail aussen vor: Wie ist denn die deutsche synchro gelungen?!? Kein wort über die leistung der sprecher etc... Oder habe ich das vor lauter vorfreude überlesen?!?
> 
> ...



Über die ist auch noch nicht viel bekannt.  Sie haben die Originalversion gespielt. Sprich: englische Sprachausgabe.
Wenn du das Video, auf Heft-CD, anschaust kannst du aber am Ende die ersten Sätze hören. Ich finde das sie nicht sehr gelungen ist. Jedenfalls lässt das Gezeigte vorrübergehend diesen Schluss zu.


----------



## Stryfe (28. Oktober 2004)

JeanBaptisteBounford am 28.10.2004 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe kein Problem damit das man sagt wenn ein Spiel gut ist. Und bei so einem 96 % Spiel kann man das auch öfters im Test sagen. Aber mir fehlen im Test BEISPIELE die diese Genialität hinterlegen. Darum geht es.



Aber steht doch eindeutig da, in Thomas Weiss' Meinungskasten zum Beispiel:

_"Einmal stelle ich Geschuetztuerme strategisch geschickt an Knotenpunkte..." _

Sowas hat es doch noch nie gegeben. Oder das hier:

_"..., oder duese mit dem Buggy uebers Gelaende..."_

Fahrzeuge sind doch mal eine richtige Innovation in einem Egoshooter. Und natuerlich:

_"...ein anders Mal balanciere ich in der Wueste ueber alte Bretter, um hungrigen Insekten zu entgehen."_

Obwohl, das hatten wir ja glaube ich schon mal... Oder, halt, ich glaube bislang sind wir nur ueber Stege in luftiger Hoehe balanciert um nicht runterzufallen. Das ist natuerlich etwas ganz anderes.

Mal abgesehen davon: In dem Test wurde ja wohl eindeutig aufgezeigt, wie endlos geil die Gravity-Gun ist. Praktisch eine ganze Textseite hat man dafuer aufgewendet. Und das halbe Schlusswort noch dazu.

Also wenn dir das alles nicht Beweis genug ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht...

njStryfe


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (28. Oktober 2004)

Stryfe am 28.10.2004 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> JeanBaptisteBounford am 28.10.2004 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingston (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab den Test auch durchgelesen. Aber ich finde kein einziges Wort zum Sound bzw zur Musik. 
Welche Art von Musik gibt es? Synthi Klänge? Orchestralische Meisterwerke oder was? Unterstützt es Dolby Surround ? Wie klingen die Effekte? 
Für mich ist neben Grafik und Gameplay auch ein guter Soundtrack das a und o in einem Game. 
Aber davon war nix zu lesen. Oder hab ich was übersehen? 
Ich hab da mal ein Bink Video geladen, das mit dem Kran glaub ich. Und die Musik im Hintergrund hat mich nicht gerade vom Hocker gerissen.

mfg


----------



## Schleifer (29. Oktober 2004)

So, jetzt les ich noch die Gamesta*, die schreiben bestimmt wieder, daß sie sich auf so Vorabtests auf gaaaaaar keinen Fall einlassen und ja viiiiiieeeel objektiver das fertige Spiel testen, weil die mal wieder den kürzeren gezogen haben... lol
Die ewige gegenseitige Schlechtmacherei der beiden Magazine geht mir auf den Senkel, lesen tu ich sie beide... schön doof oder?

P.S.: Auch alle ausländischen Spielemagazine, die vorab testen durften, haben Hammerwertungen abgegeben, wurden die auch dazu gezwungen, oder ist das Spiel wirklich so gut?
Ich glaube schon und freu mich darauf, bau mir auch extra nen neuen Rechner dafür...


----------



## FoLa (29. Oktober 2004)

wie gesagt:
Vorabtests haben viele Nachteile und können nicht zu einer eindeutigen Wertung des Spieles führen!
Ich liste mal auf: 
-Redakteur steht ständig unter Beobachtung
- anwesende PR-Leute oder Entwickler versuchen, eventuell auftretende Fehler im SPiel wegzudiskutieren
- korrekte Technikchecks sind unmöglich
- Zeit zu knapp (may. 2 Tage) --> Spielerlebnis unnatürlich, da man sich durch das Spiel hetzt
-Anlockfaktor des SPiels kann nicht getestet werden (zieht mich das Spiel, wenn ich mal ne Pause gemacht hab)
- frage kann net beantwortet werden, ob man nach ner Pause storytechnisch wieder reinkommt
- es fährt nur ein redakteur zum vororttest --> keine Diskussion mit den anderen Redakteuen
- ein Vororttest muss nicht das originale Spiel widerspiegeln (Sachen werden kurz vor gold doch noch weggelassen)




--> Vororttests können keine objektive Wertungen abliefern!


----------



## El_Cativo (29. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt muss ich mal ein Wort für die PC-Games einlegen. So langsam finde ich es nämlich lächerlich wie hier krampfhaft nach Dingen gesucht wird, die im test nicht drinne stehen oder warumder Test nicht objektiv sein kann etc.
Erstens: SPieletests sind nie völlig objektiv, das ist absolut unmöglich und
zweitens: Es ist doch völlig egal ob die 96 % jetzt exakt gerechtfertigt sind oder ob es 5 % zuviel sind oder  zu wenig. Das worauf es ankommt ist doch, dass das Spiel bei bisher allen test mehr als nur überdurchschnittlich hohe Wertungen kassiert hat. Die Tendenz ist entscheidend. Es handelt sich offensichtlich um ein sehr gutes Spiel. Ob es jetzt 90 oder 95 % sind ist doch im Endeffekt wurscht.....

PS: ICh werde mir das Spiel dennoch nicht kaufen, die Gründe sind wohl bekannt


----------



## FoLa (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich will nur damit sagen, dass pcgames dem Kunden keine Kaufempfehlung gibt und das find ich schade! Sie denken nicht an ihre Leser sondern an den profit mit dem "tollen" ersten Test in D.


----------



## UUCrashOverwrite (29. Oktober 2004)

FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt:
> Vorabtests haben viele Nachteile und können nicht zu einer eindeutigen Wertung des Spieles führen!
> Ich liste mal auf:
> -Redakteur steht ständig unter Beobachtung
> ...



soviele falsche annahmen in einem text habe ich noch nicht gesehen und zudem merkt man, dass du weder den test gelesen hast, noch auch nur im geringsten das video auf der PCG DVD gesehen hast.

1) Redakteure waren nicht unter der Beobachtung
2) Keiner versuhte da auch nur das Spiel schön zu reden (weil eben die Redakteure alleine testeten)
3) Kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich nicht weiß auf was für Systemen getestet wurde
4) 2 Tage waren es nicht, sondern 1 Woche
5) Da Dirk Gooding da rumgetourt ist ohne Ende musste er wohl zwangsläufig Pausen einlegen und ist dennoch begeistert
6) sie antwort 5
7) 3 Redakteure waren da
 HL2 geht Gold, die PCG testet. Hallo! klingelts?




> Ich will nur damit sagen, dass pcgames dem Kunden keine Kaufempfehlung gibt und das find ich schade! Sie denken nicht an ihre Leser sondern an den profit mit dem "tollen" ersten Test in D.



Sagst du damit gerade, dass 96% für dich keine Kaufempfelung sind?


----------



## deus_ex_mk (29. Oktober 2004)

Schleifer am 29.10.2004 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ... freu mich darauf, bau mir auch extra nen neuen Rechner dafür...



Wie kann man nur so blöd sein...


----------



## Regengott01 (29. Oktober 2004)

Kann den Thread mal jemand closen? 
Diese Diskussion ist jawohl sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## silencer1 (29. Oktober 2004)

Regengott01 am 29.10.2004 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann den Thread mal jemand closen?
> Diese Diskussion ist jawohl sowas von lächerlich.



Stimmt, so lächerlich wie der Test.


----------



## syntech (29. Oktober 2004)

Nur mal so aus Interessen (gerichtet an alle HL2 Fans/Fanatiker/whatever):

Geht auch Steam (dazu gehoert vor allem auch die Lizenz und welche Macht man damit Valve eigentlich gibt - wurde ja schon zig mal ausfuehrlich behandelt) am Allerwertesten vorbei/interessiert euch nicht (Hauptsache HL2 spielen) oder  nehmt ihr die Konsequenzen wohlwollend in Kauf? 

Noch mehr wuerden mich Antworten von Leuten interessieren, die HL2 per Steam gekauft haben/kaufen werden.


----------



## Schisshase (29. Oktober 2004)

FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur damit sagen, dass pcgames dem Kunden keine Kaufempfehlung gibt und das find ich schade! Sie denken nicht an ihre Leser sondern an den profit mit dem "tollen" ersten Test in D.


Wer auf Shooter steht und HL mochte, für den ist die Wertung bereits die Kaufempfehlung.
Im übrigen bin ich auch dafür diesen Thread zu schließen. Das Kindergartenniveau ist mittlerweile unterschritten. 
Der nächste Beschwert sich dann noch, weil im Test Gordon Freemans Unterwäsche (Calvin Klein?) und seine Brille (Kassengestell oder Fielmann?) nicht berücksichtigt wurden. Und mit welchem Rasierer pflegt er seinen Bart? 
Alles Dinge, die unbedingt in die Wertung mit einfließen müssen.


----------



## silencer1 (29. Oktober 2004)

Schisshase am 29.10.2004 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte man bei einem "perfekten" Spiel eigentlich erwarten.


----------



## Stryfe (29. Oktober 2004)

Schleifer am 29.10.2004 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt les ich noch die Gamesta*, die schreiben bestimmt wieder, daß sie sich auf so Vorabtests auf gaaaaaar keinen Fall einlassen und ja viiiiiieeeel objektiver das fertige Spiel testen



Tjo, was sollen sie auch sonst schreiben?

_"Sorry Leute, wir waren halt nicht eingeladen."_

Waere zwar die Wahrheit, wuerde sie aber bestimmt 50.000 Leser kosten bei der 12jaehrigen Zielgruppe.

njStryfe

EDIT @ JeanBaptist: Was ist das eigentlich fuer ein Text in deiner Sig? Von einer deutschen Band?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2004)

UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da du wohl nicht dabeigewesen bist, wirst du es wohl kaum wissen können.  



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja? Du warst also auch hier dabei? Hast alle Gespräche mitbekommen? Und wunderst dich auch nicht wieso so manche Games im Laden Bugs /Schwächen haben, welche im Test verschwiegen wurden, weil der Hersteller angeblich versprochen hat diese zu beseitigen. Aber nein, Valve wäre da die Ausnahme und immer offen und ehrlich, genauso wie die Presse objektiv ist.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solltest mal den Artikel lesen.  Rechner waren gestellt und die Gardwareangaben für HL 2(!) basieren auf CS Source Werten.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 Woche wird im Video gesagt, aber irgendwo im Heft oder Forum hatte IMO Dirk was von drei Tagen geschrieben.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirk war ja auch nicht der Haupttester, sondern überwiegen für Sachen wie Interviews, Screenshots, etc. wie hier irgendwo im Forum zu lesen ist.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe auch hier meine Antwort  zu 5. 



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dennnoch sind 3 nicht gerade viel. Und je mehr Meinungen, desto besser.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist zwar richtig. Aber wenn man sich die letzten "Exklusivtests" wie z.B. Doom 3 anschaut, dann hat man doch irgendwie berechtigte Zweifel.



			
				FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> --> Vororttests können keine objektive Wertungen abliefern!


Sehe ich auch so.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> soviele falsche annahmen in einem text habe ich noch nicht gesehen und zudem merkt man, dass du weder den test gelesen hast, noch auch nur im geringsten das video auf der PCG DVD gesehen hast.


Du hast nur auch etwas vergessen. Du glaubst jede dagegen jede Aussage in einem Test, jedes Statement, etc. Wie stark Wertung, Text und Realität sich unterscheiden können sieht man doch immer wieder wunderbar an den schon viel zu oft gebrachten Beispielen von Black & White bis Doom 3.



			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei einem objektiven Test vielleicht, aber du willst doch nicht behaupten, daß du nur nach "Zahlen" bzw Wertungen gehst, dann müßte Unreal 2 mit 92% auch ein Bombastgame sein.


----------



## UUCrashOverwrite (29. Oktober 2004)

ich mochte unreal 2, ganz ehrlich.

wegen deinen ganzen vorurteilen gegenüber pc games  würde ich dir drinegenst raten das Magazin zu wechseln. Geh am besten zu Gamestar oder so, denn der PCG trauste ja so oder so nicht wenn die sagen, dass es eine woche war wo niemand das spiel schönredete.

ich denke, dass 3 Redakteure mehr als genug sind. wieviele willste denn noch was zu sagen lassen? die ganze redaktion sammt RR?


----------



## EZ-Roller (29. Oktober 2004)

syntech am 29.10.2004 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so aus Interessen (gerichtet an alle HL2 Fans/Fanatiker/whatever):
> 
> Geht auch Steam (dazu gehoert vor allem auch die Lizenz und welche Macht man damit Valve eigentlich gibt - wurde ja schon zig mal ausfuehrlich behandelt) am Allerwertesten vorbei/interessiert euch nicht (Hauptsache HL2 spielen) oder  nehmt ihr die Konsequenzen wohlwollend in Kauf?
> 
> Noch mehr wuerden mich Antworten von Leuten interessieren, die HL2 per Steam gekauft haben/kaufen werden.




Ich habe mir die normale EV bei Okaysoft bestellt - habe aber zuerst überlegt die Silver Edition über Steam zu beziehen. Steam geht mir grundsätzlich erstmal am Allerwertesten vorbei. Ich habe Counterstrike bis zur 1.0 gespielt, bin dann ausgestiegen und hatte folglich noch nie Kontakt mit Steam. Das Konzept ist mir etwas suspekt und ich würde, hätte ich die Wahl, lieber auf Steam verzichten (sowohl in Bezug auf die Aktivierung, als auch auf das online-spielen von CS-S). 

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass HL2 für mich persönlich der Shooter 2004 wird - vor FarCry, SW: Battlefront, Painkiller und naja Doom3. Sollte ich falsch liegen, wird mir das eine Lehre sein.

Nochmal zu Steam: Irgendwer hatte das in diesem, oder einem ähnlichen Thread schonmal gesagt - da ich gutes Geld für mein HL2 bezahle, habe ich auch keine Hemmungen etwaige No-Activation-Patches zu nutzen.

Gruss 

P.S.: schön locker bleiben - "Zocken" ist und bleibt nur ein Hobby, das im schlimmsten Fall die Gesundheit ruiniert und zu sozialer Vereinsamung führt.
Es ist keine Religion und bildet nur für die allerwenigsten von euch die Existenzgrundlage...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2004)

UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mochte unreal 2, ganz ehrlich.
> 
> wegen deinen ganzen vorurteilen gegenüber pc games  würde ich dir drinegenst raten das Magazin zu wechseln. Geh am besten zu Gamestar oder so, denn der PCG trauste ja so oder so nicht wenn die sagen, dass es eine woche war wo niemand das spiel schönredete.
> 
> ich denke, dass 3 Redakteure mehr als genug sind. wieviele willste denn noch was zu sagen lassen? die ganze redaktion sammt RR?



Ich denke auch das in diesem Fall 3 Redis genug waren, ob die Bedingungen nun genau so waren wie beschrieben kann wohl keiner aus dem Forum nachprüfen, aber unter dem Standpunkt der "Objektivität" wirkte zumindest der HL² Test auf mich deutlich glaubwürdiger als vergangene Hype-Tests, schon deshalb weil Herr Lenhardt in seinem Kommentar all jenes "entkräftet" was jeder HL²-Kritiker so befürchtet, 08/15-Shooter mit netter Optik. Bei Sätzen wie "Meine Erwartungshaltung wirkte unerreichbar hoch, doch das Endprodukt hat sie locker übertroffen" denke ich schon das die Review auf richtigen Fakten fußt und die Wertung zumindest zum größten Teil stimmen kann. Solche Sätze findet man sonst nämlich wirklich selten bei den Kommentaren. 

Ich denke also das man dem Test etwas mehr Vertrauen entgegenbringen sollte, ohne aber direkt blauäugig zu werden. Am 16. wissen wir alle mehr und können uns dann bei der PCG entschuldigen oder sie richtig fertig machen falls der Test doch nicht mehr war als blub   .

Regards, eX!


----------



## Thezz (30. Oktober 2004)

96 %  - also fast das perfekte spiel . . .   - schwachsinn, sowas gibts ned ! - vor allem bei einem vor ort test, dass ich nicht lache, die kurze zeit die da war so ein game zu testen und dann sofort so ne wertung    
ich hätte pc-games echt mehr zugetraut - klar is hl2 mit sicherheit ein meilenstein - aber 96%  für die testdauer is ein armutszeugniss !


----------



## newester (30. Oktober 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 29.10.2004 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihr habt recht, über die Testbedingungen und Bewertung von HL2 lässt sich streiten bzw. kann jetzt kein Aussenstehender wirklich beurteilen, ob es korrekt ist oder nicht. 

Eines muss ich über den HL2-Test aber dennoch loswerden. Ich haben selten, oder besser gesagt noch nie einen Test zu Gesicht bekommen, der auf so eine Art und Weise geschrieben wurde, das man sich ernsthaft fragen muss, was in den Köpfen der Redakteure während dessen vor sich ging. 

Auch wenn ich mich darüber amüsiert habe, finde ich es nicht weniger peinlich und ehrlich gesagt auch unangebracht, dass die PCG ihren HL2-Test mit immer wieder auftretenden lächerlich wirkenden Seitenhieben in Richtung anderer Entwicklerstudios und deren Spiele gespickt hat. 
Man könnte gerade meinen, dass die PCG selbst der Entwickler von HL2 wäre. Im PCG-Interview zeigt es sich aber, dass es sogar Gabe Newell selbst zu peinlich ist über beispielsweise "Konkurrent" Doom 3 herzuziehen.    

Kleine Kostprobe gefällig (Zitate PCG Half-Life 2 Test) :


- _"(...) Was nicht heißt, dass Speicherfrust  a la *Far Cry (dt.) *droht: (...)"  _

-->dieser "neutral" gehaltene Satz soll nochmal unterstreichen, dass man in HL2 jederzeit Spielstände speicher kann, wobei man bei jedem anderen Shooter wahrscheinlich niemals auf die Idee gekommen wäre das so auszudrücken   


- _"(...) Konkurrent *STALKER* wird das realitische Erscheinungsbild der osteuropäisch angehauchten City 17 zähneknirschend zur Kenntnis nehmen. (...)"_ 

--> diese Mutmaßung soll offensichtlich ausdrücken, dass die "umwerfende" Grafik von HL2 die von STALKER übertreffen wird. Wenn man möchte kann man noch hineininterpretieren, dass Valve fähiger ist den "Ostblock" darzustellen als... aber lassen wir das lieber. Fragt sich nur woher die PCG das weiß? Mag sogar sein, dass sich die Entwickler von STALKER darüber freuen, dass auch andere Entwickler osteuropäische Gegenden für ihre Spiele hernehmen. Ich kann Euch sagen, im Osten gibt es weitaus weniger Konkurrenzdenken als im Westen.  


- _"(...) Manche Levels lassen die von Doom 3 im Vergleich aussehen wie das Pac-Man-Labyrinth: (...)"_

--> naja, was gibt es da noch viel zu sagen? Immerhin hat es für den Pac-Man-Verschnitt noch zu einer Wertung von 90% im eigenen Magazin gereicht. Obwohl keiner hat ja je behauptet das Pac-Man ein schlechtes Spiel ist oder keinen Reiz besitz!   


Dieses Zitat kann ich mir ebenfalls genauso wenig verkneifen wie Thomas Weiss sich diese Aussage:

- _"(...) Ich kann schon das nervöse Schlucken von Raven Software, id-Software und Monolith hören, auf die ein Schatten namens *Half-Life 2* fällt."_

--> Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCG, ihr habt keines der Eurer Meinung nach relevanten Konkurrenz-Spiele vergessen, als da wären *FAR CRY, STALKER, DOOM 3, QUAKE 4* (Raven Software) und selbstverständlich *F.E.A.R. *(Monolith)! 
Allesammt scheinen ja durch HL2 in den Schatten gestellt zu sein, auch wenn die Hälfte noch nicht mal erschienen ist. Aber das ist ja HL2 auch noch nicht.   


BTW: Wenn man, wie durch die PCG im Nachhineien festegestellt wurde, bei Far Cry (dt.) ein bisschen viel im Urwald steht und mit Doom 3 der Alpha-Labs-Koller droht, hoffe ich, dass mit HL2 nicht der Script-Overkill kommt.   

PS: Der Test ist für vieles zu gebrauchen, nur leider ist er als objektive Kaufberatung oder Hilfe zur Meinungsbildung ungeeignet.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2004)

UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mochte unreal 2, ganz ehrlich.


Es war ja villeicht ganz nett für zwischendurch. Aber das sollen 92% sein?



> wegen deinen ganzen vorurteilen gegenüber pc games  würde ich dir drinegenst raten das Magazin zu wechseln. Geh am besten zu Gamestar oder so, denn der PCG trauste ja so oder so nicht


So viel nehmen sich die Mags nun leider auch nicht, daß es sich irgendwie auch nur lohnen würde. Jedes Mag hat sich da so seine Schnitzer erlaubt und will dann immer wieder mit Exklusiv-Berichten sich als so objektiv darstellen.



> wenn die sagen, dass es eine woche war wo niemand das spiel schönredete.





			
				Thomas_Weiss am 29.10.2004 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag standen uns zum Testen zur Verfügung.


Drei Tage.  Und wenn du mal etwas aufmerksamer die Tests mit dem fertigen Spiel vergleichen würdest, dann würdest du insbesondere bei den Hypes, Exklusiv, etc. Games feststellen, daß extrem oft kleine Schwächen einfach übersehen werden. Ab und zu kommt dann hinterher mal wieder was raus, wie "ja der Hersteller hatte versprochen das Problem X noch zu beheben bis zum Release".



> ich denke, dass 3 Redakteure mehr als genug sind. wieviele willste denn noch was zu sagen lassen? die ganze redaktion sammt RR?


Und würden zusätzliche Meinungen zum Spiel schaden? Wenn es mehr als drei Leute in einen kleinen Raum exklusiv testen würden?


----------



## kingston (30. Oktober 2004)

Also entweder sind einige zu dämlich zum lesen oder ich weiss nicht. Steht doch alles Schwarz auf Weiss im Test. 

" PC Games stimmte dem Angebot, HL2 direkt im Valve Gebäude zu testen, unter 3 Bedingungen zu.
Erstens: Wir spielen die Fertige Version.
Zweitens: Die Zeit reicht um HL2 mindestens einmal durchzuspielen.
Drittens: Wir sind beim Spielen unbeaufsichtigt.
Valve gab grünes Licht- und deshalb lesen sie auf den nächsten Seiten einen Spieletest, der ohne Entwicklereinfluss und Zeitdruck entstanden ist. "

Und die Hardware war ein Rechner mit 3.2 GHz, 2 GByte Ram und X800 XT
Gespielt wurde auf 1600x1200 Bildpunkten mit 6facher Kantenglättung und 8 fachem anisotropen Filter. Und das mit 60 FPS.

So, hoffe es hat jetzt auch der letzte Zweifler verstanden.

mfg


----------



## Stryfe (30. Oktober 2004)

kingston am 30.10.2004 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also entweder sind einige zu dämlich zum lesen oder ich weiss nicht. Steht doch alles Schwarz auf Weiss im Test.
> 
> " PC Games stimmte dem Angebot, HL2 direkt im Valve Gebäude zu testen, unter 3 Bedingungen zu.
> Erstens: Wir spielen die Fertige Version.
> ...



Glaubst Du immer alles, was Du liest?

_"USA - Vorgestern Abend um 18:52 Ortszeit hatte der Geschaeftsfuehrer des Softwareentwicklers Valve, Gabe Newell, einen schweren Autounfall. Im Verlauf der anschliessenden Notoperation unterliefen den Aerzten einige schwere Fehler. Newell, der mittlerweile ausser Lebensgefahr und wieder bei Bewusstsein ist, aeusserte sich hierzu wie folgt: "Ich finde meinen Arm dort hinten eigentlich ganz praktisch. Ausserdem passe ich jetzt wieder durch meine Wohnungstuer."_

Wie, das ist Schwachfug? Aber es steht doch da, schwarz auf... naja, hellgraublau.

njStryfe - "Zweifler"


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Oktober 2004)

Stryfe am 30.10.2004 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 30.10.2004 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aus einer Fliege wird hier gerade ein Gabe gemacht, IMO ist es ja nur ein Test zu einem Programm, einem banalen Programm. Hier kann man vielleicht mal den Leuten vertrauen (ihnen die Statements abkaufen) die den Test geschrieben haben. Schließlich geht es nicht  um eine Lebensversicherung, einen Mietvertrag oder ein Testament, es ist NUR ein Test der die wohl nebensächlichste aber unterhaltsamste Sache der Welt aufarbeitet: PC Spiele. Von daher sollte man nicht unbedingt so extrem die Redakteure als "Lügner im Auftrag des Satans" bezeichnen. Warum sollten die sich ausgerechnet beim HL² Test so einen Quark erlauben, beim wohl wichtigsten Event schlicht hin für ein Magazin?
Ist der Test wirklich nur Quark dann bekommt die PCG wohl bald die Rechnung dafür. Aber ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das man hier absichtlich irgendwas erzählt hat um die Kompetenz zu wahren.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HerrKarl (30. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwie ärgern mich 96% ziemlich (unter anderem aber auch das wertungsgeile Gehabe einiger User hier)
96% sind irgendwie so unrealistisch. Welches andere Spiel soll das bitte noch überbieten? Sowas nervt doch nur, und ich bin mir sicher es werden noch bessere Spiele kommen (S.T.A.L.K.E.R gefällt mir zB schonmal mehr wegen dem RealLifeSimulator und mehr als 20 Stunden Spielzeit, auch wenn ich beide Titel noch nicht gespielt habe)

Nehmen wir mal an Stalker kommt raus und bekommt 93%. Auf was dürfen wir Fans uns wieder freuen. Richtig! Auf diese bescheuerten blöden wertungsgeilen HL² Kiddies (Nur um es klarzustellen: Ich selbst werde mir HL² auch zulegen, und ich nehme an auch mir wird es sehr gefallen, ich rede hier nur von bestimmten Communityteilen) die dann wieder sagen: "Oh..."NUR" 93%" Und machen dann ein gutes Spiel wie Stalker zur Sau. (selbiges gilt auch für die wertung von HL² in anderen Magazinen, wo dann jenes Magazin durch den Dreck gezogen wird weil HL² dort "NUR" 93% bekommen hat)
Deswegen ärgern mich 96% und finde es irgendwie ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## Stryfe (30. Oktober 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 30.10.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus einer Fliege wird hier gerade ein Gabe gemacht, IMO ist es ja nur ein Test zu einem Programm, einem banalen Programm. Hier kann man vielleicht mal den Leuten vertrauen (ihnen die Statements abkaufen) die den Test geschrieben haben. Schließlich geht es nicht  um eine Lebensversicherung, einen Mietvertrag oder ein Testament, es ist NUR ein Test der die wohl nebensächlichste aber unterhaltsamste Sache der Welt aufarbeitet: PC Spiele. Von daher sollte man nicht unbedingt so extrem die Redakteure als "Lügner im Auftrag des Satans" bezeichnen. Warum sollten die sich ausgerechnet beim HL² Test so einen Quark erlauben, beim wohl wichtigsten Event schlicht hin für ein Magazin?
> Ist der Test wirklich nur Quark dann bekommt die PCG wohl bald die Rechnung dafür. Aber ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen das man hier absichtlich irgendwas erzählt hat um die Kompetenz zu wahren.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht "nur um ein Spiel". Es geht um einen ganzen Industriezweig, der sich sich zu einem grossen Teil dadurch seinen Profit sichert, dass neue Produkte von der Fachpresse gehypet und zelebriert werden. Und das in einem Masse (hab kein sz), dass eigentlich jedem vernuenftigen Menschen klar sein muesste, dass seine derart geschuerten Erwartungen nicht erfuellt werden koennen. Diese Art des Marketings ist ziemlich einzigartig, wohl auch wegen dem niedrigen Durchschnittsalter der Zielgruppe. Audi verkuendet ja auch nicht im Vorfeld einer neuen Produktionsreihe _"Mit 200 gegen die Wand - sicher!"_

Und das Problem ist, dass die PCG, oder die GS, oder Vivendi, oder EA... eben nicht "die Rechnung fuer ihren Quark" bekommen. Das Spielen hat frueher mehr Spass gemacht, als die meisten Leute sich noch selbst eine Meinung ueber die Spiele gebildet haben die sie spielen, und sich nicht derart von der Wertung zweier Hefte ihr Hobby haben beeinflussen lassen.

"Ey Mann, was spielschn da?"

"Silent Hill 3."

"Ey krass Alter, was geht mit dir, wieso spielschn son Scheiss?"

"Wieso Scheiss? Ich find's gut. Woher weisch denn, dass des 'n Scheiss isch?"

"Ey, des hat doch nur 60 Prozent in der Gamestar. Doom 3, des musch zoggn, des hat 90."

...

njStryfe


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (30. Oktober 2004)

HerrKarl am 30.10.2004 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ärgern mich 96% ziemlich (unter anderem aber auch das wertungsgeile Gehabe einiger User hier)
> 96% sind irgendwie so unrealistisch. Welches andere Spiel soll das bitte noch überbieten? Sowas nervt doch nur, und ich bin mir sicher es werden noch bessere Spiele kommen (S.T.A.L.K.E.R gefällt mir zB schonmal mehr wegen dem RealLifeSimulator und mehr als 20 Stunden Spielzeit, auch wenn ich beide Titel noch nicht gespielt habe)
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an Stalker kommt raus und bekommt 93%. Auf was dürfen wir Fans uns wieder freuen. Richtig! Auf diese bescheuerten blöden wertungsgeilen HL² Kiddies (Nur um es klarzustellen: Ich selbst werde mir HL² auch zulegen, und ich nehme an auch mir wird es sehr gefallen, ich rede hier nur von bestimmten Communityteilen) die dann wieder sagen: "Oh..."NUR" 93%" Und machen dann ein gutes Spiel wie Stalker zur Sau. (selbiges gilt auch für die wertung von HL² in anderen Magazinen, wo dann jenes Magazin durch den Dreck gezogen wird weil HL² dort "NUR" 93% bekommen hat)
> Deswegen ärgern mich 96% und finde es irgendwie ziemlich übertrieben.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das, wenn im Test klar an konkreten Beispielen gesagt worden wäre warum Half-Life² das Megaspiel ist statt auf Superlative rumzureiten, wäre der Test nicht so verwässert und manche würden nicht auf dieser 96% Wertung rumreiten.

Doch leider fassen manche dies schon als heftigste Kritik auf. Aber was ich hier erzähle ist konstruktive Kritik und, wie man ein paar Posts weiter hinten lesen kann, bin ich nicht der Einzige der über diesem Test der selben Meinung ist.
Und wäre es nicht richtig feige, diese Kritik auf einer anderen Seite als der von PCGames zu posten ? Ich finde das ist nur fair.


----------



## silencer1 (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich erinnere nur an den gefakten C&C 3 Test. Wetten die packen auf die nächste DVD wieder ein Video drauf, wie damals beim D-Day? Ehrliche Tests gibts seit ASM und Power Play-Zeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## ElBorbah (30. Oktober 2004)

die meisten kommentare hier sind wirklich extrem albern. eigentlich sogar so albern, dass ich mich frage wieso ich selber nen kommentar abgebe.

hier regen sich leute über einen test zu einem spiel auf, das sie selber noch nicht gespielt haben. da erlauben sich welche die aussage, dass die wertung von 96% hype sind und als eine art belohnung für einen exlusivtest vergeben wurden, ohne irgendeine grundlage für ihre meinung zu haben. andere sind zwar der meinung, dass die 96% möglicher weise gerechtfertigt sind, aber ungerecht sind gegenüber anderen spielen die diese wertung nicht erreichen oder sogar überbieten können. vor allem weil das dazu führen könnte, dass fans von spielen, die nur eine 93er wertung bekommen haben, komplexe bekommen, weil die "verfeindete" hl²-community sich als anhänger des am-besten-bewerteten-spiels-aller-zeiten brüsten und für die anhänger "miderwertiger" spiele nur spot übrig haben und diese auslachen. deswegen wird pc-games mangelndes verantwortungsbewußtsein vorgeworfen, denn sie hätten hl² ja auch eine etwas niedrigere wertung anstelle der verdienten 96% geben können um fans anderer spiele so arg nicht zu demütigen.

aus protest kauf ich mir ab sofort nur noch spiele die von pc-games eine 60er wertung bekommen haben!


----------



## TomPomm1001 (30. Oktober 2004)

UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				UUCrashOverwrite am 29.10.2004 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> FoLa am 29.10.2004 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dazu möchte ich noch sagen, dass man im Video eindeutig sehen konnte, wie ein Valve Mitarbeiter  einem Tester (ich glaub' es war Thomas Weiss) etwas erklärt hat.

Wenn man pessimistisch sein möchte; hat er etwas "schöngeredet", ihn von einem "Bug-Auslöser" fernzuhalten versucht, etwas erklären müssen, ...

Wenn man optimistisch sein möchte; hat er einfach einen kleinen Tipp gegeben, ...


----------



## ElBorbah (31. Oktober 2004)

wenn man ganz genau hinguckt, kann man im video für den bruchteil einer sekunde einen gewehrlauf ausmachen der auf die tester gerichtet ist. wer besonders gute augen hat, kann sogar sehen wie sich die person mit dem gewehr im computermonitor spiegelt sobald dieser eine dunkle szene darstellt. und mit ein bischen mühe und gutem willen kann man dieser person von den lippen ablesen, dass sie mit einem russischen akzent die worte spricht: "du machen 96% oder ich dich machen krankenhaus."


----------



## N1ghTm4rE (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich von dem Test halten soll... er liest sich im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Tests sehr oberflächlich, aber das mag nur mein subjektiver Eindruck sein. Ich frage mich allerdings ernsthaft, ob eine Wertungskonferenz/-besprechung in der Redaktion unter den angegebenen Bedingungen überhaupt sinnvoll und durchführbar ist?! Wie kann ein Tester den anderen Redakteuren einen objektiven Eindruck vermitteln? Garnicht. Das kann nämlich keine Mensch. Aus dem Grunde sollten es auch mehrere gespielt und dann die Einzelpunkte ausdiskutieren. Die Besuchstests haben immer einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.

Für mich persönlich ordne ich den Test daher in die Kategorie "Werbung zur Auflagensteigerung" ein. Und daher warte ich auch lieber auf den Test in einem anderen Magazin.


----------



## BlackPanther079 (31. Oktober 2004)

Diskutiert ihr noch oder lebt ihr schon? Das nimmt ja kein Ende hier, langsam ist das Thema ausgelutscht...


----------



## Stryfe (31. Oktober 2004)

BlackPanther079 am 31.10.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Diskutiert ihr noch oder lebt ihr schon? Das nimmt ja kein Ende hier, langsam ist das Thema ausgelutscht...



Wenn's dich nicht interessiert: Dein Browser hat einen "Close Tab"-Button. Einfach draufklicken.

njStryfe


----------



## Suebegedei (31. Oktober 2004)

Ganz genau meine Meinung, Nightmare. Ich finde den Test nur akzeptabel, wenn mehrere Redakteure das Spiele getestet haben und ihre Meinungen in den Artikel einfließen lassen können, denn nicht jeder kann beispielsweise von diesem Genre schwärmen und ist dadurch in der Lage, Kritikpunkte zu entdecken, die in der Ekstase der Tester völlig untergegangen sind. Insgesamt ist die Wertung somit wahrscheinlich etwas verfälscht, dennoch hat mir der Test einen guten Spieleinblick ermöglicht, dass ich es wahrscheinlich doch mal ausprobieren muss.


----------



## ElBorbah (1. November 2004)

hmmm... ich glaub ich hab grad eine marktlücke entdeckt:
ein monatlich erscheinendes magazin das spielemagazine und ihre tests bewertet!!!

juchu! endlich reich!


----------



## Dimebag (1. November 2004)

ElBorbah am 31.10.2004 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man ganz genau hinguckt, kann man im video für den bruchteil einer sekunde einen gewehrlauf ausmachen der auf die tester gerichtet ist. wer besonders gute augen hat, kann sogar sehen wie sich die person mit dem gewehr im computermonitor spiegelt sobald dieser eine dunkle szene darstellt. und mit ein bischen mühe und gutem willen kann man dieser person von den lippen ablesen, dass sie mit einem russischen akzent die worte spricht: "du machen 96% oder ich dich machen krankenhaus."




Endlich mal jemand mit Humor   

mfg


----------



## bismarck (1. November 2004)

> Insgesamt ist die Wertung somit wahrscheinlich etwas verfälscht


 ok ok dann ziehen wir halt 3% ab, dann ist es aber immer noch das beste spiel was bisher zu sehen war


----------



## darkdestroyer (1. November 2004)

süss, wie im kindergarten


----------



## kiwi005 (2. November 2004)

N1ghTm4rE am 31.10.2004 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, was ich von dem Test halten soll... er liest sich im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Tests sehr oberflächlich, aber das mag nur mein subjektiver Eindruck sein. Ich frage mich allerdings ernsthaft, ob eine Wertungskonferenz/-besprechung in der Redaktion unter den angegebenen Bedingungen überhaupt sinnvoll und durchführbar ist?! Wie kann ein Tester den anderen Redakteuren einen objektiven Eindruck vermitteln? Garnicht. Das kann nämlich keine Mensch. Aus dem Grunde sollten es auch mehrere gespielt und dann die Einzelpunkte ausdiskutieren. Die Besuchstests haben immer einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.
> 
> Für mich persönlich ordne ich den Test daher in die Kategorie "Werbung zur Auflagensteigerung" ein. Und daher warte ich auch lieber auf den Test in einem anderen Magazin.



japs seh ich ganz genauso.

ich für meinen teil kann den test bzw die wertung allein deswegen schon nicht ernst nehmen, weil der test bei valve staggefunden hat. man stelle sich mal vor das game hätte weniger als d³ bekommen. valve hätte es sich dann ganz genau überlegt welches deutsche mag bei hl³ den exklusivtest bekommt.
und mal ganz im ernst...wieviel spiele wurden denn mittlerweile durch die post bzw durch reds geleaked?! mit so ner schwachsinnigen begründung können se kommen wenn sie mal ne firewall auf ihrem rechner installiert haben...^^

greetz


----------



## mastersam (2. November 2004)

Bei den ersten Benchmarks lief HL2 auf ner 9800Pro
1280x1024/alle Dertails mit 46 Bildern flüssig.
Auf ner X800Xt lief es mit 129 Bilder.

Und jetzt kommt nicht und sagt das das Spiel auf ner 9600XT mit 2,5 Ghz
nur auf min. Details ruckelfrei läuft.  

Mein System:

P4 2,8 Ghz
Asus P4C800 Deluxe
1024 Mbyte Corsair TwinX
Hercules 9800 Pro
Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS

Mit dem System läuft es auf 1280x1024/alle Details ohne FSAA oder AF
betsimmt ruckelfrei!!! 

PS: Woher kriegt man den Video Stress Test auch ohne HL2 oder CS Source her???


----------



## kiwi005 (2. November 2004)

quelle?
oder meinst du den pcgames benchmark mit cs:s?


----------



## Butterbemme (2. November 2004)

Etwas gutes hat es ja: dieser bekloppte, sich ständig wiederholende und langweilig gewordene Thread hat nicht mehr viele Besucher  , vor der nächsten PCG wird er aber sicher nicht von der Startseite verschwinden...

.... jaja, "mach deinen Browser zu wenn dich der Thread nervt"... schon dabei *g*


----------



## Chrisel-577 (2. November 2004)

Juhu ich bin erst der 300. Kommentar...


----------



## Quintus (2. November 2004)

Chrisel-577 am 02.11.2004 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu ich bin erst der 300. Kommentar...




Ja,und totaler Voll Spam!


----------



## SKEMO (2. November 2004)

Ich hab jetzt nicht die 300 kommentare alle gelesen und weiss nicht ob das jemand schon geposted hat...


ABER ES TUT MIR LEID PC GAMES...

Der Test in der PC ACTION liegt schon seit ner Woche am Kiosk und
auf meinem Zeitschriftenhaufen..


----------



## Stryfe (2. November 2004)

SKEMO am 02.11.2004 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt nicht die 300 kommentare alle gelesen und weiss nicht ob das jemand schon geposted hat...
> 
> 
> ABER ES TUT MIR LEID PC GAMES...
> ...



Und die PCG liegt schon einen Tag laenger am Kiosk und bei mir daheim... Wenn das mal nicht EXKLUSIV!!! ist.

njStryfe


----------



## jacksirk (2. November 2004)

Quintus am 02.11.2004 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrisel-577 am 02.11.2004 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey ich hab auch einen test gemacht!!!

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0203&mode=author&login=jacksirk&rid=4915


----------



## Schisshase (2. November 2004)

jacksirk am 02.11.2004 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ich hab auch einen test gemacht!!!
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0203&mode=author&login=jacksirk&rid=4915


Entschuldige bitte daß ich bei der Bewertung auf "Irreführend" geklickt habe. Eigentlich wollte ich "Nutzlos" anklicken. 
Mir wurde beim Kopfschütteln über diesen Blödsinn ein wenig schwindelig, und ich hatte ein paar Sekunden Koordinierungsprobleme.


----------



## Stryfe (2. November 2004)

Schisshase am 02.11.2004 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> jacksirk am 02.11.2004 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Angst. Jetzt ist er wieder nutzlos.

njStryfe


----------



## HanFred (3. November 2004)

Stryfe am 02.11.2004 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst. Jetzt ist er wieder nutzlos.
> 
> njStryfe



un jetzt wieder irreführend *g*


----------



## blasmnwhism (3. November 2004)

ich finde das so dumm dass sich alle so darüber aufregen
ich meine es gibt wohl genug andere spiele wo die wertung genauso geschönt wurde
und nur weil es um HL2 geht müssen sich alle aufregen

toll es hat 96%
aber is das so viel mehr als 93% (siehe Codename Panzers)
alles was mehr als 90 hat wird bestimmt gut sein
ob es 91 oder 96 sind...
geschmackssache, schönung usw.
alles faktoren die man beachten muss
nimmt sich letztendlich nicht viel

mehr als 300 comments und es is sowieso alles das gleiche
bringt nix sich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## TheDarkLord (5. November 2004)

*siehe Doom (Dumm) #3*

Ich halte von diesem ganzen Promoting/Gehype überhaupt nichts. Man darf und sollte nicht vergessen, dass Valve ganze 6 Jahre für dieses "Meisterwerk" gebraucht hat. 

Gut zugegeben die Screenshots, können sich wirklich sehen lassen. Story etc. dürften wie von HL gewöhnt auch sehr gut sein. Dennoch kann man ein Spiel nicht richtig einschätzen, bevor man es gezockt hat. Gorelevel ist im Vergleich zu Dumm 3 auch vorhanden. 

Im Moment spricht wohl STEAM am stärksten gegen einen Kauf, ich habe keinen Bock mich bei Valve zu registrieren, geht doch die nichts an, was ich auf meiner Platte habe und was nicht

zu CS-Source:
Abzocke, Shit...warum kein Team-Fortress-Classic 2? War schliesslich um einiges abwechslungsreicher und geiler als CS...


----------



## EZ-Roller (5. November 2004)

*AW: siehe Doom (Dumm) #3*

Mal was ganz Anderes...   

Ich habe grad' gesehen, dass Okaysoft den Erscheinungstermin einen Tag vorverlegt hat -  15.11.04

Naa, freut uns das..?


----------

